# 4x1000 +co2+9 strains+=good times



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 23, 2009)

Hello every one I have spent the last year reading and doing my home work It has been a while sence I have had my own grow op and now its time to step it up and invite all my fellow members to take a look at the new grow journal..I do not post very often but I do read every one's post and enjoy them very much..So here is what I am starting with. 10'WX17'LX10'HT 4 MAGNUM 8" 1000W HPS FIXTURES COOLED W/ 10"FANS PER SET OF LIGHTS W/REMOTE BALLAST, SPLIT AC UNIT WITH REMOTE T STAT 24,000 BTU CO2 WITH CONTROLLER 1500PPM,65 PINT DEHUMIDAFIER,4CIRCULATING FANS WITH A COMPLETELY SEALED ROOM FLOOR LINED IN POND LINER .All grown in ROOTS ORGANIC SOIL using Advance NUTRIENCE. The strains are Master kushxBubba Kush,Pre 98 BUBBA KUSH,JACK RIPPER,MTF,707 HEAD BAND,BUBLE GUM,PURPLE KUSH,STRAWBERRY COUGHXDEEPCHUNCK , O DIESEL


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 23, 2009)

If any one has any suggestions are any advice I am open and willing to learn thanks... I have relly learned alot in the first week that the room has been going..


----------



## marni3d (May 23, 2009)

nice setup - loadz of plants, you sure u got enough - lmao - gud luck


----------



## drifter1978 (May 23, 2009)

very nice set up there my fellow roller,interested to see your progress,i dont grow in dirt i grow in coco for great results but i will offer help if i can but at the moment i think you have covered the basics.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122840-multi-strain-grow-journal.html


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 23, 2009)

very nice... I hope to be setup like that within a year. Good luck man and I'll be following along!


----------



## cackpircings (May 23, 2009)

Right on man good times indeed! This is my kind of grow&#8230; I will be watching this fer show!


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 23, 2009)

Thanks when I went to the store to get all my supply's I told them I hated doing things twice and wanted to do every thing rite the first time. I have had great results in the past with Roots organic soil !!I will be building some tabels and setting the pots up so they will drain in 5 gallon buckets makes water clean up a hole lot easier ..


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

All i can say is bad ass setup..i take it this is an all around room..no dedicated veg room yet? either way its really nice..I have the lamps and space to do that..i jsut need to frame up some shit..making me jealous..maybe itll give me the motivation..lamp mounting ...with the air cooled hoods looks like a real clean job ..sick set up again and good luck


----------



## Purplecheeser (May 23, 2009)

how much air are you pushing through those hoods? Does is stay pretty cool?


----------



## natrone23 (May 23, 2009)

All you need is a small veg room if you don't already have one.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 24, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> All i can say is bad ass setup..i take it this is an all around room..no dedicated veg room yet? either way its really nice..I have the lamps and space to do that..i jsut need to frame up some shit..making me jealous..maybe itll give me the motivation..lamp mounting ...with the air cooled hoods looks like a real clean job ..sick set up again and good luck


There are 2 rooms The main room and the second room is were the ballast are mounted this will become the clone room and veg room I am finishing up installing the lights this weekend that room is 10'W 8'x10'ht I have followed your grow real close and you my friend have deffiently motivated me hope I can do the same thanks Bro...


Purplecheeser said:


> how much air are you pushing through those hoods? Does is stay pretty cool?


Yes I can touch the glass and bearly feel any heat the room never gets above 78 so it should work out just rite as far as temps go. I am using 2 ,700 cfm fans so 1 for every 2 lights..


natrone23 said:


> All you need is a small veg room if you don't already have one.


Working on it thanks!


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

ya thatll work.. using a fan per series of lights to wisp away the heat..good thinking ur on the right track..nice that ur doing that bud room right the first time..which in my experience tell me your going to be good at wut u do...thanks for following my journal..youve truly outdone me...lol..its all good it has and other factors motivated to tear down my enclosure and rebuild my bud room and veg area...very soon..very similiar to ur's .. i like it 4x1000 lamps ran and mounted effeciently..i figure with like 6-10 plants under ea 1000watter..could be anywhere from 50-120 zips..wouldnt that be the shit


----------



## DaGambler (May 25, 2009)

show me how its done 

very clean setup. you could put a hole in that pond liner and make it into a giant ebb and flow room 

but i'll be interested in your yield from soil... i'm doing something similar in perlite. 

how are you watering? so you got 2 lights on a run with one fan? (x2) what nutrients are you using? how will you be lighting up the veg. room?

if you want to double up on buckets you could always go with a 'wick system'. using the bottom bucket for a rez... which would be nice to have with soil.
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 25, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya thatll work.. using a fan per series of lights to wisp away the heat..good thinking ur on the right track..nice that ur doing that bud room right the first time..which in my experience tell me your going to be good at wut u do...thanks for following my journal..youve truly outdone me...lol..its all good it has and other factors motivated to tear down my enclosure and rebuild my bud room and veg area...very soon..very similiar to ur's .. i like it 4x1000 lamps ran and mounted effeciently..i figure with like 6-10 plants under ea 1000 watter..could be anywhere from 50-120 zips..wouldnt that be the shit


Im shootin for 15 per light in this room working on some other rooms at the moment have some tricks up my sleave should be done this week waiting for the mounting hardware and tabels to be done at the lazer cutter..


DaGambler said:


> show me how its done
> 
> very clean setup. you could put a hole in that pond liner and make it into a giant ebb and flow room
> 
> ...


First off thanks!! I have to say there have been 4 journals I have studied and read front to back several times and DeGambler and TileMaster have been a huge part of my insperation big props in what you guys have done.For Nutriance I am Using Advance Sensi grow A and B with a couple other bootles of some sweet stuff.I like the botttom bucket idea I am currently building a table set up with a drain should work out good if not I will try your suggestions. as far as watering im using pump and wand in a 30 gallon trash can I am using the water from my ac units. The Veg room is coming out nicely I will be using 2 600w MH I have 9 mother plants in the making in there rite now ...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 26, 2009)

Couple more pics before the girls go to bed man its only been 5 days sence I fired the room up and they all seem to be loving the co2 and 4000w of lights I also included the split ac unit 26,000BTU PAYNE unit it was $900.00 brand new mount your bracket hook up two copper lines they come with the unit and run the power 120 or 240 and your good to go took me 4 hours and you dont even know its on it is so quiit its crazy..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 26, 2009)

The first pic is BUBA KUSH X MASTER KUSH THEY ARE 5 DAYS OLD FROM CUTTING THEY SEEM TO BE LOVING THERE NEW HOME..THE SECOND PIC IS JACK RIPPER IM ONLY GROWING TWO..THE THIRD PIC IS PURPLE KUSH THERE IS SIX OF THESE AND SIX BUBLE GUM .THE LAST PIC IS A MASTERKUSH THAT STARTED TO FLOWER AT 3 WEEKS FROM CUTTING..


----------



## dankmango (May 26, 2009)

I wanna live in there bro. Loving these pics. Good strains, clean setup, kinks already worked out n you just started? too nice. Glad your around for my own inspiration now. when I have a nice setup it will be like you said, 4 journals read back and front, only mine will be 5 cause of yours now. Keep it up 

P's to success: Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance. Learned that as a kid, bet they never knew how I would put it to use. haha


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 26, 2009)

dankmango said:


> I wanna live in there bro. Loving these pics. Good strains, clean setup, kinks already worked out n you just started? too nice. Glad your around for my own inspiration now. when I have a nice setup it will be like you said, 4 journals read back and front, only mine will be 5 cause of yours now. Keep it up
> 
> P's to success: Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance. Learned that as a kid, bet they never knew how I would put it to use. haha


 Thanks Bro I have always listened to the ones who know what they are doing and have the results to prove what they have done


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (May 26, 2009)

Jack this grow is gonna be nice to watch.... Lookin good..


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

i wanna know more about this a/c unit...links technical data..sounds like the shit..big commercial unit im assuming..how do u have it set to runn...and how wuz the mounting..i bet that bitch is heavy...looks tight..clones look bomb...i love the room setup..


----------



## cackpircings (May 26, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Thanks when I went to the store to get all my supply's I told them I hated doing things twice and wanted to do every thing rite the first time. I have had great results in the past with Roots organic soil !!I will be building some tabels and setting the pots up so they will drain in 5 gallon buckets makes water clean up a hole lot easier ..


 
I feel yeah on this man I buy everything online as I need it I use small water containers also, and find it a lot easier to tame the beast. Good work though everything is looking good.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 26, 2009)

cackpircings said:


> I feel yeah on this man I buy everything online as I need it I use small water containers also, and find it a lot easier to tame the beast. Good work though everything is looking good.


 tHANKS Its crazy how fast they are growing !!!


tilemaster said:


> i wanna know more about this a/c unit...links technical data..sounds like the shit..big commercial unit im assuming..how do u have it set to runn...and how wuz the mounting..i bet that bitch is heavy...looks tight..clones look bomb...i love the room setup..


 The unit is actually relly light I hung the indoor portion by my self its around 30 to 40 lbs and the out door unit is around 80 lbs it is a ductless Split ac unit it is a new line in PAYNE not much info on the web I found a similar unit this one cost way more you can pick one up from TOTALLINE here is a link to a similar unithttp://www.routeac.com/sanyo-mini-split-24200-btu-single-zone-wall-mounted-air-conditioning-ductless-system.html this is the way to go if you have a sealed room using CO2 no duct to run no out vents just 2 small copper line they use a flare fitting just screw the fittings to the out side and insidet units ,run power to unit 120 or 240v 20 amp and fire it up my room is 17'x10' and the temp will get as cold as I want it I have it set for 75deg and it stays there all day long The remote is the t stat it also has a timer and They are more quiet than a fan it is crazy you can stand rite next to it and not even know its running a complete unit runs $900:00 they have 18,000BTUunit for $650.00 killer deal for a sick unit..


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

FK me runnin jack ...im on that as soon as more lamps go in the bud room..im savn link in my favs link..thats the ticket..and im assuming w. the split unit it disperses any heat outside? so more on ur bud room...u have 2 6'' fans pulln 1 for ea series of 1k ...where does this go..directly outside..? im blown in2 my attic and am motivated to intall a real deal burly roof vent...curious how u do it..and w/ that a/c and co2 are u blown intake in as well or is a/c sufficing for that..thanks for the very useful info


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 26, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> FK me runnin jack ...im on that as soon as more lamps go in the bud room..im savn link in my favs link..thats the ticket..and im assuming w. the split unit it disperses any heat outside? so more on ur bud room...u have 2 6'' fans pulln 1 for ea series of 1k ...where does this go..directly outside..? im blown in2 my attic and am motivated to intall a real deal burly roof vent...curious how u do it..and w/ that a/c and co2 are u blown intake in as well or is a/c sufficing for that..thanks for the very useful info


 The room is totally sealed no in or out vents I am using 3 fans plus the ac unit .The lights are vented air from the attic and air is pulled from attic and goes back out the attic I dont relly need to cool the lights with the size ac unit but I do to keep things from over working .I use 1 700 cfm fan for every 2 lights way overkill I can touch the glass and feel no heat.Plus I am using a xl can 150 charcol filter with a 10 in 700 cfm fan attached for cleaning the air..


----------



## dankmango (May 27, 2009)

thats the a/c unit we had in most of the military buildings in Iraq. must be good. they are going to explode when you flower them with the co2 n everything. makes me want to start planning for something real


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 27, 2009)

dankmango said:


> thats the a/c unit we had in most of the military buildings in Iraq. must be good. they are going to explode when you flower them with the co2 n everything. makes me want to start planning for something real


 It has blown my mind what CO2 has done I have grown before with out CO2 and with only 2 600 w. Now with 4 x 1000w and CO2 and Advance A & B holy shit they change every few hours they are taking off like no other cant wait.. Yesterday was a good day there is a lady that sits out side the Home Depot by my house she has a brain tumer and is confined to a wheel chair I asked her if she was a prop 215 patient and she said no but she hated taking oxycotin and morphine I asked her if she wanted to try some all natural medicine and she said she was willing to try any thing to stop the pain ..Fast forward to today I stoped by to see if she was ok and she told me that she was abel to eat yesterday and had not slept that well in 10 years she thank me and I set up an appt to take her to get her prop 215 card It is amazing to me what medical Marijuana can do for some one . When my dad was dying of cancer last year I seen what it did for him my dad never did a drug in his life when he finally had the chance to get a perscreption for medical marijuana I truly belive it made him happier less pain and he would ask for the funniest things to eat like a hot fudge sunday with bananas at 200am.This helped me have peace when he died knowing at times he had less pain and could enjoy food..It makes me want to share this beautiful crop with people who have not yet discovered this wonderful medicine..


----------



## dankmango (May 27, 2009)

no joke bro, I have been smokin weed since I lost my father, mainly as a drug i was experimenting with. Now I am grown up and have ulcerative colitis along with other stomach/eating problems. Marijuana is the only thing I trust to increase my appetite, calm my stomach, and let me fall asleep without crazy stomach pains. I can go from throwing up in tears to eating a cheeseburger in like ten minutes with a bowl of some chronic. If only everyone understood.......


----------



## drifter1978 (May 27, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> It has blown my mind what CO2 has done I have grown before with out CO2 and with only 2 600 w. Now with 4 x 1000w and CO2 and Advance A & B holy shit they change every few hours they are taking off like no other cant wait.. Yesterday was a good day there is a lady that sits out side the Home Depot by my house she has a brain tumer and is confined to a wheel chair I asked her if she was a prop 215 patient and she said no but she hated taking oxycotin and morphine I asked her if she wanted to try some all natural medicine and she said she was willing to try any thing to stop the pain ..Fast forward to today I stoped by to see if she was ok and she told me that she was abel to eat yesterday and had not slept that well in 10 years she thank me and I set up an appt to take her to get her prop 215 card It is amazing to me what medical Marijuana can do for some one . When my dad was dying of cancer last year I seen what it did for him my dad never did a drug in his life when he finally had the chance to get a perscreption for medical marijuana I truly belive it made him happier less pain and he would ask for the funniest things to eat like a hot fudge sunday with bananas at 200am.This helped me have peace when he died knowing at times he had less pain and could enjoy food..It makes me want to share this beautiful crop with people who have not yet discovered this wonderful medicine..


good one jack that is what it is about. helping that old lady out,props to you big fella and all the best to you and your new friend.


----------



## tilemaster (May 28, 2009)

so jack i am confused...the air that is pulled of the hoods by the 700cfm bad boyz..that goes in the attic...and then recirculates...? or is forced out the roof? and 1 more thing...then u have a 3rd 700cfm fan expelling heat hooked to the carbon scrubber? n e ways stoked that ur seein hourly growth with this system..sit back and relax...some big budz are coming with that lighting..for sure. glad to seee u could help some1 in need..does wonders for my mental state..helping some1 like that..not 2 mention ur karma meter bouncing up


----------



## High74 (May 29, 2009)

my question is how can u get away with using that much power?


----------



## dankmango (May 29, 2009)

High74 said:


> my question is how can u get away with using that much power?


thats stupid bro, you can have as much power as you can pay for. its more like, how can you afford all that electricity? haha Call your power company and ask how much you can have.


----------



## tilemaster (May 29, 2009)

my findings conclude that people trip too much on growing and power consumption..# 1 rule is dont steal power, and pay ur electric..

there are people across the united states living in trailor , mobile..manufactors homes ...2 story homes generations old...and these particular homes with gas furnaces, a/c..swamp coolers, and very drafty conditions...fetch extrememly high bills per month..300-600 depending on season..

an effecient grow op in a newer home..ie better insulations..and more friendly appliances..doesnt cost as much as the wary to be grower believes.. I am running 2.2k of HID lighting..10,000btu's of a.c..multiple fans..plus i like to shower and cook daily, so does my girlF.., and our kid...and ive havent seen this houses bill ever jump past 200. 

If ur commercially zoned instead of residential power companies wouldnt even blink from a 20lamp operation. residential wise i still dont think they give 2 shits..a huge central a/c system and gas furnace cost more $$ than my op .


----------



## High74 (May 29, 2009)

> thats stupid bro, you can have as much power as you can pay for. its more like, how can you afford all that electricity? haha Call your power company and ask how much you can have.


u guys are crazy not to think that the police work with the power companies.
as a matter of fact they get cash rewards for finding grow house's. think its a game.
no one out here wants to see another person with more than they have.
let me break it down for you.
it all depends on the state you live in first of all.
and were I live is like world war 4 everyday.
everyone knows how much this stuff is worth its no secret anymore


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 29, 2009)

High74 said:


> u guys are crazy not to think that the police work with the power companies.
> as a matter of fact they get cash rewards for finding grow house's. think its a game.
> no one out here wants to see another person with more than they have.
> let me break it down for you.
> ...


 You sure do no alot jack ass the entire system draws no more than 30 amps max..My fish tank draws 30 amps and is way hoter than my other room the temp is 76 degrees all day all night no more than 30 amps your mico wave and washer use the same power..My father dided suffering from cancer and this is the only thing that helped him im on a mission to help others fuck off.


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

*ur thinking all wrong High74, U must be high...like Jack said..i said..mango said..it doesnt draw wut ur stoner ass thinks it does...DO U here the man..30amps.. dude my dryer is on a 30 amp breaker..i run that bitch with out the least concern..if its a stealth op...ie no light leaks..no smell permentating from the residence..YOU continually make ur electric payment...and most importantly you tell no 1........no1 ...........no1 ............no1........I dont care what state you live in..You are concealed..........sure its a gamble..but it doesnt in any matter boil down to the electric aspect..this is not a 100 lamp set up..I know it looks intimadating to those who grow with cfl...4 big lamps and all....and yes this set up is the SHIT. i stand by u Jack...and to only run 30amps with 4lights and a split a/c unit..you should be commending Jack..not hating, and making the already overly paranoid, either more paranoid..or just down right mad..cough cough, need another bowl lol*


High74 said:


> u guys are crazy not to think that the police work with the power companies.
> as a matter of fact they get cash rewards for finding grow house's. think its a game.
> no one out here wants to see another person with more than they have.
> let me break it down for you.
> ...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 30, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> *ur thinking all wrong High74, U must be high...like Jack said..i said..mango said..it doesnt draw wut ur stoner ass thinks it does...DO U here the man..30amps.. dude my dryer is on a 30 amp breaker..i run that bitch with out the least concern..if its a stealth op...ie no light leaks..no smell permentating from the residence..YOU continually make ur electric payment...and most importantly you tell no 1........no1 ...........no1 ............no1........I dont care what state you live in..You are concealed..........sure its a gamble..but it doesnt in any matter boil down to the electric aspect..this is not a 100 lamp set up..I know it looks intimadating to those who grow with cfl...4 big lamps and all....and yes this set up is the SHIT. i stand by u Jack...and to only run 30amps with 4lights and a split a/c unit..you should be commending Jack..not hating, and making the already overly paranoid, either more paranoid..or just down right mad..cough cough, need another bowl lol*


Exactly Bro people that think they know usally dont know shiat!! Here are some pics at day 6 the pics were taken yesterday morning if you look at the pics on the first page till now you can relly see how fat there getting..


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

damn that rooms going to be packed with some stinkey budz...cant wait 2 c it all full up..are u going to stake them..or wut did u have in mind...once they start doin their 'gangster lean'? Drooool


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 31, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> so jack i am confused...the air that is pulled of the hoods by the 700cfm bad boyz..that goes in the attic...and then recirculates...? or is forced out the roof? and 1 more thing...then u have a 3rd 700cfm fan expelling heat hooked to the carbon scrubber? n e ways stoked that ur seein hourly growth with this system..sit back and relax...some big budz are coming with that lighting..for sure. glad to seee u could help some1 in need..does wonders for my mental state..helping some1 like that..not 2 mention ur karma meter bouncing up


 Ok did not get a chance to answer all your questions was side tracked with jack ass.. Any how the 2 -700 cfm going through the lights pull air from the attic through the lights and back out the attic the attic is not totally inclosed the top side is open to a garage so there is plenty of air circulating it actually drops my garage temps down when there on.The third 700 cfm fan is attached to a 6'tall carbon filter this is used to clean the air in the room it sits directly on the filter this also helps kill any smell the room has. No in or out vents so the smell is not an issue the room has double layer walls with insulation..Hope this helps I have used similar set ups in the past just not to this scale and no co2 in the past .After using it I will never go back!!


----------



## tilemaster (May 31, 2009)

okay ...........i get it..so u find passing cooler air over the lights and out...is better than just pulling air from inside the op and out of the lights? Id like to see a pic of all the ducting and to where it leads and comes from..Its just im gonna be setting up something well i think very similiar to u ...but i have the capacity to exploid a direct fresh air source, and a roof vent...(gonna install both) then i may not have to rely so heavly on a/c. also i wanted to know w/ the whole electricity think coming to a spear in this thread...um well i just ran new breakers for my op..but i was wondering...so u run all 4 ballast off of a 30amper ..and the a/c? how does this pan out..and do u have a 220 source or something?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 1, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> okay ...........i get it..so u find passing cooler air over the lights and out...is better than just pulling air from inside the op and out of the lights? Id like to see a pic of all the ducting and to where it leads and comes from..Its just im gonna be setting up something well i think very similiar to u ...but i have the capacity to exploid a direct fresh air source, and a roof vent...(gonna install both) then i may not have to rely so heavly on a/c. also i wanted to know w/ the whole electricity think coming to a spear in this thread...um well i just ran new breakers for my op..but i was wondering...so u run all 4 ballast off of a 30amper ..and the a/c? how does this pan out..and do u have a 220 source or something?


 The reason I dont pull air from inside is I would loose all my CO2 and the system would not be sealed.You could pull from out side and then out a roof vent .. All houses have 120/240 v 240 v is 2 hot 120v and no neutral/ (white wire in most cases) You just need a double pole breaker and run two wires off the breaker and you have 240v it lowers your amps in half at least, its the amps you pay for..I have been a state certified electrican going on 10 years the biggest scam that electrical company's have is 120 volts it draws way to much amps.Most people shy away from 240 v for some reason they dont even realize they have it .When I did an amp test on my new sub panel it was drawing 29 amps with everything on I ran a 100 amp sub panel beacuse I had it and if I ever wanted to add anything else I would not have to worry.I will take some pics of the duct work and exhaust fans along with the electrical panel... Hope this helps...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 1, 2009)

High74 said:


> u guys are crazy not to think that the police work with the power companies.
> as a matter of fact they get cash rewards for finding grow house's. think its a game.
> no one out here wants to see another person with more than they have.
> let me break it down for you.
> ...


 if they do its not like they used to. their more concerned about the meth houses and users. its such a common thing anymore to have multi medical patients around growing in most states now a days that there not looking at every every single house. ya they do fly over in the outdoor grow season and if they see a plant in your yard and your not legal the yes you can expect a visit from the police, or if your monthly bill in the past year b4 growing was only $180 a month and in went up to 220 250 you have nothing to worry about.but if it jumps up say around $300 + consistently then ya your most likely going to catch an eye some where.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 1, 2009)

ohhh this makes perfect sense...im going to do something very similiar .. i jsut ran 2 20amp breakers to my panel w./ 10.2 wire...and got some heavyduty 20amp outlets..instead of the corny 15amp outlets...

glad u mentioned all this..while i might still use the new plugins ive created..to lighten loads for fans and more plugs..im going to do wut u just mentioned to cut down on amps im drawing...just basically get a 30amp breaker more 10.2 wire..and like u said 2hot wires no neutral...im not an electrian ..but ive wired intire houses be4 back in the day..and did my new wiring by my lonesome..so this should be easy..heres 1 thought tho...can u take a pic of ur recepticle..220/240 there different right? i know my ballasts are compatible w/ the 220..so that should work..1 more thing my buddy tells me his 10 lamp system is ran off of 220 coming out the service panel..into a pool timer which controls multiple outlets..for on and off instead of all the lil hydrofarm timers im using..wut u think about this Jack..




JACKMAYOFFER said:


> The reason I dont pull air from inside is I would loose all my CO2 and the system would not be sealed.You could pull from out side and then out a roof vent .. All houses have 120/240 v 240 v is 2 hot 120v and no neutral/ (white wire in most cases) You just need a double pole breaker and run two wires off the breaker and you have 240v it lowers your amps in half at least, its the amps you pay for..I have been a state certified electrican going on 10 years the biggest scam that electrical company's have is 120 volts it draws way to much amps.Most people shy away from 240 v for some reason they dont even realize they have it .When I did an amp test on my new sub panel it was drawing 29 amps with everything on I ran a 100 amp sub panel beacuse I had it and if I ever wanted to add anything else I would not have to worry.I will take some pics of the duct work and exhaust fans along with the electrical panel... Hope this helps...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 1, 2009)

No problem on the picture you can even use a 120 v plug and wire it 240 v as long as you dont exceed 20 amps per socket just run 2 hots ..If you wired the house you will be fine ..I know my ballast were 8 amps with 120 and 4 with 240 16 amps aint shit running 4x 1000 light hps And thats at start up!!!


----------



## Lennard (Jun 1, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> No problem on the picture you can even use a 120 v plug and wire it 240 v as long as you dont exceed 20 amps per socket just run 2 hots ..If you wired the house you will be fine ..I know my ballast were 8 amps with 120 and 4 with 240 16 amps aint shit running 4x 1000 light hps And thats at start up!!!


 
This is great I just did this today. Ran 50ft romex 10/2 to a single outlet 20A breaker everythings good to go. 1200watts and a fan can warm up the std wall recepticle pretty good lesson learned. Fixed in 3 hrs.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> okay ...........i get it..so u find passing cooler air over the lights and out...is better than just pulling air from inside the op and out of the lights? Id like to see a pic of all the ducting and to where it leads and comes from..Its just im gonna be setting up something well i think very similiar to u ...but i have the capacity to exploid a direct fresh air source, and a roof vent...(gonna install both) then i may not have to rely so heavly on a/c. also i wanted to know w/ the whole electricity think coming to a spear in this thread...um well i just ran new breakers for my op..but i was wondering...so u run all 4 ballast off of a 30amper ..and the a/c? how does this pan out..and do u have a 220 source or something?


Here is some pics so you can see how the air is being pulled through the hoods as you can see no out vents and the CO2 is at 1500 PPM all day long I also had to include some new sprouts they are Deisel and will become mom's.And a couple pics of the clones they are getting FAT!!


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 2, 2009)

it may not even make a difference if you got a good seal going on in your flower room... but apparently plants actually produce carbon dioxide during the dark period ... and use oxygen ... so they don't really benefit from supplemental co2 during lights out. just a thought.
.


----------



## KTOWNGUY (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey man nice setup. Advanced Nutrients eh u must be from BC. Me 2 check out my grow journal dude, i just switched to hydro.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

shit looks very clean..how its run.. i likey..is that box between ur ballast a central timer..kinda like that pool timer idea i had?


----------



## Kincaid (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice set up mate your ladys are looking mighty nice. Subscribed aswell good luck mate


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 2, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> it may not even make a difference if you got a good seal going on in your flower room... but apparently plants actually produce carbon dioxide during the dark period ... and use oxygen ... so they don't really benefit from supplemental co2 during lights out. just a thought.
> .


 Yep the cool thing about the co2 controller I have it cuts out during lights out ...Its A sweet controler does my fans C02 and dehumidafier..


KTOWNGUY said:


> Hey man nice setup. Advanced Nutrients eh u must be from BC. Me 2 check out my grow journal dude, i just switched to hydro.


 Cool I will check it out!!



tilemaster said:


> shit looks very clean..how its run.. i likey..is that box between ur ballast a central timer..kinda like that pool timer idea i had?


 The box is a contact panel all the ballast plug in and you run 240 v to the contactor box and plug the box into 120 v outlet and a cheap $15.00 timer it turns all lights on at the same time we use them at work they have them for up to 100 lights..


Kincaid said:


> Nice set up mate your ladys are looking mighty nice. Subscribed aswell good luck mate


 Thank you brother..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

The box is a contact panel all the ballast plug in and you run 240 v to the contactor box and plug the box into 120 v outlet and a cheap $15.00 timer it turns all lights on at the same time we use them at work they have them for up to 100 lights..

Quote: 

so 240 runs into the box..and it still plugs into a 110 outlet..that has a timer leading off of it? if got to get 1 of these to control my lamps and bring down the amps..that sounds awesome..


----------



## Lennard (Jun 5, 2009)

Excellent setup buddy. Cant wait to see some porn rows.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 5, 2009)

Lennard said:


> Excellent setup buddy. Cant wait to see some porn rows.


DAY 13 Time for an update the MASTER KUSH X BUBBA KUSH are relly relly taking off side ways they are looking like a fat girl on roller skatesSo I was thinking 2 more weeks of veg and flipping these fat girls what do you think?Paging.. SIMPSONSAMPSON DeGambler and TILE MASTER..I was abel to get some relly good strains (50)seeds that will become my mom's in the veg room I also took an attempt at some video I will load shortly..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 5, 2009)

This is the same shot 13 days apart what do you think does the growth seem about rite? Below average ..Average ...Above average??


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats alotta fuckin growth for 2 weeks... ncie work haha


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 5, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> Thats alotta fuckin growth for 2 weeks... ncie work haha


 Thanks so far so good I learn something new every time im in there taking care of the girls..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok here is a short video I will take a better one now that I know what I am doing with the upload.. file=http://vid664.photobucket.com/albums/vv3/JACKMAYOFFER13/vidroom4001.flv">


----------



## Lennard (Jun 6, 2009)

13 days of growth is pretty dam good... your gonna have your hands full real soon buddy.


----------



## dankmango (Jun 6, 2009)

looks good, they are nice n full like metal halide would of done cause all your lights. flowering will be straight nasty bro, excited


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice setup Jack, im just goin to pull up a chair if you dont mind.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 6, 2009)

Lennard said:


> 13 days of growth is pretty dam good... your gonna have your hands full real soon buddy.


Thanks Bro it already alot of work keeping them happy!!



dankmango said:


> looks good, they are nice n full like metal halide would of done cause all your lights. flowering will be straight nasty bro, excited


Thank brother I threw in a 400 w MH for some of the smaller ones and they blew up..


M Blaze said:


> Nice setup Jack, im just goin to pull up a chair if you dont mind.


Thanks MR.M BLAZE it is an honor to have you watch feel free to chime in and start to run things like it's your own!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

hey Jack..construction soon to go down at my pad..im building a veg room l8ter today i believe. studs and poly first. I was wondering, i have to wait on rebuilding my budd room 2 more weeks..but im planning on using ur 220 idea on my new outlets..had some questions about it..and was wondering if u had a link to this 220 box ur using to plug ur ballast into...my understanding is u buy the box , mount it ...it plugs in2 a standard 110 outlet..but u bring 220 into the box? and it suffices as ur timer as well? Accepting 4 ballast at 220? and i have 220 plugins on allmy ballasts....you just switch it on the ballast right...plugin outlet and wire stays the same? get at me..u can pm me please..thanks TM


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 7, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> hey Jack..construction soon to go down at my pad..im building a veg room l8ter today i believe. studs and poly first. I was wondering, i have to wait on rebuilding my budd room 2 more weeks..but im planning on using ur 220 idea on my new outlets..had some questions about it..and was wondering if u had a link to this 220 box ur using to plug ur ballast into...my understanding is u buy the box , mount it ...it plugs in2 a standard 110 outlet..but u bring 220 into the box? and it suffices as ur timer as well? Accepting 4 ballast at 220? and i have 220 plugins on allmy ballasts....you just switch it on the ballast right...plugin outlet and wire stays the same? get at me..u can pm me please..thanks TM


The lighting control contactor was purchased at the Hydro store it allows all your lights to come on at the same time and makes the wiring super clean. What you do is all your ballast are wired for 240v you plug all 4 into the ligting control box it has standard 120v outlets 4 total >You bring 240 v to the bottom of the lighting control timer this turns all the outlets into 240v.from there the box has a contactor inside coming out of the contactor is a 120 v standard plug this gets plugged into a cheap $10.00 timer thats plugged into a 120 v outlet when your timer comes on all your lights come on at 1 time and you only need 1 timer.I perfer all my wiring and timers to be wired super clean and have used this system for 13 years at work and have never had one fail the brand is C.A.P it has a picture of a Gloab there is a picture in my first set of pics if you need more pics I can take some for you..So what do you think should I give my girls 2 more weeks and flip them I posted some video and pics a couple post back?


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 8, 2009)

thats a LOTTA growth for 13 days man ...

they look like they are ready to me. they have pretty well filled in 'shoulder to shoulder' ... so you have acheived the 'sea of green'. Time to start putting some flowers on dem bi-atches.  and they will still grow vegetatively for another 10-14 days after you flip 'em anyhow. i like the first 'night' to be 36 hours of darkness followed by 12/12.

(I was unable to see the video for some reason .. maybe you could upload it to YouTube...)
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 8, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> thats a LOTTA growth for 13 days man ...
> 
> they look like they are ready to me. they have pretty well filled in 'shoulder to shoulder' ... so you have acheived the 'sea of green'. Time to start putting some flowers on dem bi-atches.  and they will still grow vegetatively for another 10-14 days after you flip 'em anyhow. i like the first 'night' to be 36 hours of darkness followed by 12/12.
> 
> ...


 I was going to give them until Friday and flip them I just dont want things to get so big that they become hard to manage..At the size they are now at full bloom how big will they be?


----------



## Lennard (Jun 8, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> I was going to give them until Friday and flip them I just dont want things to get so big that they become hard to manage..At the size they are now at full bloom how big will they be?


My main plant started flowering at 14" 17 days later 23"... My last ones doubled in size and I think strain by strain they all react a little differently but I would usually say they about double in size when the lights switch as an average. I read you will wait until friday, I would probubly wait at least that But I do wanna see these flower already


----------



## frenchy (Jun 8, 2009)

Am i the only one that noticed these plants are not healthy,they are superstressed!!! No disrespect intended.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

Ya man those plants are blowning up!!! for sure 2 weeks in ur room does wonders.. only thing i can notice is maybe some HPS bleaching on the leaves..but they look ready and willing..thats gonna be a jungle in a month..are u gonna stake em..tie them up ..tomato cage them? there gonna be beefy bro...realy beefy

edit: found that cap controller at my hydro store..thanks for turning me on 2 it Jack..def way 2 go if u have as many lamps as we do..only 150..going in next week or soonthereafter


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 8, 2009)

Lennard said:


> My main plant started flowering at 14" 17 days later 23"... My last ones doubled in size and I think strain by strain they all react a little differently but I would usually say they about double in size when the lights switch as an average. I read you will wait until friday, I would probubly wait at least that But I do wanna see these flower already


 After talking to a few people who grow the same strain I will give the girls 2 more weeks



frenchy said:


> Am i the only one that noticed these plants are not healthy,they are superstressed!!! No disrespect intended.


Your the first to say that can you explain.. Its relly hard to see what the colors of the leaves look like when theres 4000w of HPS light in the picture..


tilemaster said:


> Ya man those plants are blowning up!!! for sure 2 weeks in ur room does wonders.. only thing i can notice is maybe some HPS bleaching on the leaves..but they look ready and willing..thats gonna be a jungle in a month..are u gonna stake em..tie them up ..tomato cage them? there gonna be beefy bro...realy beefy
> Lots of string some tomato cages..
> edit: found that cap controller at my hydro store..thanks for turning me on 2 it Jack..def way 2 go if u have as many lamps as we do..only 150..going in next week or soonthereafter


Glad I can help Bro..


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 8, 2009)

Where is da bud.....you are gonna have some monsters if you veg them beauties for 2 more weeks.....but roll with it son you look like you got things under control +rep to you


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 9, 2009)

Smokiethebear said:


> Where is da bud.....you are gonna have some monsters if you veg them beauties for 2 more weeks.....but roll with it son you look like you got things under control +rep to you


Thanks Bro I will see how these girls are looking at the end of the week and go from there whats 2 more weeks...


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 9, 2009)

frenchy said:


> Am i the only one that noticed these plants are not healthy,they are superstressed!!! No disrespect intended.


i had the same impression man (just from the 'striations of color on the leaves') ... but then i saw a picture of what they looked like after only 13 days of growth. They simply couldn't grow that fast if they weren't quite healthy / healthy enough.
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 9, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i had the same impression man (just from the 'striations of color on the leaves') ... but then i saw a picture of what they looked like after only 13 days of growth. They simply couldn't grow that fast if they weren't quite healthy / healthy enough.
> .


 Can you explain further I have had nothing but green healthy growth when there is 4000 w of light it is hard to tell the real color of the leaves...


----------



## frenchy (Jun 9, 2009)

I had the same problem last year.I grew some trainwreck and my leaves were just like yours.im not talking about the color,i am talking about how wrinkly and droopy they are.Something is wrong in your room.What is your temp,humidity and how much air flow do you have in your room?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 9, 2009)

frenchy said:


> I had the same problem last year.I grew some trainwreck and my leaves were just like yours.im not talking about the color,i am talking about how wrinkly and droopy they are.Something is wrong in your room.What is your temp,humidity and how much air flow do you have in your room?


Pics were taken after they were given a flush with Ro water only. Temp 78 deg humidity 50% 4 circulating fans plus ac unit no in or out vents air being scrubbed every minute can 150 charcol filter . 1500 PPM CO2, Advance nutriance .The wrinkel on the leaves have always been on the new growth on the very top. Shortly after they become deep green and look relly healthy..


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 9, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Pics were taken after they were given a flush with Ro water only. Temp 78 deg humidity 50% 4 circulating fans plus ac unit no in or out vents air being scrubbed every minute can 150 charcol filter . 1500 PPM CO2, Advance nutriance .The wrinkel on the leaves have always been on the new growth very top shortly after they become deep green and look relly healthy..


Yea ive had that funny looking growth at that tops like that idk what it is but it seemed to happen when thay really took off with growth thats why I say it two weeks they are gonna be big and then when you get that 12/12 strech the girls are gonna get even taller but It looks like you got the light for it idk I just never liked the big girls myself


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 9, 2009)

Smokiethebear said:


> Yea ive had that funny looking growth at that tops like that idk what it is but it seemed to happen when thay really took off with growth thats why I say it two weeks they are gonna be big and then when you get that 12/12 strech the girls are gonna get even taller but It looks like you got the light for it idk I just never liked the big girls myself


 Big girls equal big buds isnt that what we all dream of..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 9, 2009)

Watering has become time consuming I have a 30 gallon trash can with a pump and a wand and today they all got there dose of ADVANCE NUTRIANCE all were watered close to 50 gallons total..They are starting to drink a shit load of water I am watering every other day last week I was watering every 4 days.The 2 JACK RIPPER plants get watered almost every day those bitches can drink.I noticed these 2 plants (JACK RIPPER)are deep green on the leaves except for the very top leaves they are light green what would cause this?


----------



## cackpircings (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah it is looking nice man!


----------



## cackpircings (Jun 9, 2009)

new growth.... 
You never know&#8230; Are the leaves starting to wash board? If so it can be a couple of things, bust most likely new growth.


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 10, 2009)

frenchy said:


> I had the same problem last year.I grew some trainwreck and my leaves were just like yours.im not talking about the color,i am talking about how wrinkly and droopy they are.Something is wrong in your room.What is your temp,humidity and how much air flow do you have in your room?


right right. i didn't want to start throwing out adjectives... but we were seeing the same thing. ur girls a while back...







some of BayAreaMedicals girls...







i'm sure you can see the difference. no offense intended bro. i got a few plants myself right now... some of them look like Bay's... and some of them look -far- worse than the girl in the first pic. And they all get relatively the same treatment. You've got nothing to worry about if they are having growth like what you have described. So long as they are growing well they will pack on flowers and trichomes. And even BayAreaMedical has problems with his girls... last crop some of them got real nute burned. shite happens. closest thing i've seen to a 'perfect crop' would prolly be some of Raiderman's journals... he's been doing the same shite for 9 years straight. pretty well got his style dialed in.

ur garden IS the bomb. no worries there man 
.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

God damn bays girls look good in that pic............


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 10, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Big girls equal big buds isnt that what we all dream of..


LOL... very true....you planing on doing any topping, lollipopin , ect.?


----------



## frenchy (Jun 10, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> right right. i didn't want to start throwing out adjectives... but we were seeing the same thing. ur girls a while back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't believe you are looking at picture #1 and #2 and tell that guy everything is ok.You can clearly see the difference,his leaves should be up and shiny,just like picture #2.Off course he is going to get some out of it,but instead of getting let's say 2 to 3 ounces on each plant,it might just be 1 or less.When something is wrong in your garden you have to find out what is it.Judging by the room and the pictures,there is way too many plants,not enough space,that could be the start of the problem.Im not just saying these things,i had to learn how to grow on my own,made every possible mistakes you can think of.Some is wrong in this room.


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 10, 2009)

frenchy said:


> I just can't believe you are looking at picture #1 and #2 and tell that guy everything is ok.You can clearly see the difference,his leaves should be up and shiny,just like picture #2.Off course he is going to get some out of it,but instead of getting let's say 2 to 3 ounces on each plant,it might just be 1 or less.When something is wrong in your garden you have to find out what is it.Judging by the room and the pictures,there is way too many plants,not enough space,that could be the start of the problem.Im not just saying these things,i had to learn how to grow on my own,made every possible mistakes you can think of.Some is wrong in this room.


an oz. apiece in a SeaOfGreen like he has going would be nothing to scoff at. That would be around or over a lb. per light. It looks like there is plenty of space to me... they are hardly even touching eachother. I'da thrown one more row in there and tip-toed down the middle. yeah, sure, they aren't perfectly healthy. are all of your plants? mine sure as hell aren't going to win any beauty pagents. thats no reason to throw the baby out with the bathwater. for all we know... whatever condition was present that wasn't ideal may already have been remedied. if they are having two week growth spurts like the one just pictured ... they're doing alright. Anyhow... if it isn't pH or ppm or (an overdose of co2 at 1500 ppm? not likely?) then there isn't much else that hasn't been covered since he's using RO water. 

it's too early to tell... but i may end up wanting to trade my harvest for JackMayOffer's. 

i may have already asked... but how are you watering these JMO?
.


----------



## drifter1978 (Jun 10, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> an oz. apiece in a SeaOfGreen like he has going would be nothing to scoff at. That would be around or over a lb. per light. It looks like there is plenty of space to me... they are hardly even touching eachother. I'da thrown one more row in there and tip-toed down the middle. yeah, sure, they aren't perfectly healthy. are all of your plants? mine sure as hell aren't going to win any beauty pagents. thats no reason to throw the baby out with the bathwater. for all we know... whatever condition was present that wasn't ideal may already have been remedied. if they are having two week growth spurts like the one just pictured ... they're doing alright. Anyhow... if it isn't pH or ppm or (an overdose of co2 at 1500 ppm? not likely?) then there isn't much else that hasn't been covered since he's using RO water.
> 
> it's too early to tell... but i may end up wanting to trade my harvest for JackMayOffer's.
> 
> ...



could it be atributed to the fast growth over that 2 week period,where the plants are trying to grow faster than the plant can naturally grow,also i see this on my plants at the end of my vege cycle of 8 weeks where they are root bound.but like you said i wouldnt worry about it.when he changes his cycle to flower they will change again with the addition of bloom nutes and look different again.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 10, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> could it be atributed to the fast growth over that 2 week period,where the plants are trying to grow faster than the plant can naturally grow,also i see this on my plants at the end of my vege cycle of 8 weeks where they are root bound.but like you said i wouldnt worry about it.when he changes his cycle to flower they will change again with the addition of bloom nutes and look different again.


Ya the reason im not worried is the growth that I see when I go in the room and what the pics look like are completly different..Just the last 4 days I have seen a dramatic amount of growth...


DaGambler said:


> an oz. apiece in a SeaOfGreen like he has going would be nothing to scoff at. That would be around or over a lb. per light. It looks like there is plenty of space to me... they are hardly even touching eachother. I'da thrown one more row in there and tip-toed down the middle. yeah, sure, they aren't perfectly healthy. are all of your plants? mine sure as hell aren't going to win any beauty pagents. thats no reason to throw the baby out with the bathwater. for all we know... whatever condition was present that wasn't ideal may already have been remedied. if they are having two week growth spurts like the one just pictured ... they're doing alright. Anyhow... if it isn't pH or ppm or (an overdose of co2 at 1500 ppm? not likely?) then there isn't much else that hasn't been covered since he's using RO water.
> 
> it's too early to tell... but i may end up wanting to trade my harvest for JackMayOffer's.
> 
> ...


 The room is 15'x9' with 62 total there is plenty of room once I hit the lights I will spread them out more .I had a long time fellow grower come by it had been 10 days sence he stopped by and he was blown away said a couple needed some more Nitrogen I took care of that rite away .I am going to take some more pics to show how much groth I have had just in the last few days its mind blowing the pic above is 1 of 2 plants that are odd balls these were 2 left over plants that were in the back yard I moved them in once I got the room up of course I sprayed them first to kill any insects. AS far as watering pump and wand hand to hand combat..



Smokiethebear said:


> LOL... very true....you planing on doing any topping, lollipopin , ect.?


Yes I topped 20 of them and will lollipop 20 of them the rest will be all natural and in the end there will be one winner and I will stick with the winning method ..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 10, 2009)

17 days from cutting should I chop them down and start over..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

hell no they look full as shit ..run this crop thro..then 1 more..and your room should be dialed just in time for fall and winter..which youll probably get higher yields during winter...or in the very least have 2 run ur split a/c less...ur gonna have quite a bit on ganj..from those ladies there blowning up...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 10, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> hell no they look full as shit ..run this crop thro..then 1 more..and your room should be dialed just in time for fall and winter..which youll probably get higher yields during winter...or in the very least have 2 run ur split a/c less...ur gonna have quite a bit on ganj..from those ladies there blowning up...


Here is a few pics I put together I understand why Frenchy hates my grow he cant belive the growth 17 days from clipping here we go..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 10, 2009)

Im going with new growth plus they would not be growing this fast if something was terribly wrong..


----------



## chronicj69 (Jun 10, 2009)

might i ask were u found the 707 headband?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 10, 2009)

chronicj69 said:


> might i ask were u found the 707 headband?


 It was a fellow prop 215 card holder I was given 12 clones I was told the mother plant was primo... You looking for some clones I have seen them on weed tracker..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok so im trying to get every thing I need to be prepared when I flip to 12 on 12off .In the past I have just started the 12 off but the guys at the Hydro store said to do 24 0r 36 hours of dark first to allow a faster flower trigger does any one have experiance with this?


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 11, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Ok so im trying to get every thing I need to be prepared when I flip to 12 on 12off .In the past I have just started the 12 off but the guys at the Hydro store said to do 24 0r 36 hours of dark first to allow a faster flower trigger does any one have experiance with this?


i do 36 off before the 12 on / 12 off. i wouldn't call it experience necessarily ... that's just what i do. 
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 11, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i do 36 off before the 12 on / 12 off. i wouldn't call it experience necessarily ... that's just what i do.
> .


Ok sounds good 36 hrs of dark it is gonna give them a week more than flip these girls..I have a feeling there going to produce some fat nugs...


----------



## frenchy (Jun 11, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Here is a few pics I put together I understand why Frenchy hates my grow he cant belive the growth 17 days from clipping here we go..


 Relax body.I don't hate your garden,but you probably will once them bitches get out of control and you're running out of space


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 12, 2009)

frenchy said:


> Relax body.I don't hate your garden,but you probably will once them bitches get out of control and you're running out of space


 Man thats going to suck having so many buds There is plenty of room I will spread them out when I need to I have plenty of length in the room 15' the width is 9' I have seen the same foot print wit 100 plants..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 13, 2009)

DAY 20 The count down has begun...Getting ready to start 36 hours of dark in the next few days


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 13, 2009)

how does a sealed room work ?
i know you give co2 when lights are on for their photosynthesis,but plants need to breath with 02 at nights, do you add o2 at nights or do you use a intake fan and a exhaust fan at nights to bring fresh air ?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 13, 2009)

charlesweedmore said:


> how does a sealed room work ?
> i know you give co2 when lights are on for their photosynthesis,but plants need to breath with 02 at nights, do you add o2 at nights or do you use a intake fan and a exhaust fan at nights to bring fresh air ?


 Plants do not use co2 at night the room has no in or out vents it is totally sealed.There is no outside air that is brought in .I do use a xl air scrubber to clean the air ...


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 13, 2009)

start us back on Day 1 (count-wise) ... when you get the first 12 hours of light in the flower cycle 

you got some monsters there man. looks like you are all set to pack on the buds. i'm guessing 5 to 6 lbs. off this crop. i'll be lucky to pull the same with 2 additional lights.

feeling lazy, help a brotha out and remind what strain that is. gotta be heavy on the indica. keep clon'in those man... they look like some real producers.
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 13, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> start us back on Day 1 (count-wise) ... when you get the first 12 hours of light in the flower cycle
> 
> you got some monsters there man. looks like you are all set to pack on the buds. i'm guessing 5 to 6 lbs. off this crop. i'll be lucky to pull the same with 2 additional lights.
> 
> ...


 To the right we have MASTER KUSH X BUBBA KUSH and a few PRE 98 BUBBA KUSH throw in. On to the left side we have STRAWBERRY COUGH X DEEP CHUNK,PURPLE KUSH,M THUNDER FUCK,707 HEAD BAND,JACK RIPPER ,GREENCRACK... After Monday's night cycle they will stay off for 36 hrs ...I spread them out today and gave them there homes.


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 14, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Plants do not use co2 at night the room has no in or out vents it is totally sealed.There is no outside air that is brought in .I do use a xl air scrubber to clean the air ...


if your room sealed and there is no exhauts fan, why do you clean the air with carbon filter ? odour shouldnt be a problem in a sealeds room unless there is a exhaust fan ,should it ?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 15, 2009)

charlesweedmore said:


> if your room sealed and there is no exhauts fan, why do you clean the air with carbon filter ? odour shouldnt be a problem in a sealeds room unless there is a exhaust fan ,should it ?


 Smell is always a concern even in a sealed room the door is left open when I am working inside. And the air being scrubbed is always a good idea when you are recirculating the same air over and over..


----------



## keeger123 (Jun 15, 2009)

what do u do for watering? drippers with pump on a timer, or still hand bombing it?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 16, 2009)

keeger123 said:


> what do u do for watering? drippers with pump on a timer, or still hand bombing it?


 32 Gallon trash can pump and a wand they take close to 60 gallons to water all of them..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 16, 2009)

Day 23 tonight is the night the girls get 36 hrs of darkness I will leave the lights out when they go off at 1100pm tonight and turn them back on Thursday.I have moved the futcher moms that were started from seed to the Veg room they have two 400 w MH fixtures hanging over them (AT THE MOMENT I AM ONLY RUNNING ONE OF THE 400 W) I will take some pictures before the lights go out. When they wake up I will begin switching them to there bloom nutes Now is were the fun begins...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 16, 2009)

DAY 23 the plants are 23 days old from cutting the lights were turned out at 800 pm tonight here is some pics I took rite before the lights went out.. I also took a pic of the veg room with the seedlings that will become moms.The last pic is 23 days prior..I truly belive CO2 is the ticket to why my plants grew so fast..


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 17, 2009)

i would have to say that ur plants look amazing right now. they'll vedge for another 10 days prolly even after you flipped the switch. if you could remind a lazy bastard of what ur growing in ? 

how many do you have planned for the next cycle? ur gonna do some clon'in then from the moms, eh?

you raised ur lights up for the pics... ? 

why can't i make it look easy ?!   
.


----------



## gwerns nugs (Jun 17, 2009)

very nice....im saving up for my sentinel...just plug and grow! lol love it....one thing...interveinal chlorosis on ur leaves....salt build up....looks like u need some 5-15 ppm water to help flush those salts outa those small containers  other than that damn.


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 17, 2009)

gwerns nugs said:


> very nice....im saving up for my sentinel...just plug and grow! lol love it....one thing...interveinal chlorosis on ur leaves....salt build up....looks like u need some 5-15 ppm water to help flush those salts outa those small containers  other than that damn.


what kind of 'salt' ? interveinal chlorosis sounds like a lack of a fertilizer (perhaps due to pH imbalance) ... kind of a problem to me. and why would you want 5-15 ppm water (just out of curiosity) and not just plain zero ppm water? but i agree with the 'damn'.

now if it were interveinal necrosis ... then maybe it would be some kind of fertilizer salt buildup...
they look pretty damn amazing to me though. love flipping back and forth between 'day 0' and 'day 23' pics 
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 17, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i would have to say that ur plants look amazing right now. they'll vedge for another 10 days prolly even after you flipped the switch. if you could remind a lazy bastard of what ur growing in ?
> 
> why can't i make it look easy ?!
> 
> .


Im not sure how many I will do next round I am going to wait and see how this round goes. The next cycle I will make my own clones from the new moms in the veg room except the Bubba kush x Master Kush I can get those clones all day long..
As far as raising the lights nope
lights are still in the same place I just got a new camera that takes way better pics..
You do make it look easy we all now how much work is involved with something this size its even harder when your day job is 12 hrs a day.. And I am growing in ROOTS organic


gwerns nugs said:


> very nice....im saving up for my sentinel...just plug and grow! lol love it....one thing...interveinal chlorosis on ur leaves....salt build up....looks like u need some 5-15 ppm water to help flush those salts outa those small containers  other than that damn.


All of the girls got a major flush the day before the lights went out Thanks..


DaGambler said:


> what kind of 'salt' ? interveinal chlorosis sounds like a lack of a fertilizer (perhaps due to pH imbalance) ... kind of a problem to me. and why would you want 5-15 ppm water (just out of curiosity) and not just plain zero ppm water? but i agree with the 'damn'.
> 
> now if it were interveinal necrosis ... then maybe it would be some kind of fertilizer salt buildup...
> they look pretty damn amazing to me though. love flipping back and forth between 'day 0' and 'day 23' pics
> .


Ya It dosent seem real the growth has been mind blowing to say the least my girl goes in there every couple weeks and every time she says "Why do you keep adding more plants what happened to the small ones that were in here last week " She has no fuckin clue But I like it that way.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 17, 2009)

This is for DAGAMBLER so he dosent have to click back to see his daily porn 23 days of growth come on fuckers we can all agree CO2 is the way to go.


----------



## natrone23 (Jun 17, 2009)

Whats your soil mix/ nute Schedule?


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 17, 2009)

That room looks crazy full...can you still get around in there?


----------



## frenchy (Jun 17, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> This is for DAGAMBLER so he dosent have to click back to see his daily porn 23 days of growth come on fuckers we can all agree CO2 is the way to go.


23 days,that's about 3 weeks and 2 days.Your growth looks normal to me.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 17, 2009)

frenchy said:


> 23 days,that's about 3 weeks and 2 days.Your growth looks normal to me.


 Dont post on my journal any more for some reason you like to be a little prick. lets see your set up and see if you can do the same your first time Your the idiot who gave some one every thing you grew and they stole it karma is a bitch ..


----------



## frenchy (Jun 17, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Dont post on my journal any more for some reason you like to be a little prick. lets see your set up and see if you can do the same your first time Your the idiot who gave some one every thing you grew and they stole it karma is a bitch ..


OhOh,someone 's got his panties in a bunch.Just speaking my mind and telling the truth,your growth is not impressive for 3 weeks.The sad thing is some people don't know much and are trying to learn and you're giving all these new growers the wrong advices.Back at you.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn!!! Nice room you have some monster ladies!!! 
Subscribed, i wanna see how this comes out!!!


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 17, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Whats your soil mix/ nute Schedule?


SOIL ROOTS ORGANIC, I DO FLUSH, NUTES ,NUTES, FLUSH IN VEG I USE NUTES SENSI BLOOM SPECIAL SAUCE, I USE,RO WATER ADD 200PPM CALCIUM,CANNAZYME 10ML PER GALLON,PRE BLOOM 1TSP PER GALLON,ROOTS EXCEL 1.1ML PER GAL VERMI T 1 GAL PER 50 GAL ,PIRANAHA 1.25 GRAMS PER GALLON SWEET 1TSP PER GALLON, AND THE MOST IMPORTANT PART SENSI GROW A + B . In bloom I will add some of the above and switch to, SENSI BLOOM A +B ,ULTRA BLOOM,BIG BUD, OVER DRIVE,PHAT BLOOM, OOZE BLOOM,FINAL BLOOM,PURPLE MAX ,FINAL PHASE..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 17, 2009)

Smokiethebear said:


> That room looks crazy full...can you still get around in there?


Ya its tight but i can get in there just fine just added 1000w more watts so I can spread them out length wise..



1puff2puff3puff said:


> Damn!!! Nice room you have some monster ladies!!!
> Subscribed, i wanna see how this comes out!!!


Thanks for subscribing hope you enjoy the grow...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 17, 2009)

frenchy said:


> OhOh,someone 's got his panties in a bunch.Just speaking my mind and telling the truth,your growth is not impressive for 3 weeks.The sad thing is some people don't know much and are trying to learn and you're giving all these new growers the wrong advices.Back at you.


 Once again leave my journal unless you want to give away all your weed like you did the last time you grew..Thanks dick head..


----------



## frenchy (Jun 17, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Once again leave my journal unless you want to give away all your weed like you did the last time you grew..Thanks dick head..


What ever dumb ass,get a life...


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 17, 2009)

frenchy said:


> What ever dumb ass,get a life...


Dudes gonna have pounds of sugar coated nugs in about 2 months that is the life...


----------



## laserbrn (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't worry about Frenchy, he's just a troll and a douchebag. Do you see a link to his grow? 

Most of his posts are about worthless shit anyway, tupac and ghosts and silly shit.

Your grow looks legit, looks like a hydro store guy may have taken you for a bit of a ride on what you would need to get this done, but can't knock the results. 

I would have maybe changed a couple of things, but overall I ain't sayin' shit. Might try flowering earlier though, going to be plenty of wasted light there.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 17, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> Don't worry about Frenchy, he's just a troll and a douchebag. Do you see a link to his grow?
> 
> Most of his posts are about worthless shit anyway, tupac and ghosts and silly shit.
> 
> ...


 Ya I hear you any one who belives in ghosts and any one who belives Tupac is alive and any one who gives all his weed to some one he dosent know and they rob him ...Well you get the picture of this Idiot . As far as the nutes go This is what a few of my parteners use so I gave it a try the next round I will probally use half the nutes..What do you mean by wasted light?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

ohhh thats some funny shit Jack..you got a groupie troll hater spamming ur thread.. gonna have to call ghost busters..

ive almost got my new room up, sorta based on ur design, modified to my space available, and pocket cash available to throw in.. my CAP controller will be here next week..till then i can run 110 if i get it up in time .. im running 3 extrasun hoods (theyre the shitty 4'' air cool , all i could afford for now), a 1000watter on each side a 600. so 2.6k. room worked out to be 12x7. so ill be running plants along the entire stretch of the 12, and out to about 5 feet. so 60 square of plants.. 30 of em, with 2sqft per plant. 

I cant wait to see wut u room looks like after 3 weeks of budding.. cause thatll be sort of a base for me , and wut im tryin to achieve..with a little less light obviously. Did u ever get your veg room up Jack?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ohhh thats some funny shit Jack..you got a groupie troll hater spamming ur thread.. gonna have to call ghost busters..
> 
> ive almost got my new room up, sorta based on ur design, modified to my space available, and pocket cash available to throw in.. my CAP controller will be here next week..till then i can run 110 if i get it up in time .. im running 3 extrasun hoods (theyre the shitty 4'' air cool , all i could afford for now), a 1000watter on each side a 600. so 2.6k. room worked out to be 12x7. so ill be running plants along the entire stretch of the 12, and out to about 5 feet. so 60 square of plants.. 30 of em, with 2sqft per plant.
> 
> I cant wait to see wut u room looks like after 3 weeks of budding.. cause thatll be sort of a base for me , and wut im tryin to achieve..with a little less light obviously. Did u ever get your veg room up Jack?


 Veg room is up and running its a page or two back im running 2 400 w MH bulbs in the veg room I also decided to add a 5th 1000 w to the big room making it 5000w this allows me to remove one of the rows maybe 2 and utilize my length I ran out of width so I now have 15' x 9' in the Big room and 7'X9' In the veg room. I have been following your new room closely looking forward to seeing it up and running.How long did you Veg and how big where your girls when you flipped them..?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

i vegged for 1 month. but i had 4 blue heaven/blueberry that i picked up 2weeks in2 veg, so they stayed in 2gal containers and didnt get so big...they were 12'' when flipped and were 30-36in and yielded around 1.5-2.7 zips ea. the white widow, heavy duty fruity and big bud were vegged for a month, after repotting clones that came rooted in a water cup and paper towels wrap job. they were probably 2-3 ft when flipped after a month and a few days of veg. the big bud and widows finished with a nice hieght of 5footers. the heavy duty fruity, even tho sativa looking leaves, stayed short from topping i belive it was about 30''. i saw the most vert growth during the last of veg, and 1st 3 weeks of bud they shot up like a males do. Cant wait to get my rooms finished bro, really dragging on me. this whole week has been a pain, but ill be better for it. funny shit my ops like a smaller version of yours.. im runnin a 6x6 veg 1 400mh and a T5..then u know bout the new flower room.. very similiar setups..i actually have the space for the 2nd 400mh wuz thinking that be a sick addition down the road..lookin forward to seein the results that mh will give u in veg especially 2 hoods..and 2 bulbs all spread out..people who havent seen the mh vs hps in veg are really losing out


----------



## laserbrn (Jun 17, 2009)

I say "wasted" light only because you have so many plants so close together. You'll see soon enough what I mean. The light won't be able to penetrate ANY of that thick ass canopy. 

Not a major problem, just coulda lopped a good 7-10 days off that veg and got close to the same results.

Definitely good looking shit though. You gonna trim the bottom 1/3 of those plants? That would go along way to helping. Put all that energy to the tops of those plants and improve airflow down below.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 18, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> I say "wasted" light only because you have so many plants so close together. You'll see soon enough what I mean. The light won't be able to penetrate ANY of that thick ass canopy.
> 
> Not a major problem, just coulda lopped a good 7-10 days off that veg and got close to the same results.
> 
> Definitely good looking shit though. You gonna trim the bottom 1/3 of those plants? That would go along way to helping. Put all that energy to the tops of those plants and improve airflow down below.


 Gotcha I will Lollipop all of the girls 2 weeks into flowering lights came on this morning after 26 hrs of darkness the fun has begun. I will be abel to spread them out with the addition of a n extra 1000 w and if need be I will ad a second 1000W making it 6000w


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i vegged for 1 month. but i had 4 blue heaven/blueberry that i picked up 2weeks in2 veg, so they stayed in 2gal containers and didnt get so big...they were 12'' when flipped and were 30-36in and yielded around 1.5-2.7 zips ea. the white widow, heavy duty fruity and big bud were vegged for a month, after repotting clones that came rooted in a water cup and paper towels wrap job. they were probably 2-3 ft when flipped after a month and a few days of veg. the big bud and widows finished with a nice hieght of 5footers. the heavy duty fruity, even tho sativa looking leaves, stayed short from topping i belive it was about 30''. i saw the most vert growth during the last of veg, and 1st 3 weeks of bud they shot up like a males do. Cant wait to get my rooms finished bro, really dragging on me. this whole week has been a pain, but ill be better for it. funny shit my ops like a smaller version of yours.. im runnin a 6x6 veg 1 400mh and a T5..then u know bout the new flower room.. very similiar setups..i actually have the space for the 2nd 400mh wuz thinking that be a sick addition down the road..lookin forward to seein the results that mh will give u in veg especially 2 hoods..and 2 bulbs all spread out..people who havent seen the mh vs hps in veg are really losing out


 Good info thanks Tile Master, This is soon to be the 6000 w journal..


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 18, 2009)

ur steal'in my thunder 

'cept i get the feeling that your success will be greater than my own. especially using CO2. anyhow, i've got up a recent video update of my 6k flower room.

lollipopping sounds good... just don't go lolly crazy. i just take the bottom 4 branches or so... but the bottom 1/3 would be alright. i've heard people say "just keep the top 4 branches" or the largest 4 main branches. well, hell, on some plants that would have you chopping off 2/3's of the plant, which would be ridiculous.
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 18, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> ur steal'in my thunder
> 
> 'cept i get the feeling that your success will be greater than my own. especially using CO2. anyhow, i've got up a recent video update of my 6k flower room.
> 
> ...


 Before I hit the lights I noticed some nats flying around .The Hydro store gave me some sponges that you add to the water it supose to have something that kills all the nat larvie I cant remember the name. I remember reading in your journal that you used something to kill nats cant remember the name..


----------



## frenchy (Jun 18, 2009)

I've read all your guy's comments,I thought it was pretty funny,no one called me a troll before.Im just too high to get mad... what ever..


----------



## frenchy (Jun 18, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> Don't worry about Frenchy, he's just a troll and a douchebag. Do you see a link to his grow?
> 
> Most of his posts are about worthless shit anyway, tupac and ghosts and silly shit.
> 
> ...


A link to my grow?Im not trying to bring the cops to my house.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 18, 2009)

frenchy said:


> I've read all your guy's comments,I thought it was pretty funny,no one called me a troll before.Im just too high to get mad... what ever..





frenchy said:


> A link to my grow?Im not trying to bring the cops to my house.


 WHAT THE FUCK YOU TROLL I ASKED YOU NOT TO POST IN MY JOURNAL .NOW YOU WANT TO SAY IF YOU POST COPS WILL COME YOUR A FUCKIN IDIOT..CAN THE MODS PLEASE ERASE ALL OF HIS POST IN MY JOURNAL OR BAN THIS LITTLE BITCH..


----------



## frenchy (Jun 18, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> WHAT THE FUCK YOU TROLL I ASKED YOU NOT TO POST IN MY JOURNAL .NOW YOU WANT TO SAY IF YOU POST COPS WILL COME YOUR A FUCKIN IDIOT..CAN THE MODS PLEASE ERASE ALL OF HIS POST IN MY JOURNAL OR BAN THIS LITTLE BITCH..


don't worry,im not posting anymore.You're tripping with your saucers,go get some trays to drain them bitches,once you do that then you can talk to me,you sorry mother fucker.


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Jun 18, 2009)

Damn man just read every page and it was well worth it very very sick setup man. Sucks to see some jackoff come in and start bumpin his igums about somethin he seems to know nothing about.. 
But anyhow amazing lookin grow I'm sure people may say change this or do that I say it looks like its workin I say find what work which this seems to be doing and stick with it...
Though have u thought of topping all of them seceral times and lsting into a screen? I think ur yields would be retarded.


----------



## laserbrn (Jun 18, 2009)

erkelsgoo420 said:


> Damn man just read every page and it was well worth it very very sick setup man. Sucks to see some jackoff come in and start bumpin his igums about somethin he seems to know nothing about..
> But anyhow amazing lookin grow I'm sure people may say change this or do that I say it looks like its workin I say find what work which this seems to be doing and stick with it...
> Though have u thought of topping all of them seceral times and lsting into a screen? I think ur yields would be retarded.


WOW, how the fuck would manage a scrog on that scale? That's ridiuclousness. I dunno how you would get into the middle of the screen, hang from the ceiling? He's got so many plants so close together this has to top a scrog anyway.

I dig big ass plants, I was just talking more from an efficiency standpoint. But that shit definitely looks on point and that moron fucking up your journal should be banned.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 18, 2009)

frenchy said:


> don't worry,im not posting anymore.You're tripping with your saucers,go get some trays to drain them bitches,once you do that then you can talk to me,you sorry mother fucker.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 18, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> WOW, how the fuck would manage a scrog on that scale? That's ridiuclousness. I dunno how you would get into the middle of the screen, hang from the ceiling? He's got so many plants so close together this has to top a scrog anyway.
> 
> I dig big ass plants, I was just talking more from an efficiency standpoint. But that shit definitely looks on point and that moron fucking up your journal should be banned.


 I have added a 5th 1000 w I now have plenty of room I was abel to move two of the rows this allows me to wheel my 32 gallon trash can all the way down the middle of the plants making life much easier I will add the 6th 1000 w tommorow making it 10 plants per 1000w should allow the lower bud sites to get plenty of lights ..All the girls are reaching for the light and seem to be very happy now they can get to work blooming some big buds with plenty of room pics in the morning ..12/12 scheulde first day..  


tilemaster said:


>


 EXACATLY WHAT I WANT TO DO EVERY TIME THE FUCK POST IN MY JOURNAL.. Hey TILEMASTER What you think 6000w some CO2 10 plants per light should yield me some fat nugs...


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 19, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> I remember reading in your journal that you used something to kill nats cant remember the name..


i'm having a lot of "Page can't be found" errors since this new server went up... anyways...

as i've said before... make sure you don't use neem oil in your reservoir - its just meant to be a foliar spray. Malathion (50/50) from Lowe's or Home Depot can be used as a soil drench... 1 tablespoon per gallon of water in your reservoir kills both adults and larvae. Flypaper is also your friend. As well as diatamaceous earth broadcast on all flat surfaces and floors. Used appropriately... Malathion is the surest way to stop a fungus gnat infestation. The soil drench should thoroughly wet all of the media as well as the bottoms of the containers. Use a foliar spray at the same time and you will have covered all the bases.

them hydro shop guys probably got you using sponges soaked in 'gnatrol' or something. that'l prolly work as well. but if you aren't having instant success with it, don't be afraid to try the malathion at 1 tbspn per gallon.

why you gotta move the rez? just get a longer garden hose... 

you'll deffinitely have some nice coverage for that entire room with 6 burners in there. consider lowering your lights or talk to me about their current height if you wouldn't mind. i was surprised when you said that they weren't raised for the pictures... and they weren't visible in the pictures.
.


----------



## laserbrn (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm glad I'm subscribed to this, I can tell you that much. I like that you just add 2 more 1000w lights like it's nothing. That's definitely a way to address the problem.

Should be a fuckload of dank ass buds in there!


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 19, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> I have added a 5th 1000 w I now have plenty of room I was abel to move two of the rows this allows me to wheel my 32 gallon trash can all the way down the middle of the plants making life much easier I will add the 6th 1000 w tommorow making it 10 plants per 1000w should allow the lower bud sites to get plenty of lights ..All the girls are reaching for the light and seem to be very happy now they can get to work blooming some big buds with plenty of room pics in the morning ..12/12 scheulde first day..


 Sounds like a plan to me...though I dont know where you are finding all this room...that room must be alot longer then it is wide?


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 19, 2009)

Smokiethebear said:


> Sounds like a plan to me...though I dont know where you are finding all this room...that room must be alot longer then it is wide?


9' by 15' sounds just about perfect for two strands of three lamps each  15' by... 10' or 12' would actually be a bit nicer 'cuz then you'd have a little more room to walk. but you can always tip-toe through the tulips 
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 19, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i'm having a lot of "Page can't be found" errors since this new server went up... anyways...
> 
> as i've said before... make sure you don't use neem oil in your reservoir - its just meant to be a foliar spray. Malathion (50/50) from Lowe's or Home Depot can be used as a soil drench... 1 tablespoon per gallon of water in your reservoir kills both adults and larvae. Flypaper is also your friend. As well as diatamaceous earth broadcast on all flat surfaces and floors. Used appropriately... Malathion is the surest way to stop a fungus gnat infestation. The soil drench should thoroughly wet all of the media as well as the bottoms of the containers. Use a foliar spray at the same time and you will have covered all the bases.
> 
> ...


The lights are 12" Above the tops it was the way I took the picture. Thanks for the info on the nats I think I solved the issue I used 6 packs of neimatodes the hydro guy said that was way more than enough I did not see any nats today not a one 


laserbrn said:


> I'm glad I'm subscribed to this, I can tell you that much. I like that you just add 2 more 1000w lights like it's nothing. That's definitely a way to address the problem.
> 
> Should be a fuckload of dank ass buds in there!


Im glad your here to enjoy the ride  when something is not rite it drives me crazy I wont sleep and thats all I think about I over think it some times but the results always show when you do all the little things that add up in the in 


Smokiethebear said:


> Sounds like a plan to me...though I dont know where you are finding all this room...that room must be alot longer then it is wide?


Prior to adding the lights I was using all of the width I had 9' but not the length I was only using 11' now im using all 15' making life much easier..


DaGambler said:


> 9' by 15' sounds just about perfect for two strands of three lamps each  15' by... 10' or 12' would actually be a bit nicer 'cuz then you'd have a little more room to walk. but you can always tip-toe through the tulips
> .


Problem is I got to the point were I could not tip toe.. Adding more lighting makes life much easier and the lower bud sites can get some light and the girls can have some room along with me now ..


----------



## skunkiefun (Jun 19, 2009)

Love the op jack very nice setup. I just picked up a 50# CO2 tank and I cant wait to see some results.

Just a quick ? 
What is RO Water?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 20, 2009)

skunkiefun said:


> Love the op jack very nice setup. I just picked up a 50# CO2 tank and I cant wait to see some results.
> 
> Just a quick ?
> What is RO Water?


 RO is reverse osmosis RO takes all the bad stuff out of your city water chlorine,hard water etc.. I feel RO is a must unless you have axcess to bottle water or when you test your water it has a very low ppm. When using RO water you need to ad MAGICAL this adds maniesium and calsium to the water that the RO takes out you can purchase a RO filter set up $150.00 just connect a garden hose and your good to go. If you are new to growing every thing you need is rite here on this website I also enjoy URBANGROWER.COM


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi!

Nice op... real sharp...

I think I want to see this one... no.. I deff. want to see this one..

I didn't read the whole thing, but I will... I get caught up...

Hey DG... just thought I'd bring this up...



DaGambler said:


> lollipopping sounds good... just don't go lolly crazy. i just take the bottom 4 branches or so... but the bottom 1/3 would be alright. i've heard people say "just keep the top 4 branches" or the largest 4 main branches. well, hell, on some plants that would have you chopping off 2/3's of the plant, which would be ridiculous.
> .


I just thought I'd mention that when I do my single cola lollipops, I chop everything but the top... just like Al B. Fuct...

And yes.. it seems ridiculous... but he's getting a zip a clone and I am on my way to getting similar results... from clones like this...


----------



## StoneInLove (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been reading up on mini-splits for a few weeks now. Did you have to have the system vacuumed like a regular one? I've heard that they come pre-filled but you still need to vacuum the system. My worry was having an a/c contractor to come out and do it and wonder why I've got 24k BTU's in a 14x14 room. They are the shit, though. The fujitsu, sanyo, and mitsubishi inverter tech compressors are available in 21-23 SEER. That means the same cooling cost as a 12k shaker. Twice the cooling or half the cost any way you wanna take it. If I build a house, I think I would outfit the whole place with this type of system. They're huge in Europe, hotels, guard shacks, etc. But yeah, vacuum or no?


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 22, 2009)

I demand pics of these plants spread out under these new lights.....and whats this dude above me talkin about he has me hella lost


----------



## bestgrow (Jun 23, 2009)

How do you keep the Co2 in the room and vent at the same time?


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 23, 2009)

He just vents his lights... He has his intake to his lights outside the room and the exhausts to his attic. Other then that the room is sealed.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hi!
> 
> Nice op... real sharp...
> 
> ...


Nice I will be lollipopin in the next few days im glad your here GypsyBush..


StoneInLove said:


> I've been reading up on mini-splits for a few weeks now. Did you have to have the system vacuumed like a regular one? I've heard that they come pre-filled but you still need to vacuum the system. My worry was having an a/c contractor to come out and do it and wonder why I've got 24k BTU's in a 14x14 room. They are the shit, though. The fujitsu, sanyo, and mitsubishi inverter tech compressors are available in 21-23 SEER. That means the same cooling cost as a 12k shaker. Twice the cooling or half the cost any way you wanna take it. If I build a house, I think I would outfit the whole place with this type of system. They're huge in Europe, hotels, guard shacks, etc. But yeah, vacuum or no?


A vaccum is always a good idea I am a electrician and have my EPA cert so I pulled the vaccum myself I know on the new PAYNE units there is no need to pull A Vacum Im not sure where u live but most hydro stores can recomend an ac tech that dosent give a shit what your doing. And even if they ask just tell them its an office and you got it free from work so you used what you had..One last thing these units are the shit my temp is 77 all day no matter how hot it is out side I can bring my temps down to 65 deg if I wanted ..


Smokiethebear said:


> I demand pics of these plants spread out under these new lights.....and whats this dude above me talkin about he has me hella lost


Pics coming when I get home from work today. 4 days ago I could wheel my trash can all the way down the middle with the addition of the new lights .When I checked on the girls this morning I had to tip toe down the middle growth has been amazing the last few days with the addition of the new lights..


bestgrow said:


> How do you keep the Co2 in the room and vent at the same time?





nickbbad said:


> He just vents his lights... He has his intake to his lights outside the room and the exhausts to his attic. Other then that the room is sealed.


Exacatly what nickbad said if you go back this is all explained in detal how I have a totally sealed room and how amazing CO2 is ..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 23, 2009)

Just got done watering 60 plants used 40 gallons of water with nutes I also lollipoped all of the plants with the exception of the JACK RIPPERS I will do those tommorow ran out of time I will also take pics at 700am when lights come on Every thing is looking real nice...


----------



## dieselhound (Jun 23, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Just got done watering 60 plants used 40 gallons of water with nutes I also lollipoped all of the plants with the exception of the JACK RIPPERS I will do those tommorow ran out of time I will also take pics at 700am when lights come on Every thing is looking real nice...


Great grow man!

Did you top the jack? Check out my album. I ran jack my last grow and had great results w/out co2. 

I just put co2 in my room yesterday to help combat the heat. I'll be interested in the difference this run.

Keep up the great work bro.

DH


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

DAY 31 from cutting...DAY 6 of 12 off 12 on here are some pics I took this morning


----------



## laserbrn (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> DAY 6 of 12 off 12 on here are some pics I took this morning


Very nice! Shit's making me want to do up my room. I just put a tent inside my room, but I'm considering going all out.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

DAY 31 total ..Day 6 of 12 on 12 off Here is a few more of the flowering room and a couple of the veg room with my futer moms...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> Very nice! Shit's making me want to do up my room. I just put a tent inside my room, but I'm considering going all out.


 Do you have the room ?If so do it,what did you have in mind as far as a large room?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 24, 2009)

and just think if you started from clone and where growing aero 2 weeks and youd be harvesting..damn that slow dirt...nice setup


----------



## laserbrn (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Do you have the room ?If so do it,what did you have in mind as far as a large room?


I don't have a room that large. I have 13x13 about. I'm not likely to do it, I just wouldn't even know what to do with all the ganja when I was done. I make a 6 figure income so no need to start slinging weed.

I'm trying to put out 4-5 oz's /mo just for me and my personal use. Crazy, but I smoke about an oz/week.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> I don't have a room that large. I have 13x13 about. I'm not likely to do it, I just wouldn't even know what to do with all the ganja when I was done. I make a 6 figure income so no need to start slinging weed.
> 
> I'm trying to put out 4-5 oz's /mo just for me and my personal use. Crazy, but I smoke about an oz/week.


My roomis only 9' by 15' 13'x13' would be perfecet...I have been at the same job for 13 years and make a really really good living ...Im in to help out med patience not slang weed...


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 24, 2009)

Your growth is amazing...you gonna start pruning soon? you may be forced to do it before too long


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

Smokiethebear said:


> Your growth is amazing...you gonna start pruning soon? you may be forced to do it before too long


 The Jack Rippers were topped and Lollipoped this morning all others were Lollipoped yesterday I will top as needed I have plenty of room to raise the lights...starting to see pre flowers...


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> starting to see pre flowers...


Now the fun begins


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Jun 24, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in and say no matter what anyone sais for your first time growing this looks amazing. Your an inspiration to me and I hope mine turns out this well. We and I hope im speaking for all... WE appreciate your time you put into your pictures and for letting the community be apart of your grow. Thanks. Keep up the good work.


----------



## unknownuk420 (Jun 24, 2009)

fuckin outstanding!!for a first grow thats cool.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

poundpusher2009 said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say no matter what anyone sais for your first time growing this looks amazing. Your an inspiration to me and I hope mine turns out this well. We and I hope im speaking for all... WE appreciate your time you put into your pictures and for letting the community be apart of your grow. Thanks. Keep up the good work.


Thanks those words are much appreciated it does require alot of extra work for a grow op this size but its well worth the effort in the end..I also replied to your pm need a little bit more info..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> and just think if you started from clone and where growing aero 2 weeks and youd be harvesting..damn that slow dirt...nice setup


 What is aero??


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

Can some one help me out how do i ad my journal to my signature as a link i tried to copy and paste and that did not work???


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Can some one help me out how do i ad my journal to my signature as a link i tried to copy and paste and that did not work???


You had it, but you left no space between the smiley and the link...

Try again...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You had it, but you left no space between the smiley and the link...
> 
> Try again...


Thanks man I think I was to stoned to figure it out.. Here is a picture sequence 31 days of growth..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Thanks man I think I was to stoned to figure it out.. Here is a picture sequence 32 days of growth..


That's BEAUTIFUL....

But I personally can't find it in me to veg and/or to have so many budsites in the shade...

But there's gotta be a good reason... I see lots of people growing bushes like this...

Can you tell me why you chose this method?

I'm not nagging... I'm really curious...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

The plan was to get them big and healthy FIM half of them and lolipop all of them and have some monster colas... first try with the new set up 6 1000 w in the flower room ..We will have to wait and see maybe next time I will try something different I like monster colas ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope you didn't take me the wrong way...

Every time I ask this, people get very defensive.. as if I was saying something bad about their grow..

I am not... your grow is GORGEOUS.. with A+ healthy plants...

I am asking cause I really want to learn more...

In my op I know the reason for every thing that goes on... I follow a very strict recipe...

I'm just trying to figure out the reasons why folks do what they do...

I really hope I didn't sound like an ass...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> The plan was to get them big and healthy FIM half of them and lolipop all of them and have some monster colas... first try with the new set up 6 1000 w in the flower room ..We will have to wait and see maybe next time I will try something different I like monster colas ...


They are lookin very good now. How long ago did you FIM them? Are you going to trim anymore off the bottoms or are you just leaving them as is?
How long into 12/12 are you now?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I hope you didn't take me the wrong way...
> 
> Every time I ask this, people get very defensive.. as if I was saying something bad about their grow..
> 
> ...


 Hey GYPSYBUSH not at all man your question was completly valid  You see guys like M BLAZE getting 5 pounds out of three plants and it makes you think different I have 10 plants per 1000 watt thats about perfecet in my book I could easiely get away with 15 per light ..I have friends that grow 25 per 1000 watt and get 2 pounds per light all day long...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> They are lookin very good now. How long ago did you FIM them? Are you going to trim anymore off the bottoms or are you just leaving them as is?
> How long into 12/12 are you now?


 Man MBLAZE your ears must of been itching I was just talking about you.. I FIM 2 weeks ago I started 12/12 6 days ago first day was 36 hours of dark .. you cant tell in the pics but I lolipoped all of them and will lollipop more in one more week. What do you think does that sound rite...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Hey GYPSYBUSH not at all man your question was completly valid  You see guys like M BLAZE getting 5 pounds out of three plants and it makes you think different I have 10 plants per 1000 watt thats about perfecet in my book I could easiely get away with 15 per light ..I have friends that grow 25 per 1000 watt and get 2 pounds per light all day long...


Hahaha id be growin only 1 or 2 plants per 1000w


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Hahaha id be growin only 1 or 2 plants per 1000w


 I started my grow before I seen yours I am building a new room tht will have 4x 1000w and 6 plants it will be called a tribute to MBLAZE should be done in 2 weeks...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Man MBLAZE your ears must of been itching I was just talking about you.. I FIM 2 weeks ago I started 12/12 6 days ago first day was 36 hours of dark .. you cant tell in the pics but I lolipoped all of them and will lollipop more in one more week. What do you think does that sound rite...


LOL yeah I just seen that. If you plan to trim more then the earlier you do it the better because theres no point letting leaves and small growth etc take up some of the energy and nutes if your just goin to chop them off a week later. So with that being said personally I would be trimming them now.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> I started my grow before I seen yours I am building a new room tht will have 4x 1000w and 6 plants it will be called a tribute to MBLAZE should be done in 2 weeks...


 
WOW I cant wait to see that in action


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jun 24, 2009)

mmmh.. 4x 1000 watts on 6 plants.... cant wait to see your albino plants


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> LOL yeah I just seen that. If you plan to trim more then the earlier you do it the better because theres no point letting leaves and small growth etc take up some of the energy and nutes if your just goin to chop them off a week later. So with that being said personally I would be trimming them now.


Im on it in the morning been waiting for you to pop back in dont be such a stranger..


M Blaze said:


> WOW I cant wait to see that in action


Yep its gonna be a tribute to you.. I added the sequence of each week 4 weeks total 31 days 6 of those flower


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> mmmh.. 4x 1000 watts on 6 plants.... cant wait to see your albino plants


umm albino plants? I dont think so! 4000w on 6 plants is no big deal and he could possibly yield in excess of 7lbs from them with no bleeching issues.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Hey GYPSYBUSH not at all man your question was completly valid


Thanks for understanding...



> You see guys like M BLAZE getting 5 pounds out of three plants


If I was gay, I'd want to marry him...

I am a BIG FAN of MBlaze.. and he knows it...

BUT... big BUT here...

NONE of his budsites are in the shade...

AND .. AND..

I still cannot justify the veg time he has...

To stop what I do and try his method, I would have to wait 5 months for a harvest... right now I harvest a zip a day...





> and it makes you think different


I still cannot find it in me to justify 5 months of no harvest to end up with the same G/W as he does...



> I have 10 plants per 1000 watt thats about perfecet in my book


ALWAYS go with what you know...

I am not trying to tell you my way is better... or knocking down yours...

I am trying to understand why people grow "shade farms" in general....



> I could easiely get away with 15 per light ..


Sure...

I get away with 48 under each 600...



> I have friends that grow 25 per 1000 watt and get 2 pounds per light all day long...


I have had 20g x 48 under one 600w HPS...

That's 960 grams... or 2.1 pounds...

OK I don;t do that all day long.... I did it ONCE...

But I am working on it...



M Blaze said:


> Hahaha id be growin only 1 or 2 plants per 1000w


So yeah...

MBlaze is my opposite... I have 98 plants per 1200watts...

But we get very similar results on average...

I am not trying to say one way is better...

and I know they are different...

But I have never grown bushes...

Now... when I hear you say you are going to lollipop them, it makes a lot more sense to me...

But if you are only flowering the tops... I still cannot justify the veg time...

You know what I mean...?!?!

I guess MBlaze's comment to me once about lesser plant numbers is really the only thing I can see as a plus side...

Anyways.. sorry to hijack your thread.... I do that a lot...

Fucking Gypsies...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> I added the sequence of each week 4 weeks total 31 days 6 of those flower


Again I say...

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL GROW...

If they had a standing ovation smiley, I'd use it...

They all look so healthy!!!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am a BIG FAN of MBlaze.. and he knows it...
> 
> BUT... big BUT here...
> 
> ...


Ahh but if you had a seperate veg and flower room you would be harvesting every 8-9 weeks. When I say harvesting I mean like 1-2 days of chopping and trimming to end up with something like this:


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Ahh but if you had a seperate veg and flower room you would be harvesting every 8-9 weeks. When I say harvesting I mean like 1-2 days of chopping and trimming to end up with something like this:


True... and I do veg my moms perpetually.. but it's just a small T5...

To veg big girls you need big lights...

and uh dude...

Dude... I get cross-eyed just looking at that much bud...lol...

I guess I'm more like the chicken... I fill my gut one grain at a time... and I'm costantly eating...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 24, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> mmmh.. 4x 1000 watts on 6 plants.... cant wait to see your albino plants


 AH AH I dont think you know what your talking about here is a pic from MBLAZE Journal


M Blaze said:


> umm albino plants? I dont think so! 4000w on 6 plants is no big deal and he could possibly yield in excess of 7lbs from them with no bleeching issues.


 YA Mblaze dont you hate all your albinos this pic was taken from MBLAZE Journal hope you dont mind MBLAZE just wanted to make INDACAFATNHEAVY see your albinos..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> AH AH I dont think you know what your talking about here is a pic from MBLAZE Journal
> 
> YA Mblaze dont you hate all your albinos this pic was taken from MBLAZE Journal hope you dont mind MBLAZE just wanted to make INDACAFATNHEAVY see your albinos..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 25, 2009)

I will take some pics of the pre flowers there starting to bloom ...


----------



## Lennard (Jun 25, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> I started my grow before I seen yours I am building a new room tht will have 4x 1000w and 6 plants it will be called a tribute to MBLAZE should be done in 2 weeks...


 
Thats F-in awesome man. lmao im jumpin the bandwagon too next op. but what a great name for it... things are lookin good in here bro,


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 25, 2009)

Lennard said:


> Thats F-in awesome man. lmao im jumpin the bandwagon too next op. but what a great name for it... things are lookin good in here bro,


 It will be cool to see the two rooms side by side and compare weight, time and overall smoke..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 25, 2009)

I purchased a 65 gallon reservoir and a chiller this will allow me to recycle all my AC,Dehumidafier condensation and store my RO water I have my chiller set at 65f with 4 xl air stone and a large air pump does the temp sound rite?Here are some pics of the veg room with the new chiller and res also added a second 400 w MH for the moms..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

gotta love that Jack..shit looks proper..damn wuts ur equiptment total as far as now.. love that rez, im assuming they sell that at a hydro store? i c its ran to the portable a.c? hows this work or am i way off. btw ur young ones in the dixie cups and the moms look like there loving the new room


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 26, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> gotta love that Jack..shit looks proper..damn wuts ur equiptment total as far as now.. love that rez, im assuming they sell that at a hydro store? i c its ran to the portable a.c? hows this work or am i way off. btw ur young ones in the dixie cups and the moms look like there loving the new room


Thanks I have not totaled everything up yet .. The small box next to the rez is a chiller used to cool the water ..I use the same one on my salt water reef tank I also grow corals I have a 250 gallon tank with 4 X 250 w so I have to keep my temps in check the rez was $115.00 and the chiller $300.00 all from the Hydro store you can purchase them at large tropical fish stores also.. Can any one tell me if my rez temps should be betweem 65 and 68 deg F.. edit just found it between 65 and 68 ...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 26, 2009)

yup 65 F is good so by time it gets to flood or misters its right around 68-72. For soil grows doesnt mater but hydro 65 is good...a res just as good at most hydro stores are the black 55 gallon drums with snap on tops. usually run $35-65


----------



## scubadude239 (Jun 26, 2009)

You use 6,800 watts in lights now correct? Is 1,500 ppm of Co2 the maximum amount suggested? Can't imagine what that room would look like doing hydro, next round. Nice grow overall one of these days i'm gonna have a setup similar. Happy smoke.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 26, 2009)

1500 ppm of co2 is the accepted optimol range of co2. I have met one person on here and had many disputes that they like thier co2 levels over 2000 minimal and belive its fine to have levels of over 10000 ppm in thier regular house area. me I stick to the standard 1500 ppm level


----------



## scubadude239 (Jun 26, 2009)

I appreciate the info.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 27, 2009)

scubadude239 said:


> You use 6,800 watts in lights now correct? Is 1,500 ppm of Co2 the maximum amount suggested? Can't imagine what that room would look like doing hydro, next round. Nice grow overall one of these days i'm gonna have a setup similar. Happy smoke.


I truly believe there is a huge difference in over all taste and a clean burn when growing in soil... You have to weigh the over all out come. I think we put enough chemicals in our body's every day with fast food and the food we buy at the store I prefer to smoke clean smoke... DAY 9 OF FLOWER DAY 34 TOTAL PICS COMING ..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 28, 2009)

Warning when viewing these pics you may need a chain saw or a machete to work your way through the canabis joungel...   DAY 35 TOTAL DAY 10 FLOWER I have seen more growth in the last 4 days then through out the entire grow all plants are lush deep green and have had two full waterings of bloom nutriance next water will be a flush then step up the nutes to 1500ppm And of course I take every one back 35 days in the first 2 pics enjoy...


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 28, 2009)

Thats craziness... Yeah that first week of flowering they grow like crazy. Im sure you are but watch your humidity, rooms packed like can have spots that stay humid all the time.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 28, 2009)

Here are a few more pics including the bottoms you can see the lolipoping I did ...The MTF Matanuska Thunder Fuck has doubled in size in the last 7 days I have 12 of these total these are the plants to the left closes to the camera I have FIM 6 and left 6 untouched with the exception of all plants were lolipoped..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 28, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Thats craziness... Yeah that first week of flowering they grow like crazy. Im sure you are but watch your humidity, rooms packed like can have spots that stay humid all the time.


 I have 6 circulating fans plus the 750 cfm scrubber and 1 xl fan blowing under neath the plants along with 2 x 65 pint de humidafiers I have the humidity set at 50% ...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 28, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> 1500 ppm of co2 is the accepted optimol range of co2. I have met one person on here and had many disputes that they like thier co2 levels over 2000 minimal and belive its fine to have levels of over 10000 ppm in thier regular house area. me I stick to the standard 1500 ppm level


 This is some info I found on CO2 LEVELS AND WHEN THEY BECOME DANGEROUS
*Other human data:* Signs of intoxication have been produced by a 30&shy;minute exposure at 50,000 ppm [Aero 1953], and a few minutes exposure at 70,000 to 100,000 ppm produces unconsciousness [Flury and Zernik 1931]. It has been reported that submarine personnel exposed continuously at 30,000 ppm were only slightly affected, provided the oxygen content of the air was maintained at normal concentrations [Schaefer 1951]. It has been reported that 100,000 ppm is the atmospheric concentration immediately dangerous to life [AIHA 1971] and that exposure to 100,000 ppm for only a few minutes can cause loss of consciousness [Hunter 1975].


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

BRAVO!!!


----------



## Mcgician (Jun 28, 2009)

Hell of a setup. Even Amsterdam would be proud.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> BRAVO!!!


Thanks Gypsy trying to do it rite I have learned so much in 30 days one hell of a crash course...


Mcgician said:


> Hell of a setup. Even Amsterdam would be proud.


 Thanks Man it takes alot of work but it is well worth it not bad for a rookie huh... The smell in the room is amazing having 9 strains makes your smell sensory go crazy I get wiffs of ,lemon,pinesol,banana, fruity and all of those smells make me smell like a skunk when I walk out of the room ...


----------



## Lennard (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol just as I expected. Quite a jungle. Is that all the trimming you are going to do?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 29, 2009)

Lennard said:


> Lol just as I expected. Quite a jungle. Is that all the trimming you are going to do?


 No I will LOLIPOP them some more today I just did not want to over do it....being my first time  3 trash bags is a shit load of leaves..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 29, 2009)

Got a question I was told by a member on here that it was a good idea to turn off the CO 2 the last 2 weeks of flower due to the fact that the CO2 will effect the potency in the last 2 weeks of flower. Does any one have info on this thanks...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 29, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Got a question I was told by a member on here that it was a good idea to turn off the CO 2 the last 2 weeks of flower due to the fact that the CO2 will effect the potency in the last 2 weeks of flower. Does any one have info on this thanks...


hey man, gkn here...i have no idea on your CO2 question, but let me just say, nice fucking work man!! you've done something very special my brotha...i'm a long time indoor dirt grower and have never had the money to build a setup like yours, one day...and i couldn't agree more about how much better organic soil is, you just can't beat that taste....
i'll have some pics soon of my new grow, but i'm trying a soil mix for the first time, it's a bag of ocean forest, light warrior, and planting mix with a shit load of perlite mixed in, like 2 five 5 gal buckets worth...it's called the moonshine mix, the plants don't need any veg nutes and in flowering you can add whatever organic ammendments you like....so far the little plants are really loving it...well, i'm in for the ride...happy growing.


GKN


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 29, 2009)

wuts frenchy gots 2say now............







lookin damn good man..ur pulln alot down if u can hang in there for the full term... off the chain ..how u walking around to water..? jungle..sexy


----------



## Mocha Rocha (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice job Jack. I am running a very similar setup as you but instead of soil im using canna coco and am running a Co2 Generator. I know you've spent a lot of money but I can tell you it will be well worth it. Doesn't the Mini-Split AC kick ass. I just installed one this time round with a 24,000 BTU one from Soleus. I was struggling with temps last round in winter so now that it is summer it was mandatory. I have a ventilation system that runs during the plants night cycle but I might be moving soon and I'm wondering how your room is doing with no ventilation? I want to try not to cut 8" holes in my next place. Check out my grow in my signature you'll see how similar it is. Again awesome setup bro and good luck though I know you won't need it.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 30, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hey man, gkn here...i have no idea on your CO2 question, but let me just say, nice fucking work man!! you've done something very special my brotha...i'm a long time indoor dirt grower and have never had the money to build a setup like yours, one day...and i couldn't agree more about how much better organic soil is, you just can't beat that taste....
> i'll have some pics soon of my new grow, but i'm trying a soil mix for the first time, it's a bag of ocean forest, light warrior, and planting mix with a shit load of perlite mixed in, like 2 five 5 gal buckets worth...it's called the moonshine mix, the plants don't need any veg nutes and in flowering you can add whatever organic ammendments you like....so far the little plants are really loving it...well, i'm in for the ride...happy growing.
> 
> 
> GKN


 Sounds good I will look into that soil I know Roots has a shit load of perlite also..And of course im glad your here for the ride...


tilemaster said:


> wuts frenchy gots 2say now............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I push them together and tip toe down the middle The last few days have been mind blowing ....All the ladies are in full bloom and showing there flowers...


Mocha Rocha said:


> Very nice job Jack. I am running a very similar setup as you but instead of soil im using canna coco and am running a Co2 Generator. I know you've spent a lot of money but I can tell you it will be well worth it. Doesn't the Mini-Split AC kick ass. I just installed one this time round with a 24,000 BTU one from Soleus. I was struggling with temps last round in winter so now that it is summer it was mandatory. I have a ventilation system that runs during the plants night cycle but I might be moving soon and I'm wondering how your room is doing with no ventilation? I want to try not to cut 8" holes in my next place. Check out my grow in my signature you'll see how similar it is. Again awesome setup bro and good luck though I know you won't need it.


 Cool I will check out your grow thanks for the compliment...


----------



## DaGambler (Jul 1, 2009)

theres a bit o' controversy surrounding whether or not it is more or less productive to remove some of the fan leaves (thinning the plants) while they are flowering... is helpfull or not... 

but one thing that is nice to do, imo, is to strip them completely of fan leaves at about 10-14 days from harvest. This exposes more of the buds to direct sunlight (or HPS) ... and hopefully improves (the goal of all goals...) trichome production. Plus, harvesting becomes very quick and easy when only buds remain on the plant come harvest day.

Make sure to top anything that's getting too lanky or tall no later than about 14 days into the flowering cycle. After that you might be reducing weight rather than gaining it. they can be a little taller around the edges to catch all the light that would otherwise be hitting the walls. i've thought about plotting a nice topographic map of the Perfect Sea of Green with little concave impressions under each light  but havn't got around to it yet.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

This dude is a big fan of removing lots of foliage...

and his last grow he got 2 pounds per plant... 





> _ Originally Posted by *MBlaze*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaGambler (Jul 1, 2009)

i think KaliKitsune got about 4 lbs. from a single indoor plant scrogged one time... but the veg. time was just ridiculous. but i like that pic. i'da also left on the bottom 1/3 of them ... at least during active flowering.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

I think he vegged for 6 weeks... from a small clone...

Not too bad... 

He gets about the same G/W as my op on a good day...... 1.5 lb per 600w...

Same size op 2400w

And he trims the crap out of his plants...

I'm gonna try my hand at one...

Gonna try 1 plant, 600w, 1 pound...

If it works... I'll switch...

3 or 4 plants just sounds so much better than 300+...

Anyways... he trims leaves...

Sorry about the hijack..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 2, 2009)

Any one have any info on Bubble Gum I have a couple that Where started from Clone at the same time as the other ones and they seem to be way behind... Bearly showing pre flowers at day 14 all others look a couple weeks ahead..


----------



## DaGambler (Jul 3, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Any one have any info on Bubble Gum I have a couple that Where started from Clone at the same time as the other ones and they seem to be way behind... Bearly showing pre flowers at day 14 all others look a couple weeks ahead..


i don't have any strain specific information for you... but at 14 days its way too early to know how they'll produce compared to the others... they may end up being the heaviest girls. Some seem to put on flowers early... others tend to pack on the flowers later. I'm sure they'll still finish in about the same time though.
.


----------



## dieselhound (Jul 3, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Any one have any info on Bubble Gum I have a couple that Where started from Clone at the same time as the other ones and they seem to be way behind... Bearly showing pre flowers at day 14 all others look a couple weeks ahead..


I ran out b-gum before. From my experience she started off slow and finished w/ nice sized colas. Mine did go hermie on me due to high temps / humid. Yield was nice though. Approx. 4oz. per plant on ebb-n-flo tables. Good Luck.

DH


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 3, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i don't have any strain specific information for you... but at 14 days its way too early to know how they'll produce compared to the others... they may end up being the heaviest girls. Some seem to put on flowers early... others tend to pack on the flowers later. I'm sure they'll still finish in about the same time though.
> .


 Cool thanks for the info ...


dieselhound said:


> I ran out b-gum before. From my experience she started off slow and finished w/ nice sized colas. Mine did go hermie on me due to high temps / humid. Yield was nice though. Approx. 4oz. per plant on ebb-n-flo tables. Good Luck.
> 
> DH


 Thanks that helps all the other plants are relly doing good and putting on flowers.. The BUBBLE GUM seemed a little odd but like DEGAMBLER said at 14 days there is still a hole lot of time left..One of my buddies burns 15 1000 w and came by to check out my room and see if he could give me any suggestions ..When he walked in he was blown away how good all the girls looked and He said every thing looked awesome ...That was a big relief


----------



## DaGambler (Jul 3, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> ..One of my buddies burns 15 1000 w and came by to check out my room and see if he could give me any suggestions ..When he walked in he was blown away how good all the girls looked and He said every thing looked awesome ...That was a big relief


is he a medi mari grower ?
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 3, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> is he a medi mari grower ?
> .


 Yes he is he also owns a Hydro store ...


----------



## drifter1978 (Jul 4, 2009)

AAA+++ job man looking fine.busy as a mofo i bet plants look healthy as.

is there is anything you have noticed that you will change or improve on in your next run.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 5, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> AAA+++ job man looking fine.busy as a mofo i bet plants look healthy as.
> 
> is there is anything you have noticed that you will change or improve on in your next run.


 Thanks Busy is an under statement I work a 12 hr a day job the good thing is I can work out of my home most of the time and go to the office every day for a couple hours so this allows me to keep an eye on things.. As far as changing I will have to go with 10 less plants if I kept the room the same size or the second option is to widen the room 2 to 3 feet that would make life much easier I am going with widening the room I can bang it out in 3 days I will do this after this run other then that so far so good. The girls have relly started to pack on the small flowers and they all look relly relly good The MTF MATANUSKA THUNDER FUCK are 4 feet tall with 8 colas on each plant and already starting to show sugar... Pics coming in the morning...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 5, 2009)

Day 42 total day 17 of flower .... So far so good ...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 5, 2009)

the first few pics are in the veg room veg room the first pictures are of my futer moms they are starting to show sex what do you think first pic female second 2 male? I also added a few of the flower room it smells so good in there ....


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 5, 2009)

Bump for any one who hasnt seen the new update...


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 5, 2009)

i c u got that Npest strip on the wall like me... wuz jsut chattin with GrowTech and he wuz sayn that shit gives him rashes and makes for irritable breathing..i havent noticed n e ill effects..how bout U?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 5, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i c u got that Npest strip on the wall like me... wuz jsut chattin with GrowTech and he wuz sayn that shit gives him rashes and makes for irritable breathing..i havent noticed n e ill effects..how bout U?


Nothin been using it since day 1 and never had a problem..Maybe hes alergic to it ??? So what you think TM does that look like a male?


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 5, 2009)

not yet bro.. too early still...until there is a cluster of balls... i just dealt with something similiar althou ive never seeen it yet in my limited years.. all the signs of female pistals on select nodes, and male flowers othere nodes lower down. i chopped all 7 . yours are too early leave it.. until u can confirm that ball isnt a calaxy with a pistal inside..



did u c those macro pics of the 7 i cut down..? the balls start to look like 5 star shaped bannas.. the 1st pic looks female too.. the 2nd and 3rd give it awhile till 100% certain..




also shit is looking hella good.. wut a bushy ass flower room..wuts it smell like now..still nothing with all that air movement..or do u get a nice wiff opon walking IN


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 5, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> not yet bro.. too early still...until there is a cluster of balls... i just dealt with something similiar althou ive never seeen it yet in my limited years.. all the signs of female pistals on select nodes, and male flowers othere nodes lower down. i chopped all 7 . yours are too early leave it.. until u can confirm that ball isnt a calaxy with a pistal inside..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya I seen your pics that shit was crazy ...The Jack The Ripper smells like lemon and pinesol..The Mater Kush X BUBA Kush smells like skunk..And the Strawberry caugh x Deep chunck smells super fruity...You have to smell the flowers to get a good since of smell..


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 5, 2009)

sounds so good..i love nice cold regulated flower rooms..i go in mine in the morning and its nice and cool in there now.. with a dankey scent...bet urs is the same..


----------



## Lennard (Jul 5, 2009)

I say wait on 2, 3. Like TM said, early. Looks delicious in there.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> sounds so good..i love nice cold regulated flower rooms..i go in mine in the morning and its nice and cool in there now.. with a dankey scent...bet urs is the same..


 Ya me to when I first go in at 700am the temp is 70 deg and when its 98 deg out side the room is 78 deg all day long...  say wait on 2, 3. Like TM said, early. Looks delicious in there.[/quote]
Cool thanks for the advice ...Yep its starting to come together there in full flower mode...started adding BIG BUD and FAT BLOOM to the nutes...


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow that room is so full its lookin like a jungle in there. Must be hard to get in amongst them.


----------



## Lennard (Jul 6, 2009)

It looks like you are going to have a lot of trimming to do when these get done lol


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 6, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Wow that room is so full its lookin like a jungle in there. Must be hard to get in amongst them.


 YA its crazy MBLAZE I would not do the same amount with this size room I am currently building two others and have decided to widen this one 3 feet after this run this will allow me to still run 60 .It will take me 3 days total to widen the room ...


Lennard said:


> It looks like you are going to have a lot of trimming to do when these get done lol


 Yep its going to be quite the undertaking and quite the smoke fest...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 6, 2009)

So I was currently running two 65 pint dehumidafiers and was having to dump them out every 4 hrs and at night they could not keep running beacuse of the fact I was unable to drain the catch buckets..So I got fed up and went to the hydro store and purchased an industrial dehumidafier the new de humidafier has a pump that pumps the water out I ran the line up and over to my resevoir to collect the water to use this water is perfecet water like ro water..I now can be assured that my humidatie is 45 % ,100% of the time during flowering ..This allows for a perfect room and MJ loves a perfecet room...Pics coming of the new toy...   here is alink to the de humidafier http://www.greencoasthydroponics.com/detail.asp?product_id=EC-THDA-1200


----------



## Lennard (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG 1300$ wow man nice unit. congrats. that outta def. do the trick.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 7, 2009)

Lennard said:


> OMG 1300$ wow man nice unit. congrats. that outta def. do the trick.


 Ive had the new dehumidafier running 24 hrs and my humidity stays at an even 45 % the entire time now..The best part is no more emtying the buckets 4 times a day..


----------



## Lennard (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol emptying the buckets.. what a shitty deal that was. Oh well bro you got a way better tool now.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 8, 2009)

Lennard said:


> Lol emptying the buckets.. what a shitty deal that was. Oh well bro you got a way better tool now.


The new dehumidafier creates some heat gonna run some duct today to get rid of it... This is the start of week 3 of flower and the girls are gettin so frosty the Purple Kush and the Strawberry Caugh X Deerp Chunk smell so good and the tops and leaves are already covered with sugar... Hell YA!!!!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice that sounds bomb..sealed room with ductless a/c and a commercial dehudifier..light controllers and plenty of light+co2..man ur gonna get that wieght...


----------



## StoneInLove (Jul 8, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> the first few pics are in the veg room veg room the first pictures are of my futer moms they are starting to show sex what do you think first pic female second 2 male? I also added a few of the flower room it smells so good in there ....


My money is on a female for pic 2(although i've had males that looked deceptively female). Let us know.
S.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Nice that sounds bomb..sealed room with ductless a/c and a commercial dehudifier..light controllers and plenty of light+co2..man ur gonna get that wieght...


Week 3 and I am tying up the colas they are starting to fall over from the weight these girls are gaining.. started stepping up the BUD CANDY giving them there Carbs and Molasis I could not be happier with where there at..


StoneInLove said:


> My money is on a female for pic 2(although i've had males that looked deceptively female). Let us know.
> S.


Thanks for checking them out I will keep every one updated on the girls.... or boys..


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Week 3 and I am tying up the colas they are starting to fall over from the weight these girls are gaining.. started stepping up the BUD CANDY giving them there Carbs and Molasis I could not be happier with where there at..
> 
> Thanks for checking them out I will keep every one updated on the girls.... or boys..


 thats a sweet sea of green if ever there was one,lolns job on those girls,mine are gettin near finishing, incredible dankass smellin house.great job .rep yu up for experience and settup.raider.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 8, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thats a sweet sea of green if ever there was one,lolns job on those girls,mine are gettin near finishing, incredible dankass smellin house.great job .rep yu up for experience and settup.raider.


 Thanks raiderman I was just reading your journal for the second time I relly enjoyed your grow,your girls look awesome...


----------



## SocalsFinestMMJ (Jul 10, 2009)

awesome pullin up a chair simply awesome


----------



## raiderman (Jul 10, 2009)

they love thier carb ,huh. i'm using 7 tsp per gallon with jus quarter strength ching chang and this 105 F heat pounding this wes texas farming community blowing out side ways with 92F in one growroom and 85 F in tis room made them super gro. i never thot heat would make them act so full in the las 2 days,,but its a fact that yu can gro anything here. ,lol.good job on those fat chicks bro,,Raiderman.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 10, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thats a sweet sea of green if ever there was one,lolns job on those girls,mine are gettin near finishing, incredible dankass smellin house.great job .rep yu up for experience and settup.raider.


Thanks RAIDER MAN


SocalsFinestMMJ said:


> awesome pullin up a chair simply awesome


Thanks for coming along for the ride.. 


raiderman said:


> they love thier carb ,huh. i'm using 7 tsp per gallon with jus quarter strength ching chang and this 105 F heat pounding this wes texas farming community blowing out side ways with 92F in one growroom and 85 F in tis room made them super gro. i never thot heat would make them act so full in the las 2 days,,but its a fact that yu can gro anything here. ,lol.good job on those fat chicks bro,,Raiderman.


NICE!!!These bitches can drink the Strawberry Caugh x Deep Chunck is completly covered in sugar to the tips of the leaves... I have never seen a more stickier bomb ass candy smelling strain.. ..The 2 FIM' have 4 big ass colas each and the one I left un FIM have 1 big ass COLA and 6 little ones.The MTF Matanuska Thunder FUCK will have buds bigger than my arm minus 1 foot for the pot and there at least 5 ft tall!! The Purple KUSH are covered in sugar also with 2 of the plants 5 feet tall and 3 feet wide one has 8 colas I had to tie them up. there already to heavy to support there own weight!!Pics coming Sunday that will be day 24 of flower only..Holy shit whats coming next buds the size of my leg...LOL  Gettin on a plane going to Vegas for the weekend be back Sunday morning My girls are in good hands..


----------



## raiderman (Jul 10, 2009)

yu got yu a real jewel wen harvest comes,lol.i'm watchin.raider.


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 10, 2009)

Hell ya this is when its starts to get exciting. Bet on the ride home from LV youll be starving to see your budding girls


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 12, 2009)

DAY 49 TOTAL DAY 24 OF 12/12 Here you go.... first set of pics where taken just as the lights went out tonight..


----------



## raiderman (Jul 12, 2009)

now thats a shit load of weed,lol.ns job,wont be much longer now.raider.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 12, 2009)

DAY 24 FLOWER Here are some close ups with the lights on...


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 12, 2009)

ya bro...i wanna be ur pocket book in 35 days..


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jul 13, 2009)

why Jack, what big buds you have!
those are some nice plants man.
good shit

keep growin


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 13, 2009)

raiderman said:


> now thats a shit load of weed,lol.ns job,wont be much longer now.raider.


 IM counting down the days ....


tilemaster said:


> ya bro...i wanna be ur pocket book in 35 days..


 Fuck the pocket book im getting every one hi as fuck!!!  


i grow everglades bud said:


> why Jack, what big buds you have!
> those are some nice plants man.
> good shit
> 
> keep growin


 Thanks cant wait until they relly start to get fat...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 13, 2009)

yea ,i started flowering at 4 inches and really started climbing at 3 weex flower,and got many 3 footers + also.yur stuff keepin that good green color .raider.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 13, 2009)

raiderman said:


> yea ,i started flowering at 4 inches and really started climbing at 3 weex flower,and got many 3 footers + also.yur stuff keepin that good green color .raider.


 Thanks RAIDERMAN I am following along and enjoying your journal....


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 13, 2009)

those are some very impressive girls.
nice work.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 13, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> those are some very impressive girls.
> nice work.


 Thanks bossman its gonna e some killer smoke!!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 14, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Thanks bossman its gonna e some killer smoke!!


looks like the biggest and most successful gro i seen so far on RIU. you may want to use some bamboo stakes to hold them up ,things are fixin to get real nasty in there, still lookin good bro.


----------



## tokin2008 (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice grow man! Just got done reading all 28 pages! I also am building 4x1000 flower room. I Have four 6 foot light tracks and air cooled hoods. My room is about 18x10. Any suggestions on how many to put under each light? Will be using soil..and I have dutch passion blueberry and white widow and also Durban poison. I may start a journal as well....awesome room keep up good work!


----------



## slipperyP (Jul 14, 2009)

raiderman said:


> looks like the biggest and most successful gro i seen so far on RIU. you may want to use some bamboo stakes to hold them up ,things are fixin to get real nasty in there, still lookin good bro.



I think your right raider.....That is fucking amazing....what is the foot print of the room, I must have been high? Very inspiring +rep if I could.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 14, 2009)

raiderman said:


> looks like the biggest and most successful gro i seen so far on RIU. you may want to use some bamboo stakes to hold them up ,things are fixin to get real nasty in there, still lookin good bro.


Thanks Raider I have 65 of the green plastic ones... There being put on today shits getting heavy and sticky ....Thanks again raiderman that means alot to me all my hard work is paying off..


tokin2008 said:


> Very nice grow man! Just got done reading all 28 pages! I also am building 4x1000 flower room. I Have four 6 foot light tracks and air cooled hoods. My room is about 18x10. Any suggestions on how many to put under each light? Will be using soil..and I have dutch passion blueberry and white widow and also Durban poison. I may start a journal as well....awesome room keep up good work!


I assume 10 feet wide by 18 long it depends on how long you veg I think 12 under each light is a good # I am only 9' wide and would only go 10 under each lamp....if I stuck with the same width next round ...


slipperyP said:


> I think your right raider.....That is fucking amazing....what is the foot print of the room, I must have been high? Very inspiring +rep if I could.


Man Thanks that gets me motivated I think for my first time I came out swinging like a mofo...


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 14, 2009)

man i got 4 spread out under each 1000watter..im wondering wut ill be at for yield too. im hoping for 4+ from each plant. that would give me approx an bow off of each 1000watter, and maybe half that under the 600 thats between the 2. that would be fair @.5grams per watt approx. id be real stoked with that. and it gives mad room on the gpw for improve...TM


----------



## Apollonia (Jul 14, 2009)

Just subscribed to this thread - I'm setting up something very near to what you are doing. I'm very interested in ways to seal a room, CO2 seems the obvious choice if you want to get the best out of your plants. This is the first time I've seen one of those a/c units and it's really opened up new possibilities for me, it's a very powerful tool. Just a question: Where do you vent the exhaust from the a/c unit? Outside the flower room into the surrounding room/attic? Or into the outdoors out of the house? I ask b/c well, you know, heat signature/security and all that - plus I'm trying to figure the logistics of closed room cooling, precisely, where's the best place, most secure, most efficient to put the heat the various cooling units generate & the heat they're removing.

How's your scent control? That is one powerful unit you got there. Any scent escape at all? How's the smell in the flower room itself? I'm thinking of using a can100 w/a 600 cfm fan ducted outside the flower room which will also push the air through a cooling unit and back into the room again in a short little duct loop. I got an 8' X 8' X 8' space. (I just have to admire your construction of that room - it's very slick & clean, I like that) Scent is a real issue for me.

Such a beautiful crop you got there (I am very interested in how you're going to manage those trees as I've only seen SOG style grows). I too am a fellow traveler: I'm looking for medical patients so they can cut their med intake (eliminate it in some cases) and/or get some peace/rest without fear they're getting some nasty adulterated junk from some shady guy who's only in it for the $ and doesn't care what he puts out. I'm all about providing good, healthy medical quality, well, medicine. I also have a selfish interest - growing plants is a beautiful, highly enjoyable art & science that I very much enjoy and when you add to that the ability of helping other people - it is a wonderful feeling - I'd be pleased to break even, but anyone who needs but can't afford will receive. Like you, I don't need the $, I'm thinking of just allowing donations, pay what they want to/can - a lot of people won't take a straight up gift I find. It's amazing finding guys like you, and Stinkbud and so many kind others who are on this mission - it's been a real affirmation of the selflessness mankind is capable of and I'm very happy & grateful that you're logging your experience so we can learn from you - like I said to Stinkbud, by doing that you are planting so many seeds - others, many that you'll never even know about, who learned from you and took up your mission - you're doing more than you think. Thank you.


----------



## B Irie (Jul 15, 2009)

It has blown my mind what CO2 has done I have grown before with out CO2 and with only 2 600 w. Now with 4 x 1000w and CO2 and Advance A & B holy shit they change every few hours they are taking off like no other cant wait.. Yesterday was a good day there is a lady that sits out side the Home Depot by my house she has a brain tumer and is confined to a wheel chair I asked her if she was a prop 215 patient and she said no but she hated taking oxycotin and morphine I asked her if she wanted to try some all natural medicine and she said she was willing to try any thing to stop the pain ..Fast forward to today I stoped by to see if she was ok and she told me that she was abel to eat yesterday and had not slept that well in 10 years she thank me and I set up an appt to take her to get her prop 215 card It is amazing to me what medical marijuana can do for some one . When my dad was dying of cancer last year I seen what it did for him my dad never did a drug in his life when he finally had the chance to get a perscreption for medical marijuana I truly belive it made him happier less pain and he would ask for the funniest things to eat like a hot fudge sunday with bananas at 200am.This helped me have peace when he died knowing at times he had less pain and could enjoy food..It makes me want to share this beautiful crop with people who have not yet discovered this wonderful medicine..

I just read all 28 pages of this rad journal and this stayed in my mind the whole while. I applaud you for your work and your good vibes! 
Cheers man, I'm impressed! 
B


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> man i got 4 spread out under each 1000watter..im wondering wut ill be at for yield too. im hoping for 4+ from each plant. that would give me approx an bow off of each 1000watter, and maybe half that under the 600 thats between the 2. that would be fair @.5grams per watt approx. id be real stoked with that. and it gives mad room on the gpw for improve...TM


Im shooting for 2 bows off each 1000w mite be shooting high for my first time but I am on a mission and that usally results in big things... 


Apollonia said:


> Just subscribed to this thread - I'm setting up something very near to what you are doing. I'm very interested in ways to seal a room, CO2 seems the obvious choice if you want to get the best out of your plants. This is the first time I've seen one of those a/c units and it's really opened up new possibilities for me, it's a very powerful tool. Just a question: Where do you vent the exhaust from the a/c unit? Outside the flower room into the surrounding room/attic? Or into the outdoors out of the house? I ask b/c well, you know, heat signature/security and all that - plus I'm trying to figure the logistics of closed room cooling, precisely, where's the best place, most secure, most efficient to put the heat the various cooling units generate & the heat they're removing.
> 
> How's your scent control? That is one powerful unit you got there. Any scent escape at all? How's the smell in the flower room itself? I'm thinking of using a can100 w/a 600 cfm fan ducted outside the flower room which will also push the air through a cooling unit and back into the room again in a short little duct loop. I got an 8' X 8' X 8' space. (I just have to admire your construction of that room - it's very slick & clean, I like that) Scent is a real issue for me.
> 
> Such a beautiful crop you got there (I am very interested in how you're going to manage those trees as I've only seen SOG style grows). I too am a fellow traveler: I'm looking for medical patients so they can cut their med intake (eliminate it in some cases) and/or get some peace/rest without fear they're getting some nasty adulterated junk from some shady guy who's only in it for the $ and doesn't care what he puts out. I'm all about providing good, healthy medical quality, well, medicine. I also have a selfish interest - growing plants is a beautiful, highly enjoyable art & science that I very much enjoy and when you add to that the ability of helping other people - it is a wonderful feeling - I'd be pleased to break even, but anyone who needs but can't afford will receive. Like you, I don't need the $, I'm thinking of just allowing donations, pay what they want to/can - a lot of people won't take a straight up gift I find. It's amazing finding guys like you, and Stinkbud and so many kind others who are on this mission - it's been a real affirmation of the selflessness mankind is capable of and I'm very happy & grateful that you're logging your experience so we can learn from you - like I said to Stinkbud, by doing that you are planting so many seeds - others, many that you'll never even know about, who learned from you and took up your mission - you're doing more than you think. Thank you.


Thanks for the encouragement..All of your questions have been answered in my journal I run a can 150 with a 700 cfm fan I have no issue with smell out side the room..The AC unit is a 2 part the condensor and compressor sit out side. off of that runs 2 copper lines to the ac unit this sits in side the flower room it produces no heat inside,I have no in or out vents. The way I coll my lights is I pull air from a small attic above this air is recirculated over and over I am using 1 700 cfm fan for every 3 lights.My temp never exceeds 79 deg when its 100 +outside..If you go to urbangrower.com every room they show is idenitical to the way I have mine setup..I also make my own water I use all of the water from my ac unit and my dehumidafier this is drained into a resevoir when it feels up I know its time to water it works great and it is perfecet water with 0 ppm...Hope this helps..


B Irie said:


> It has blown my mind what CO2 has done I have grown before with out CO2 and with only 2 600 w. Now with 4 x 1000w and CO2 and Advance A & B holy shit they change every few hours they are taking off like no other cant wait.. Yesterday was a good day there is a lady that sits out side the Home Depot by my house she has a brain tumer and is confined to a wheel chair I asked her if she was a prop 215 patient and she said no but she hated taking oxycotin and morphine I asked her if she wanted to try some all natural medicine and she said she was willing to try any thing to stop the pain ..Fast forward to today I stoped by to see if she was ok and she told me that she was abel to eat yesterday and had not slept that well in 10 years she thank me and I set up an appt to take her to get her prop 215 card It is amazing to me what medical marijuana can do for some one . When my dad was dying of cancer last year I seen what it did for him my dad never did a drug in his life when he finally had the chance to get a perscreption for medical marijuana I truly belive it made him happier less pain and he would ask for the funniest things to eat like a hot fudge sunday with bananas at 200am.This helped me have peace when he died knowing at times he had less pain and could enjoy food..It makes me want to share this beautiful crop with people who have not yet discovered this wonderful medicine..
> 
> I just read all 28 pages of this rad journal and this stayed in my mind the whole while. I applaud you for your work and your good vibes!
> Cheers man, I'm impressed!
> B


Thank you for reading my journal things are starting to get reel good. I started tying up the big buds I will have at least 20 colas that will be traller than my arm...


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 15, 2009)

What are you going to do with all that used soil.
I guess you could have green as lawn lol


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 15, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> What are you going to do with all that used soil.
> I guess you could have green as lawn lol


 I have a huge back yard...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> What are you going to do with all that used soil.
> I guess you could have green as lawn lol


 fill up someones dumpster across town,lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> I have a huge back yard...


Would be nice to get a super compost pile with lots of worms...

re-up that soil and use it again....


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 15, 2009)

I hate throwing away my fox farm soil all the time.......just seems like a waste not to use it for a garden or something. But security comes first


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> I hate throwing away my fox farm soil all the time.......just seems like a waste not to use it for a garden or something. But security comes first


my las i filledup a few holes in my backyard and started gowing grass in it qickly.good for flower beds also.jus chopped up and raked up the roots.i reuse sometimes..but after multiple grows its gotta go some where else,lol.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Would be nice to get a super compost pile with lots of worms...
> 
> re-up that soil and use it again....





raiderman said:


> fill up someones dumpster across town,lol.





natrone23 said:


> I hate throwing away my fox farm soil all the time.......just seems like a waste not to use it for a garden or something. But security comes first


 Thanks for looking out guys I have it covered ....No worries


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll look for the house with all the perlite in the yard


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 15, 2009)

nah with the settings youve created for your girls , ie how u hung almost 1.2 million lumens(i think my math is right) in a precise area with co2 i think youll get to your goals or close too.



JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Im shooting for 2 bows off each 1000w mite be shooting high for my first time but I am on a mission and that usally results in big things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cronusoner (Jul 15, 2009)

awesome grow!!


----------



## laserbrn (Jul 15, 2009)

It's certainly the best first time grow that I've ever seen. It's a good thing you didn't completely fall on your face, any mistake would've been an expensive one. Definitely points for going out swinging.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 16, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> it's certainly the best first time grow that i've ever seen. It's a good thing you didn't completely fall on your face, any mistake would've been an expensive one. Definitely points for going out swinging.


i second that.
Well put. That is awesome. And then rub it in that its your first grow.lol
great job.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> It's certainly the best first time grow that I've ever seen. It's a good thing you didn't completely fall on your face, any mistake would've been an expensive one. Definitely points for going out swinging.


But the difference is, he did his homework before he got started as yu can see.Because yur ever learning always till yu die.


----------



## laserbrn (Jul 16, 2009)

raiderman said:


> But the difference is, he did his homework before he got started as yu can see.Because yur ever learning always till yu die.


Oh definitely and he understood that you gotta spend the money to make it work. Even the best laid plans need adjustment throughout to get optimal results and he was willing to make the necessary changes/upgrades and enhancements to keep the environment working properly. Never had to argue with him about what to do to make it work. I spend all day on here with people trying to make it work the cheapest way possible. It's fucking deplorable when someone tries to save $200 and in the end it's really cost them 3-5 oz's or MORE (on average).

So many people step over dollars trying to save pennies and it's just asinine.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 16, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> It's certainly the best first time grow that I've ever seen. It's a good thing you didn't completely fall on your face, any mistake would've been an expensive one. Definitely points for going out swinging.


I went in this with two goals... learning how to grow killer Herb for the Medical community and doing what ever it took along the way...


bossman88188 said:


> i second that.
> Well put. That is awesome. And then rub it in that its your first grow.lol
> great job.


Thanks it really is alot of fun to be abel to grow something that helps people every day..I broke my neck 5 years ago and was badly addicted to Oxycotin I was taking 20 x 80 mg a day thats an expensive habbit... I now only smoke and this helps the pain that I have to live with.. And still allows me to race at professional level There is nothing better for my pain than some fire and the vaporizor.....


raiderman said:


> But the difference is, he did his homework before he got started as yu can see.Because yur ever learning always till yu die.


I love to learn everything I can and when I start a new hobby or a new passion in life it becomes my obsession and I enjoy every minute learning and helping others along the way thats just how i am...


laserbrn said:


> Oh definitely and he understood that you gotta spend the money to make it work. Even the best laid plans need adjustment throughout to get optimal results and he was willing to make the necessary changes/upgrades and enhancements to keep the environment working properly. Never had to argue with him about what to do to make it work. I spend all day on here with people trying to make it work the cheapest way possible. It's fucking deplorable when someone tries to save $200 and in the end it's really cost them 3-5 oz's or MORE (on average).
> 
> So many people step over dollars trying to save pennies and it's just asinine.


You could not have said it better I live by the rule if some one tells you ,your doing something wrong take a minute to take a step back and look at what you are doing... Wether they are wrong or rite look at what you are doing... And if more then one person tells you your doing something wrong take an hour and figure out whats really going on read ask questions etc...Thanks to every one who has helped me and gave me some great advice and thanks following along shit is getting really good now.... I have started to drop my night temps and the BUBBA KUSH X MASTER KUSH colors have started to change they are turning 3 different shades of purple and lime green I will take some pics just as the lights go out AMAZING SHIT.....


----------



## dieselhound (Jul 17, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> Oh definitely and he understood that you gotta spend the money to make it work. Even the best laid plans need adjustment throughout to get optimal results and he was willing to make the necessary changes/upgrades and enhancements to keep the environment working properly. Never had to argue with him about what to do to make it work. I spend all day on here with people trying to make it work the cheapest way possible. It's fucking deplorable when someone tries to save $200 and in the end it's really cost them 3-5 oz's or MORE (on average).
> 
> 
> 
> So many people step over dollars trying to save pennies and it's just asinine.


 
You wrapped that up nicely and put a bow on it. Well said my friend.

DH


----------



## dieselhound (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh by the way, Nice op rookie.

DH


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is some pictyres I took this morning of the BUBA KUSH X MASTER KUSH ...Dont you just want to stair at them all day....


----------



## laserbrn (Jul 17, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Here is some pictyres I took this morning of the BUBA KUSH X MASTER KUSH ...Dont you just want to stair at them all day....


It could just be strain, but THAT purple looks more like Phosphorous deficiency than natural purpling of the plant. I'd keep an eye on it.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 17, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> It could just be strain, but THAT purple looks more like Phosphorous deficiency than natural purpling of the plant. I'd keep an eye on it.


All of the MASTER KUSH X BUBA KUSH that I have ever seen have done this they start turning purple after the 4th week ..The co op that I get the clones from tells you they will do this.. And it helps to drop night temps...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is what I found I dont think I have any of this ...*Phosphorus* is a component of certain enzymes and proteins, adenosine triphosphate (ATP), ribonucleic acids (RNA), deoxyribonucleic acids (DNA) and phytin. ATP is involved in various energy transfer reactions, and RNA and DNA are components of genetic information.
Phosphorus (P) deficiency
Figure 11 is severe phosphorus (P) deficiency during flowering. Fan leaves are dark green or red/purple, and may turn yellow. Leaves may curl under, go brown and die. Small-formed buds are another main symptom.
Phosphorus deficiencies exhibit slow growing, weak and stunted plants with dark green or purple pigmentation in older leaves and stems.
Some deficiency during flowering is normal, but too much shouldn't be tolerated. Red petioles and stems are a normal, genetic characteristic for many varieties, plus it can also be a co-symptom of N, K, and Mg-deficiencies, so red stems are not a foolproof sign of P-deficiency. Too much P can lead to iron deficiency.
_Purpling:_ accumulation of anthocyanin pigments; causes an overall dark green color with a purple, red, or blue tint, and is the common sign of phosphate deficiency. Some plant species and varieties respond to phosphate deficiency by yellowing instead of purpling. Purpling is natural to some healthy ornamentals.


----------



## laserbrn (Jul 17, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> All of the MASTER KUSH X BUBA KUSH that I have ever seen have done this they start turning purple after the 4th week ..The co op that I get the clones from tells you they will do this.. And it helps to drop night temps...


I've never grown Master Kush x Bubba Kush, but I have grown Bubba Kush and I've grown Master Kush and they certainly did not turn purple @ 4 weeks. Not ever. I've got a friend that has 30 Bubba's going right now and no purple anywhere. That's just a lot of purpling for 4 weeks. If it was 7 weeks it would be one thing, but those leaves should still be green @ 4 weeks.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 17, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> All of the MASTER KUSH X BUBA KUSH that I have ever seen have done this they start turning purple after the 4th week ..The co op that I get the clones from tells you they will do this.. And it helps to drop night temps...


looks great bro,i'm doing a full grow of kush also in the garage af three kushes wen these blueberry finish..love that couchlok weed.raider.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 17, 2009)

raiderman said:


> looks great bro,i'm doing a full grow of kush also in the garage af three kushes wen these blueberry finish..love that couchlok weed.raider.


 Thanks raiderman so what do you think laserbrn seems to think I an issue *Phosphorus I grew 3 of the same strain out doors last year and they turned purple just like these ones if I really do have a phosphorus problem what is the cure?*


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey bro.. i lost the subscription to your journal somehow.. i missed a lot!! damn your girls are looking good... finger lickin good 

so as far as the purplin goes, i really think its natural... you can tell if its not by 2 things.. 1, are your buds slowing in growth?? if they are then it could be a def.. or the other way is to give them a little extra shot of bloom nutes and see if the purp tones down a little.. but i really really doubt you have a def... it looks like an heavy purple strain would look at about 1/2 way point of the grow... give or take... 

the other thing you may want to check is your soil PH.. if the soil has a ph of 7 or better then phosphorous becomes unable to be absorbed right.. if its to low then the the soil can become chemically bound to the phosphates.. either way would show a deficiency.. so if you eliminate the 3 things that would show a def, then you will know its just natural... and really non of the ways are in any way hard... but i will say it again.. it looks fine and normal to me...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 17, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> hey bro.. i lost the subscription to your journal somehow.. i missed a lot!! damn your girls are looking good... finger lickin good
> 
> so as far as the purplin goes, i really think its natural... you can tell if its not by 2 things.. 1, are your buds slowing in growth?? if they are then it could be a def.. or the other way is to give them a little extra shot of bloom nutes and see if the purp tones down a little.. but i really really doubt you have a def... it looks like an heavy purple strain would look at about 1/2 way point of the grow... give or take...
> 
> the other thing you may want to check is your soil PH.. if the soil has a ph of 7 or better then phosphorous becomes unable to be absorbed right.. if its to low then the the soil can become chemically bound to the phosphates.. either way would show a deficiency.. so if you eliminate the 3 things that would show a def, then you will know its just natural... and really non of the ways are in any way hard... but i will say it again.. it looks fine and normal to me...


Thanks brother ...I blame you and Tilemaster for my grow journal and my addiction to ROLLIT UP...LOL Run off PH is 6.3 and the buds are not slowing at all also evry third watering I flush with RO water only PH of course so my scheulde is nutes nutes flush RO only .. I really stay on top of my PH never water with out checking several times...


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 17, 2009)

ya i think just wat ss said.. take daily notes of bud growth small details, so u can remember the following day, and if there still growing , id say ur good.. especially after the clinic where u got ur bubba mentioned this would happen 4weeks in. thats a big indicator that they had people calling up 4weeks in wondering the same thing.. u got ur ro in check and ph, and ur giving them some super nutes im sure.. id say just sit back and relax. laserburn probably just tryn to keep u on ur toes Jack..


----------



## laserbrn (Jul 17, 2009)

Wait now...I didn't say it WAS a phosphorous deficiency. I said watch out for being a phosphorous deficiency. There's a major difference, I never suggested DOING anything. I'm glad that SS chimed in as those are good things to check. It was just a heads up, and certainly didn't want you to think that I thought it was much to be terribly alarmed about.

I agree with checking the PH and giving some extra nutes. I also suggest since you have so many plants, only giving the extra nutes to one or two and seeing how they react. Do they become the leaders of the pack, etc? That way on your next grow you will know that that strain turns purple with your nutrient schedule because it's low in Phosphorous. 

I'm never a fan of doing something drastic or unnecessarily doing it across the board. The best thing you can do is see how a small group of plants reacts to different changes and make very good notes. Then on your next grow you can be confident that you are doing what worked best.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya i think just wat ss said.. take daily notes of bud growth small details, so u can remember the following day, and if there still growing , id say ur good.. especially after the clinic where u got ur bubba mentioned this would happen 4weeks in. thats a big indicator that they had people calling up 4weeks in wondering the same thing.. u got ur ro in check and ph, and ur giving them some super nutes im sure.. id say just sit back and relax. laserburn probably just tryn to keep u on ur toes Jack..


 Thanks TM...


laserbrn said:


> Wait now...I didn't say it WAS a phosphorous deficiency. I said watch out for being a phosphorous deficiency. There's a major difference, I never suggested DOING anything. I'm glad that SS chimed in as those are good things to check. It was just a heads up, and certainly didn't want you to think that I thought it was much to be terribly alarmed about.
> 
> I agree with checking the PH and giving some extra nutes. I also suggest since you have so many plants, only giving the extra nutes to one or two and seeing how they react. Do they become the leaders of the pack, etc? That way on your next grow you will know that that strain turns purple with your nutrient schedule because it's low in Phosphorous.
> 
> I'm never a fan of doing something drastic or unnecessarily doing it across the board. The best thing you can do is see how a small group of plants reacts to different changes and make very good notes. Then on your next grow you can be confident that you are doing what worked best.


 I am currently at 1500ppm my scheulde calls for 1600ppm the next watering...


----------



## laserbrn (Jul 17, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Thanks TM...
> 
> I am currently at 1500ppm my scheulde calls for 1600ppm the next watering...


Then check the PH of your runoff and see what's cracking. If it's all good then don't worry about it.


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 18, 2009)

also stay on it during the next few weeks and check ur leafs undersides..look for anything suspiciously pesky. i just found another mite attack in my room. stay on it ..prevention is key.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 18, 2009)

i agree with LB.. if you plan on checking whether your plants could stand more nutes you should try it on just a couple.. it might be worth it just to check... even if it doesnt change the coloring at all and just pumps the buds up more, at least you would know... but with a PPM that high you are probably in perfect range with the amount they can handle... everything else sounds all right tho for sure.... sounds like you have really got your schedule down pat!! very nice...

glad to hear me and tm helped feed a new addiction.. LOL it is addicting getting on here everyday.. i hate when i get busy at night and dont get a chance to get on.. yea.. i dont have much of a life...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 24, 2009)

Day 36 of flower ....


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 24, 2009)

Day 36 flower macro shots....aka bud porn...


----------



## 420caregiver (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow those are a beautifuleeee delicious! I love your grow! Props on that here are some reps!


P.S
Have you ever had a Spider mite problem? if so how do you treat it? thanks in advance!


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jul 24, 2009)

Them bitches are lookin sexy bro


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 24, 2009)

i just creamed my pants


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice bro.. shits looking mighty tasty.. can smell it from here


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow bro.very nice.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

bravo. bellisima! tres bon! fukin A!! Walk on!~


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 25, 2009)

420caregiver said:


> Wow those are a beautifuleeee delicious! I love your grow! Props on that here are some reps!
> Thanks for the Rep brother...
> 
> P.S
> Have you ever had a Spider mite problem? if so how do you treat it? thanks in advance!


Neem oil as a prevenative..I also use safe soap..


Smokiethebear said:


> Them bitches are lookin sexy bro


Thanks trying to fatin these bitches up..


hippiepudz024 said:


> i just creamed my pants


Glad I could make your night..


simpsonsampson420 said:


> very nice bro.. shits looking mighty tasty.. can smell it from here


4 more weeks I can almost see the finish line giving them 1600ppm..Thanks brother


bossman88188 said:


> Wow bro.very nice.


Thanks BOSSMAN...


tahoe58 said:


> bravo. bellisima! tres bon! fukin A!! Walk on!~


Thanks!!!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jul 25, 2009)

wow there comin along great and one of those buds were fat as hell for a month into flowerin!
great job check back in a week or so

 spread the seed 
operation overgrow


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Thanks raiderman so what do you think laserbrn seems to think I an issue *Phosphorus I grew 3 of the same strain out doors last year and they turned purple just like these ones if I really do have a phosphorus problem what is the cure?*


sorry i been real busy bro, didnt see yur post.jus using least amnts every other watering flushing in between, but i'm sure yu have it set now.i always heard cooler temps hep make purp ,maybe,.yur stuff lookin real pro. should stop climbing pretty qick.looks ns and frosty and smelly i'm sure.keep up the good work,yur reward is not much farther.


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 26, 2009)

420caregiver said:


> Wow those are a beautifuleeee delicious! I love your grow! Props on that here are some reps!
> 
> 
> P.S
> Have you ever had a Spider mite problem? if so how do you treat it? thanks in advance!


420..id seen a pic way back from ur mites problem..they were really bad bro, covered in webbing..not sure wut thread it was, but ya u let things get way outof control..u must use those products as a preventitive not jsut for treatment of a huge infection. goal is to stop them be4 they even start there bullshit. u had webbing sooo thick bro.. if it ever gets like that again, and ur not too deep into flower seriously remove those infected plants 1 by 1 to the shower/tub, and wash them down . problem i think with alot of knock down sprays, u may successfully smoother some eggs but some mites and eggs jump or knock loose of the leaf, and land on ur op floor. only to hatch out, or crawl to another container. use a dead space somewhere else to spray infected plants, and put newpaper underneath the containers so u can throw out the knocked loose mites and eggs with the paper. just some advice from a guy who saw ur pics. but yeah neem oil, or a knockdown of neem or conola oil/pyrithim . maybe a fogger of pyrithium like Dr. Doom ,(use that shit cautiously), also maybe be all round cleaner about ur practices, as MG says dont play with ur damn dog so much be4 entering op. 






Jack.. man things looks swollen in ur room. ocean of green.. Doube OO "G". 

keep up the good work, ur over the hill with these 1's and from here it only gets better. they should hit that 42 day hercules swooll up too


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 26, 2009)

theres this shit you can buy called tanglefoot.. its a super sticky paste you place around the rim of the pot and base of the plant... no pest can get by it if they walk over it... once you get your problem under control if you take some of this and smear around the rim of your pot and base of your stem it will help to keep the little bastards that fell on the floor off your shit... heres a link http://www.tanglefoot.com/products/index.htm


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2009)

go by a janitorial supply or chemical place and get some pyrethrium .a few mist of that ina room kill all the insects, i get white flies ,and they can get multiplying,, i jus mist the dirt lightly and the floor ,under the pots if the problem is bad.but pyrethium is a room mist .i use license stuff my dad gets . but pyrethrium is the best for consumer use.


----------



## 420caregiver (Jul 27, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> 420..id seen a pic way back from ur mites problem..they were really bad bro, covered in webbing..not sure wut thread it was, but ya u let things get way outof control..u must use those products as a preventitive not jsut for treatment of a huge infection. goal is to stop them be4 they even start there bullshit. u had webbing sooo thick bro.. if it ever gets like that again, and ur not too deep into flower seriously remove those infected plants 1 by 1 to the shower/tub, and wash them down . problem i think with alot of knock down sprays, u may successfully smoother some eggs but some mites and eggs jump or knock loose of the leaf, and land on ur op floor. only to hatch out, or crawl to another container. use a dead space somewhere else to spray infected plants, and put newpaper underneath the containers so u can throw out the knocked loose mites and eggs with the paper. just some advice from a guy who saw ur pics. but yeah neem oil, or a knockdown of neem or conola oil/pyrithim . maybe a fogger of pyrithium like Dr. Doom ,(use that shit cautiously), also maybe be all round cleaner about ur practices, as MG says dont play with ur damn dog so much be4 entering op.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow you saw that, that was sad thank you for your advice! wow the eggs can live or fall off! dam! what about predetory mites? 



simpsonsampson420 said:


> theres this shit you can buy called tanglefoot.. its a super sticky paste you place around the rim of the pot and base of the plant... no pest can get by it if they walk over it... once you get your problem under control if you take some of this and smear around the rim of your pot and base of your stem it will help to keep the little bastards that fell on the floor off your shit... heres a link http://www.tanglefoot.com/products/index.htm


Tangle foot, Thank you i will and thanks for the link!



raiderman said:


> go by a janitorial supply or chemical place and get some pyrethrium .a few mist of that ina room kill all the insects, i get white flies ,and they can get multiplying,, i jus mist the dirt lightly and the floor ,under the pots if the problem is bad.but pyrethium is a room mist .i use license stuff my dad gets . but pyrethrium is the best for consumer use.


Wow i heard of pyrethrium foggers that contain 4% of this... How much more can i get in a Specialty store? this sound interesting a Direct no B.S 100% Pyrethrium spray sound like a good idea thank you! too


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 27, 2009)

predatory mites, lady bugs, and 100% neem oil are the best defense and offense you can use on infestations in my opinion.. only because they are all natural.. the neem oil is my favorite because you can spray your plants plus root feed it for a 1-2 punch... and the mites are good as long as you have a SHIT load of them.. about 50 per plant or more... some people discount these methods and go with foggers and chemical sprays.. and if the problem is bad enough then you may have to.. but the nice thing about the mentioned fixes is, like i said, 100% natural.. no residues or risk of getting sick... the only down side is they take time to work.. you can use any of them and expect instant results.. figure a good week or two battle with them... usually thats too long for people to wait...


----------



## laserbrn (Jul 27, 2009)

Prevention is definitely the key. Hell I use foggers as preventative measure nowadays. When the plants are in veg, just before they go into flower they get fogged. Then I wait about a week and start flowering. About a week into flower, boom, another fog. 

Never have any problems when it's too late in flower anymore.


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 27, 2009)

Ya something like lasers technique is perfect, i might start doing this too.. plants in veg seem to respond better anyways to being fogged by pyrithium than plants late in flower, and if u get them at the end of veg, when there not even showing mites, ud probably be game tight for the entire flower period. i think i will follow suit and start doing this. 



laserbrn said:


> Prevention is definitely the key. Hell I use foggers as preventative measure nowadays. When the plants are in veg, just before they go into flower they get fogged. Then I wait about a week and start flowering. About a week into flower, boom, another fog.
> 
> Never have any problems when it's too late in flower anymore.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 29, 2009)

wow i feel so behind lol just found ur thread mang lookin sick. took me about 2 hours to read this whole thing and fuk that frnechy guy for buggin out ur thread. 
rep+ for sick setup similar to wat im lookin to do so ive been takin mad notes and thers a lot of good indoor growers in here already whos threads ive been followin. love RUI so much good info and diff techniques thats wats great everyones got diff methods and its a challenge and experiment to see wat works. def believe in the c02 method and gonna look forward to see ur harvest and gram per watt ratio comes out to be. i think it was dagambler who estimated 1lb per lamp sounds right and hope so!
anyways def scribed and followin this one close. hope u dont mind if i ask questions along the way for my november indoor grow after my outdoor is done.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 29, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> wow i feel so behind lol just found ur thread mang lookin sick. took me about 2 hours to read this whole thing and fuk that frnechy guy for buggin out ur thread.
> rep+ for sick setup similar to wat im lookin to do so ive been takin mad notes and thers a lot of good indoor growers in here already whos threads ive been followin. love RUI so much good info and diff techniques thats wats great everyones got diff methods and its a challenge and experiment to see wat works. def believe in the c02 method and gonna look forward to see ur harvest and gram per watt ratio comes out to be. i think it was dagambler who estimated 1lb per lamp sounds right and hope so!
> anyways def scribed and followin this one close. hope u dont mind if i ask questions along the way for my november indoor grow after my outdoor is done.


 Thanks for checking out my journal.. I have been following yours I love big ass plants that have been grown out doors ..Any questions you have feel free to ask gonna take some pics of the STRAWBERRY CAUGH X DEEP CHUNK It is completly covered in sugar to the point you cannot see any green on the leaves they are white with sugar ..If it smokes good I will make her my main grow next round...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2009)

420caregiver said:


> Wow you saw that, that was sad thank you for your advice! wow the eggs can live or fall off! dam! what about predetory mites?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i dont know where 100% came from,, its like 4%,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Thanks for checking out my journal.. I have been following yours I love big ass plants that have been grown out doors ..Any questions you have feel free to ask gonna take some pics of the STRAWBERRY CAUGH X DEEP CHUNK It is completly covered in sugar to the point you cannot see any green on the leaves they are white with sugar ..If it smokes good I will make her my main grow next round...


that sounds tasty,,i pollenated the bes 100% indica Blueberry i have with some bluemoonshine pollen,,the purplest of all so far as thier finishing and resious,,call it "Double blueberry moonshine"since the bluemoonshine already has a BB cross and the female is BB rok hard .doin 5 other crosses with the querkle,purple wreck,bluemoonshine pollen.gs. luk bro.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 29, 2009)

Damn Jack, I havnt popped in for a short time and now I click in and see some beautiful lookin buds at day 36 . Very very nice . Lookin forward to the finish. Great work mate.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 29, 2009)

raiderman said:


> that sounds tasty,,i pollenated the bes 100% indica Blueberry i have with some bluemoonshine pollen,,the purplest of all so far as thier finishing and resious,,call it "Double blueberry moonshine"since the bluemoonshine already has a BB cross and the female is BB rok hard .doin 5 other crosses with the querkle,purple wreck,bluemoonshine pollen.gs. luk bro.


 Nice if they turn out I would like to run some ...


M Blaze said:


> Damn Jack, I havnt popped in for a short time and now I click in and see some beautiful lookin buds at day 36 . Very very nice . Lookin forward to the finish. Great work mate.


 Thanks MBLAZE there looking good starting to swell up real nice ..ive been having to tie everything up there falling over it smells so good in the room ...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 1, 2009)

WEEK 6 DAY 44... TDS 1600 PPM STOP PHAT BLOOM ,START FINAL BLOOM ,STOP BIG BUD, START OVER DRIVE ,MAGICAL 100 PPM ,For week 6 I will use OVER DRIVE, CANNAZYME,OZZE BLOOM,FINAL BLOOM,ROOTS EXCEL,SENSI A+B.... These are the strains below PICTURES 1,2,3,7,13 MASTER KUSH X BUBBA KUSH, 4,8 GREEN CRACK, 5,9 PURPLE KUSH,STRAWBERRY COUGH X DEEP CHUNCK,10,11,12,14...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 1, 2009)

damn jack these are sum picture perfect buds im green with envy hehe and so are my plants haha. great job!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 1, 2009)

damn bro.. those look tasty as fuck!! very good looking.. cant wait to see the final product..


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 1, 2009)

ohhhhhhhh man. iz that the bubba thats that purple..jeeez does ur club have that bubba k from seed???!! i wananameesome


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 1, 2009)

Day 44 some open door pics...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 1, 2009)

stil jealous... haha


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

staggering ... is that a good words ... cuz if not ... then sumthin like that .... cuz thats awesome ... great pics of great plants ..... many thanks for the updates ....


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 1, 2009)

added some more pics...it took me a while but there all up now..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 1, 2009)

that makes me hard... some sexy ass porn right there


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 1, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> damn jack these are sum picture perfect buds im green with envy hehe and so are my plants haha. great job!


 Thanks brother..


simpsonsampson420 said:


> damn bro.. those look tasty as fuck!! very good looking.. cant wait to see the final product..


 Same here should be some fire..


tilemaster said:


> ohhhhhhhh man. iz that the bubba thats that purple..jeeez does ur club have that bubba k from seed???!! i wananameesome


 Yep thats the BUBBA X Master..Clone only she looks like a keeper rock hard nugs the size of my fist...


BooMeR242 said:


> stil jealous... haha


 Cant blame you LOL...


tahoe58 said:


> staggering ... is that a good words ... cuz if not ... then sumthin like that .... cuz thats awesome ... great pics of great plants ..... many thanks for the updates ....


 Thanks ..


simpsonsampson420 said:


> that makes me hard... some sexy ass porn right there


 Cant wait looks like 2 to 3 more weeks


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

mega light energy + CO2 = STAGGERING .... I'm goonnnnaa enjoy watching these girls finish up ...


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 1, 2009)

Looking AMAZING bro. Now's the time man... or within the next week... i'd start on one side and work my way to the other just stripping off handfulls of fan leaves. The more you thin them out the more buds you expose to direct light the more trichome production you will have.

Ur plants are in perfect health. As soon as you start to see bud growth slow... its time to try to grow out the trichomes by having the best light penetration possible. Dat would be my 2 cents anyhow.
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 1, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> Looking AMAZING bro. Now's the time man... or within the next week... i'd start on one side and work my way to the other just stripping off handfulls of fan leaves. The more you thin them out the more buds you expose to direct light the more trichome production you will have.
> 
> Ur plants are in perfect health. As soon as you start to see bud growth slow... its time to try to grow out the trichomes by having the best light penetration possible. Dat would be my 2 cents anyhow.
> .


 Should I wait until week 7 when I start to flush or start removing fan leaves now? I am at day 44 today?


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 1, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Should I wait until week 7 when I start to flush or start removing fan leaves now? I am at day 44 today?


i would just wait until bud growth seems to have slowed or stopped except for the fattening up. if the plants weren't very healthy i would wait until the last two weeks to try to boost trichome production by stripping fan leaves. but as healthy as your plants are... i'd be pulling off every fan leaf that wasn't on the underside of a bud, at least, right now. 3 weeks before harvest deffinitey isn't too soon to be removing a lot of the fan leaves for better light penetration. if ur concerned about stealing from possible bud growth you can always just strip off all the fan leaves on the upper 2/3's of the plant. That way all of the light is still be used rather than just hitting the floor.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 1, 2009)

Can I just mention that I have seen more than one case of bud rot cause by removing fan leaves...

The wound bleeds... sometimes a lot...

Mold and rot are a real possibility if the bud doesn't dry out...

Just a thought...


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Can I just mention that I have seen more than one case of bud rot cause by removing fan leaves...
> 
> The wound bleeds... sometimes a lot...
> 
> ...


i'll take ur word for it, that's just hard to imagine. all wounds shoud be well closed w/in a day.

greater air flow through the canopy via less fan leaves to deal with should actually help reduce the possibility of bud rot. but as long as ur not running 70 or 80 percent humidity i can't imagine that being a problem.

raiderman's journals are lovely for demonstrating the benefits of fan leaf removal. he does so in stages... at around 2 or 3 weeks into flower... then again a couple weeks later and a final time a couple weeks after that until only buds remain on the plant. 

the video in my signature shows a room full of plants with almost every single fan leaf stripped off at least 3 weeks prior to harvest. no problems w/bud rot. I do employ ozone as well as sulphur... but, once again, i'd think that controlling humidity would be the key.
.


----------



## 420caregiver (Aug 2, 2009)

How do you water all the plants? how long does it take? how much water per plants? how do you know how much water you gave the plants? how many plants total? and in what size room?


Great Job!
keep it up!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 2, 2009)

I didn't mean to say it will happen... just that it may...

What I mean is... if you pull a leaf, right at the stem (inside the bud), and if it leaks 2 or 3 drops of fluid INSIDE of your bud... depending on how dense that nug is... it may invite problems...

Notice the words ...* may, if and depending..*.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 2, 2009)

One of my friends that grows cuts the leaf off but leaves the stem attached.. Have you ever heard of some one doing this?


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 2, 2009)

ive done both. i cant tell u how many leaves i strip from week 4 and in. def all yellow ones they should come off w.out hassle, or bleeding. the ones i tug on that dont wanna come off i leaven , but usually tugging on them leaves them droppy where i can tuck them under bud thats being blocked. i hear both sides of this argument, but i tend to like DGs tech. by leaving most bottom fan leaves as the last leaves to block the floor using wasted lumens.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 3, 2009)

420caregiver said:


> How do you water all the plants? how long does it take? how much water per plants? how do you know how much water you gave the plants? how many plants total? and in what size room?
> 
> 
> Great Job!
> keep it up!


 I have answered this question several times but I will do it again .I water with a pump and wand I use all the water from my ac and dehumidafier it drains to a rez and is stored and chilled when the rez is full I know it time to water. The rez is 60 gallons I water each side every other day.the room is 9' x 15' soon to be 12' x 15' after this run...


tilemaster said:


> ive done both. i cant tell u how many leaves i strip from week 4 and in. def all yellow ones they should come off w.out hassle, or bleeding. the ones i tug on that dont wanna come off i leaven , but usually tugging on them leaves them droppy where i can tuck them under bud thats being blocked. i hear both sides of this argument, but i tend to like DGs tech. by leaving most bottom fan leaves as the last leaves to block the floor using wasted lumens.


 Do you know the logic behind leaving the stem of the leaf and removing just the leaf...?


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 3, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Do you know the logic behind leaving the stem of the leaf and removing just the leaf...?


possibly to avoid the kind of problem Gypsy was talking about? Or to be a bit shady and try to increase bud weight?

i wouldn't worry about it... why manicure later when you can manicure now.

though, to be more specific, i don't pull fan leaves off that are 'part of' the bud. Or immediately touch the underside of the bud. I'll sometimes pull 1-3 fan leaves off each bud (the largest three starting from the bottom of the bud) during the final manicure. But many times these bud fan leaves can get pretty covered in trichomes... so sometimes i just pull the biggest fan leaf on the bottom of the bud.
.


----------



## well grow (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys ive been following this grow and i thought about the whole removing the fan leaves on the upper 2 thirds of the plants so i gave it a go and i never cut any leaves coming out of the bud and today when i went in to my room my girls are smelling stronger than they ever have, and all the leaves that was growing out of the bud have got bigger over night and so has my bud so i would say that this works well and my girls look very happy about it. I would recomend this technique. im in the last two weeks of flowering i think ive done it at just the right time thanks people.  out


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2009)

well grow said:


> Hey guys ive been following this grow and i thought about the whole removing the fan leaves on the upper 2 thirds of the plants so i gave it a go and i never cut any leaves coming out of the bud and today when i went in to my room my girls are smelling stronger than they ever have, and all the leaves that was growing out of the bud have got bigger over night and so has my bud so i would say that this works well and my girls look very happy about it. I would recomend this technique. im in the last two weeks of flowering i think ive done it at just the right time thanks people.  out


 removing veg that shadows bud growth definately needs to be removed,that is if yu want the whole bud length good size.heavier overall weight in the end.lookin great Jack.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 6, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> possibly to avoid the kind of problem Gypsy was talking about? Or to be a bit shady and try to increase bud weight?
> 
> i wouldn't worry about it... why manicure later when you can manicure now.
> 
> ...





raiderman said:


> removing veg that shadows bud growth definately needs to be removed,that is if yu want the whole bud length good size.heavier overall weight in the end.lookin great Jack.





tilemaster said:


> ive done both. i cant tell u how many leaves i strip from week 4 and in. def all yellow ones they should come off w.out hassle, or bleeding. the ones i tug on that dont wanna come off i leaven , but usually tugging on them leaves them droppy where i can tuck them under bud thats being blocked. i hear both sides of this argument, but i tend to like DGs tech. by leaving most bottom fan leaves as the last leaves to block the floor using wasted lumens.


 Thanks guys for all the info I spent the week removing fan leaves with some amazing results this week has been amazing the buds have swelled up very very nice.. Sunday will be day 52 so I am watching everything real close with 30 x micro waiting to see amber on the trics I will start lowering ppm to 1000 and then begin to flush... I am running 2 can 150 1 in my flower and 1 in my veg and this week the smell started to creep out I purchased a Ozone generator problem solved..The smell in the flower room is amazing smells like sweet candy lemon buble gum Except for the MTF it smells like a baby diaper... Pics coming in the morning..


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

looking forward to it (I think) .... maybe we'll get lucky and the baby's diaper won't come all for the ride?


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 7, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Except for the MTF it smells like a baby diaper... Pics coming in the morning..


ya.... that's just disgusting dude 
.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2009)

my skunk #! smelled like doodie.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> looking forward to it (I think) .... maybe we'll get lucky and the baby's diaper won't come all for the ride?





DaGambler said:


> ya.... that's just disgusting dude
> .





raiderman said:


> my skunk #! smelled like doodie.


Ya its crazy I will be sitting on the floor watering them and look around and say to my self it strait stinks rite here and then smell the MTF and sure enough it striaght reaks... Move a little to the rite and it smells so good ...crazy when the lights are out it smells like straight skunk like its been sprayed ...Cant complain there is not one cola on there thats smaller tham my whole arm and fat...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Ya its crazy I will be sitting on the floor watering them and look around and say to my self it strait stinks rite here and then smell the MTF and sure enough it striaght reaks... Move a little to the rite and it smells so good ...crazy when the lights are out it smells like straight skunk like its been sprayed ...Cant complain there is not one cola on there thats smaller tham my whole arm and fat...


glad to see yu hava successful first grow,,lol mine wasnt, i didnt do to bad i guess,over anxious kills the cat everytime,lol,yea bluemoonshine and BB cross is a success and waiting another week and should have some seeds.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Aug 7, 2009)

OH MAN THAT'S SUPER-DUPER GORGEOUS WORD UP MAN

FUCKIN' CRAZY ROOM 

I must roll a fatt blunt now,to cool down m8


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 7, 2009)

ya, i wanna see what they look like with some of the fan leaves removed.
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 7, 2009)

Pics coming when I get home today.. Day 50 today Pull up a chair I got some monster cola shots coming ..This week has been crazy they have swelled up nicely like beer bottle size nice ..I have a few colas in there that are 40 0z beer bottle size..


----------



## heftamga (Aug 7, 2009)

i can't wait for the pics dude.
super grow you got there.
i'll just wait here for the bud porn.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2009)

heftamga said:


> i can't wait for the pics dude.
> super grow you got there.
> i'll just wait here for the bud porn.


yea looks great.like here where i'm at ,yu can grow anything with lesser problems.humidity being real problem with most because of the issues that come with it, environment helps me i'm surrounded in crops for miles of everything,great skill,nevertheless,bravo my friend.


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 8, 2009)

ya just looking wonderful. one of the best first grows i have ever seen. ever


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 9, 2009)

Day 52.... I WILL MAKE THIS 2 POST FIRST POST OVER ALL PICS... AND SECOND CLOSE UPS..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 9, 2009)

damn.. that is fuckin HOT!! very dank-a-licious.. i imagine my flower room somewhat like this...

although i have to ask your opinion... in a roughly 7x9 area would you go with 6x600's or stay with the 4x1000's?? given that it seems where im heading is similar to what you have i was just curious as to your input...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 9, 2009)

DAY 52... SOME CLOSE UPS THE GIRLS ARE COVERED IN SUGAR....Pull up a chair and take a minute to enjoy ...


----------



## Treeth (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you like those yellow bottle nutes , like, a lot?

what other 'marks' have you worked with, and are the yellow bottles noticeably better yeilding?


----------



## vertise (Aug 9, 2009)

really great looking grow.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2009)

Girls look great. Cant even imagine what that harvest weight will be. GFJ man.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 9, 2009)

i'm green with envy my friend...all the ladies are looking just beautiful...


gkn


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 10, 2009)

vertise said:


> really great looking grow.


THANKS 


simpsonsampson420 said:


> damn.. that is fuckin HOT!! very dank-a-licious.. i imagine my flower room somewhat like this...
> 
> although i have to ask your opinion... in a roughly 7x9 area would you go with 6x600's or stay with the 4x1000's?? given that it seems where im heading is similar to what you have i was just curious as to your input...


You cant go wrong either way What type of hoods would you run ? Im going to run 2 rooms next run one with hoods and one with out I really want to see what I can pull with and with out.. The room with out I will do stadium style..


Treeth said:


> Do you like those yellow bottle nutes , like, a lot?
> what other 'marks' have you worked with, and are the yellow bottles noticeably better yeilding?


This is my first grow.. I am using every thing that a friend of mine uses that's been growing 20 years .. I use the yellow bottles along side Advance nutriance sensi A + B as my main nutrian..The thing about the yellow bottles is, they are more consentrated meaning you use less..The one thing that I will never grow with out is ROOTS EXCELERATOR one bottle goes along way I had 4 plants two I used it on and two I did not (SAME STRAIN SAME SIZE POTS SAME NUTRIAN AND WATERING ROUTINE) minus the roots on two and the two that where fed ROOTS where 3X as big and have way larger colas..That shit is amazing...


Integra21 said:


> Girls look great. Cant even imagine what that harvest weight will be. GFJ man.


Thanks... We will know in a couple weeks ...


GrowKindNugs said:


> i'm green with envy my friend...all the ladies are looking just beautiful...
> 
> 
> gkn


Thanks I cant even explain how it looks and smells like in person good shit...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

an awesome forest of crystal blooms .... great work. many thanks for the pics and the updates! Walk on!!~~ 


JACKMAYOFFER said:


> DAY 52... SOME CLOSE UPS THE GIRLS ARE COVERED IN SUGAR....Pull up a chair and take a minute to enjoy ...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 10, 2009)

ill probably run similar hoods to what i am using now.. which is basically a pretty standard reflector with 6" flanges... i might use reflectors with 8" flanges.. not sure tho.. either way there will be 2 seperate chains with their own fan... just not sure if i wanna go with the 6 x 600s... it'd be more of an even canopy.. but cost more initially to invest... but would also save me 400w's an hour.. but 1000's give the largest buds you can get.. but canopy coverage would be less.. and power would be a little more.. (not too worried about power tho.. just throwing that in there...)


----------



## smokinmayne (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks like a candy store mane . Good job


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> an awesome forest of crystal blooms .... great work. many thanks for the pics and the updates! Walk on!!~~


 No problem thanks for checking the girls out..


simpsonsampson420 said:


> ill probably run similar hoods to what i am using now.. which is basically a pretty standard reflector with 6" flanges... i might use reflectors with 8" flanges.. not sure tho.. either way there will be 2 seperate chains with their own fan... just not sure if i wanna go with the 6 x 600s... it'd be more of an even canopy.. but cost more initially to invest... but would also save me 400w's an hour.. but 1000's give the largest buds you can get.. but canopy coverage would be less.. and power would be a little more.. (not too worried about power tho.. just throwing that in there...)


 You could pull 6 elbows with either set up all day long .... 


smokinmayne said:


> Looks like a candy store mane . Good job


 Ya it smells like one to...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 10, 2009)

just swingin by again for a follow up lookin great! cant wait for ur harvest


----------



## Smokiethebear (Aug 10, 2009)

Lookin good.....like always......


----------



## propCA215 (Aug 11, 2009)

very nice grow!!! how much co2 are u using on a daily/weekly/monthly basis?


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 11, 2009)

propCA215 said:


> very nice grow!!! how much co2 are u using on a daily/weekly/monthly basis?


What does it look like Jack cut at day 65 or so IDK CO2 might do him quicker?


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 11, 2009)

Your foliage looks beautiful very lush healthy.great job


----------



## propCA215 (Aug 12, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> What does it look like Jack cut at day 65 or so IDK CO2 might do him quicker?


 What?????????????


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 12, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> just swingin by again for a follow up lookin great! cant wait for ur harvest


 Thanks its almost there few more days..


Smokiethebear said:


> Lookin good.....like always......


 Thanks..


propCA215 said:


> very nice grow!!! how much co2 are u using on a daily/weekly/monthly basis?


 2 35lb bottles a week


natrone23 said:


> What does it look like Jack cut at day 65 or so IDK CO2 might do him quicker?


 YEP.. Its almost there started lowering PPM to 1000 . Now I will begin to flush Ro Water only...Looked at it under the micro scope fucking amazing Waiting to see Amber the Green crack coming down this weekend..Im going today to look at a few trimming machines after all this hard work I need a new toy..


natrone23 said:


> Your foliage looks beautiful very lush healthy.great job


 Pics dont due just...


propCA215 said:


> What?????????????


 HU WHAT WHERE WHEN WHY....


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow that is a forest of super dank.
Very nice work.
I think I will do a test run with the root's excellerator.
What regiment do you use it at.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 12, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Wow that is a forest of super dank.
> Very nice work.
> I think I will do a test run with the root's excellerator.
> What regiment do you use it at.


I use the exact dosage on the bottle 30 ml per 100 gallons..That stuff is awesome could not recomend a better product..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 12, 2009)

So this is what I have my eyes on .A friend of mine has 6 clinics and swears by this machine ..What do you guys think? http://www.gchydro.com/TrimPro+Automatik.html


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 12, 2009)

Trimming is a huge task.
But with all the love we give our girl's.
They seem way to violent for me.
And your nuggies are so beautiful.
It seems mean.lol


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 12, 2009)

This one dosent seem so bad...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3E0fAmfTDE&NR=1


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 12, 2009)

That was quick. And not too pianful.
I am still way too anal when it comes o grooming.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 12, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> That was quick. And not too pianful.
> I am still way too anal when it comes o grooming.


 I completly understand the problem I am having is it looks like I have a weeks worth of trim if thats all I did.. This one seems like it would cause some damage but get the job done..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY_P8kW99lU


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 12, 2009)

That was damn near magical.
I am scared to even ask what it runs $$ wise.


----------



## GrowManZach (Aug 12, 2009)

about 10 grand my friend.........OUTRAGEOUSSSS


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 12, 2009)

I do not know what to say.
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## GrowManZach (Aug 12, 2009)

ya i know right. ill stick with my scissors, a few ppl, and some beers. get that shit done fairly quick.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 12, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> That was damn near magical.
> I am scared to even ask what it runs $$ wise.





GrowManZach said:


> about 10 grand my friend.........OUTRAGEOUSSSS





bossman88188 said:


> I do not know what to say.
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$





GrowManZach said:


> ya i know right. ill stick with my scissors, a few ppl, and some beers. get that shit done fairly quick.


The price is around $2,500 for the large one and $1,000 for the medium one not sure where your getting your info from. My second question its one thing to trim a P but have you ever trimmer 5 to 8 ? Not to sound like a dick Growmanzach but im not growing under 1 little light in a small room. bringing in people to trim is a security risk The worst thing any one could do is bring in a whole bunch of people and give up what they are doing..I would not even think about one of these machines if I was only harvesting a few plants look at the plants this is going to ba one hell of a trim job...


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 12, 2009)

Shit that would take days trim all that by hand.

If your pulling that much weight out I would defintly get the machine.


Somwhere I thought I read that they are pretty loud


----------



## Bullingju0 (Aug 12, 2009)

I just got done looking over your grow, this is wonderful!

Running 240 to lower the amps is a great idea, I guess having a elec. license paid off in the end huh?  I'm still not 100% sure how to run the 240 but it sounds relatively simple, and I can do some research on that when I run my own room. 

My real question is about your sealed room. I understand it's fully sealed, with the ventilation only going through the lights, and you have a carbon filter. But I was under the impression that you wanted to pretty much dump the air contents of your room completely on a regular basis to keep it fresh. Is this just for the replacement of CO2? So that would mean with your CO2 tank you would never need to dump the air? 

Obviously your setup has worked out for you! I have just heard from a few sources that the air needs to be renewed in order for the plants to be content.

Keep up the killer work man


----------



## GrowManZach (Aug 12, 2009)

dude do i have to post pics of my grow, 10 ppl and scissors can do about 15 lbs in a week, full day trimming. i dont grow anything but elite high yeilding strains outdoors. i get up to 2 lbs a plant on some strains.so dont come at me like im some noob indoor growing under CFLs or some shit.


----------



## GrowManZach (Aug 12, 2009)

and u are only using 4 1000 watt lights, im assuming if ur good at what u do and are growing the appropriate indoor strains u can get about a half gram per watt , roughly a lb give or take a few ounces. i yield from 1/4 lb to 2lbs a plant. 28 plants total........im just saying dont assume im some noob because of that post. i know what the hell IM doing.


----------



## GrowManZach (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=MTPXL

http://www.atlantishydroponics.com/Merchant5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=AH&Product_Code=TRIMXL&Category_Code=trim

http://www.trimpro.nl/shop/vclose4.asp?prd=23340&cat=2637004553

dude check em out. the last one is from the actual website. 5999 euros...thats what i found dude, thats why i said around 10 grand.....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 12, 2009)

well the plants are lookin good besides the trimming debate haha. trimming does get old but by hand i perfer only for quality reasons but when u start gettin into pounds ya its a bitch,. my outdoor yield is gonna b around 6lbs too not sure wat im gonna do yet


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 12, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> well the plants are lookin good besides the trimming debate haha. trimming does get old but by hand i perfer only for quality reasons but when u start gettin into pounds ya its a bitch,. my outdoor yield is gonna b around 6lbs too not sure wat im gonna do yet


yeah man, i know, can't we all just get along, haha....i'll help ya out boomer, just fly me out from the east, lol....that is a pretty great "problem" to have...one day i dream for a 6 lb harvest, damn, that would set me straight for a long while...


gkn


----------



## scubadude239 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm guessing around 2 pounds, plants are looking good.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 12, 2009)

haha sounds like a plan to me


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 12, 2009)

GrowManZach said:


> dude do i have to post pics of my grow, 10 ppl and scissors can do about 15 lbs in a week, full day trimming. i dont grow anything but elite high yeilding strains outdoors. i get up to 2 lbs a plant on some strains.so dont come at me like im some noob indoor growing under CFLs or some shit.





GrowManZach said:


> and u are only using 4 1000 watt lights, im assuming if ur good at what u do and are growing the appropriate indoor strains u can get about a half gram per watt , roughly a lb give or take a few ounces. i yield from 1/4 lb to 2lbs a plant. 28 plants total........im just saying dont assume im some noob because of that post. i know what the hell IM doing.





GrowManZach said:


> http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=MTPXL
> 
> http://www.atlantishydroponics.com/Merchant5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=AH&Product_Code=TRIMXL&Category_Code=trim
> 
> ...





BooMeR242 said:


> haha sounds like a plan to me


First off its 6000 w .And second thats not the trimmer I posted the link to so both times you are wrong. Where and when did I say that trimmer go back and look at the link to the hydro store.Never called you a newb just dont agree with bringing a shit load of people to my house for a week..I have a job I work 12 hours a day how the hell would I have a week to watch 10 people let alone let 10 people see what I have thats crazy..But what do I know .So relax and smoke a fatty I would like to see your 2 lb plants. Last I checked you where asking how to build a room 2'x 2' with 150 w of light.. The only problem I see here is you where incorrect about the price of the trimmer I posted Then you tried to correct me with a completly different one from the one I posted...  And A LB for 4000 GIVE ME A BREAK let alone 6000w more like a minamum of a lb per light im shooting for 2 lbs per light x 6000 w I would be happy with 1 lb per light..This is my first time growing indoors EVER.....


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 12, 2009)

Bullingju0 said:


> I just got done looking over your grow, this is wonderful!
> 
> Running 240 to lower the amps is a great idea, I guess having a elec. license paid off in the end huh?  I'm still not 100% sure how to run the 240 but it sounds relatively simple, and I can do some research on that when I run my own room.
> 
> ...


 Thanks There is no need to exchange air when you have a completly sealed room .The charcol filter and 750 cfm fan cleans the air and the co2 produces what the plants need .If you go to www.urbangrower.com They are all running the same system that I am. And most are yielding 2 lbs per 1000w. A close friend who owns a hydro shop and 6 dispensary's came by yesterday and estimated 5 to 6 big ones Not bad for my first grow..


----------



## Smokiethebear (Aug 12, 2009)

lol....bro I think some of these people are posting just to post they must not be following your grow but anyways.....Im with boseman them auto trimmers look really violent to me but Ive never had to trim the kinda weight you are going to have(probalby never will) if you think you arent going to be able to do it then I say what the hell.... and I can trim a lb in about 4 hours so I dont have anything to worry about with them auto trimmers though you dont get to pick and choose what stays and what goes I would think that you would lose alot of goodness I guess you would have alot of trim to make hash with


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

GrowManZach said:


> ... im assuming if ur good at what u do and are growing the appropriate indoor strains u can get about a half gram per watt...



Sorry Bro... I'm a NEWB and I get 1 gram per watt all day long... on BAGSEED...

The guys that really know their shit are getting CONSISTENTLY upwards of 2 grams per watt... with documented journals here on RIU...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

And Jack... you are doing an OUTSTANDING JOB...

I have seen "veterans" that can't do what you are doing...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 12, 2009)

Bullingju0 said:


> I just got done looking over your grow, this is wonderful!
> 
> Running 240 to lower the amps is a great idea, I guess having a elec. license paid off in the end huh?  I'm still not 100% sure how to run the 240 but it sounds relatively simple, and I can do some research on that when I run my own room.
> 
> ...


 240V is just 2 hots instead of a hot and a neutral..


Smokiethebear said:


> lol....bro I think some of these people are posting just to post they must not be following your grow but anyways.....Im with boseman them auto trimmers look really violent to me but Ive never had to trim the kinda weight you are going to have(probalby never will) if you think you arent going to be able to do it then I say what the hell.... and I can trim a lb in about 4 hours so I dont have anything to worry about with them auto trimmers though you dont get to pick and choose what stays and what goes I would think that you would lose alot of goodness I guess you would have alot of trim to make hash with


 YA they look violent as hell thats what has me second guessing..


GypsyBush said:


> Sorry Bro... I'm a NEWB and I get 1 gram per watt all day long... on BAGSEED...
> 
> The guys that really know their shit are getting CONSISTENTLY upwards of 2 grams per watt... with documented journals here on RIU...


 What you think GYPSY Think I be lucky to pull 2 lbs total....Cant wait to see what your monster is going to pull..im guessing 2 to 3 lbs off 1 plant indoors..Fuck


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> What you think GYPSY Think I be lucky to pull 2 lbs total....Cant wait to see what your monster is going to pull..im guessing 2 to 3 lbs off 1 plant indoors..Fuck


Shit.. don't feel bad...

I heard I MIGHT get 3 ozs per plant...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> And Jack... you are doing an OUTSTANDING JOB...
> 
> I have seen "veterans" that can't do what you are doing...


Thanks Brother my journal seemed to be running smooth and then this one guy showed up and had no idea what he was talking about..And then GYPSYBUSH stopped by and made me feel all better..Where the hell is DEGAMBLER ,SIMSONSAMPSON,AND TILEMASTER when you need them those bastards are probally out cold from getting high as fuck all day..


----------



## dontexist21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Jack, you have inspired me to put even more effort in my own grow plans, and have raised to bar for all first time growers. Question on how you are using only 30A for your entire setup. Is the only thing needed a light controller and can change 120V to 240V and just to make sure that the amps pulled does not go over the amount of amps that a outlet can support. So if you were pulling 2k without the controller it would be 16A but with the controller does it make it 8A that are actually used. Or is there a need to go into a breaker box and change thing, and was any wiring needed to be done to the panel itself. Sorry for so many questions I am trying to grasp how you were able to achieve only using 30A with such as system and how I could do something similar but with only a 2-3k system, and I am trying to see if electrical work would need to be done. Something I rather avoid. Again love the grow, you really covered your bases.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry to butt in...

I use one of these...

Search 50 amp timer box on google..

Just plug it into a kitchen "range" 220v/50 amp outlet

They also make a 30 amp version for the drier outlet 220v/30 amp...



50 amp....






and 30 amp...


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 13, 2009)

heh heh. hey, what's up bro. i'm guessing you'll pull a bit over 6 lbs. no problem. but i guess you can't count ur chickens 'till ther dry.

you can trim a decent size plant in about 15 minutes if you set your mind to it. lay down the scissors. move the pot in front of a chair. sit down and quickly strip off all the fan leaves from top to bottom by hand. if they aren't covered in trichomes you may want to pinch off 1 to 3 fan leaves from each individual bud (those toward the bottom of the bud). Use ur fingers to nip leaves shorter if they are only half covered in trichomes. pick up the scissors and nip off the largest top buds individually. lay down the scissors. put the base of a branch/stem between ur middle finger and ur ring finger palm up... squeeze ur vulcan death grip 'live long and prosper' fingers together and slide ur hand up the stem popping off all the smaller buds. repeat on each stem/branch. 15 minutes.

throw the buds into open paper lunch sacks... more than 60 or so grams per sack and you'll have to 'toss' the middle buds to the outside or top of the sack every other day till dried to 1/4 the original harvest weight.

those bud trimmers beat the hell out of the weed. can't imagine how many trichomes they rip off. and damn near all of them are busted open. so you got sticky bud that loses potency quickly 'cuz all the trichomes are ruptured. i'd stay away from anything mechanical unless ur actually trying to knock trichomes off to make hash or something. if you want a 'sharper' trim on the bud themselves you could splurge on a 45 dollar pair of electric clippers/scissors/shears just for nipping off some of the leaves that stick out from the buds.

start on the plants that finish first. and expect that it will take you several days. knock out enough of it that you know you'll be able to finish the rest when saturday and sunday come. even if its an all day, two day affair. I just did 4.5 lbs. myself not too long ago... so keep ur head up  and deffinitely pass on having anyone other than ur significant other helping you. but you already knew that  deffinitely not such a bad problem to have. 
.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 13, 2009)

first off like gypsy said, 1 gram per watt should be a standard.. you should want with 6000w to yield at least that many grams... that is about 13.5 pounds.. but you shouldnt settle for anything less than .5 grams per watt.. so you should still be expecting at least 3000 grams... so thats about 6.5 lbs or a little more.... if you arent hitting that bro your wasting money somewhere... but if you are planning a lb a light then you should be right on with the .5 gram...

my last grow was all sorts of fucked up for many many reasons... i wont thread jack and go in it, but in the end i still managed to snag a little less than that... and i had 3 or more plants per pot (long story again) plus all the other stress, so you should easily surpass your goal..

an i agree.. i would never use a trimmer.. but i also wouldnt have a ton of people in my house... it makes trimming a longer process.. thats the shit part.. but sit down stoned and go at it...

if you dont have the time to do it, ie 12 hour days, then it could mean your stuck getting one to speed it up... or at least letting someone very close to you or that already knows in on the trimming... if you even feel comfortable with that... but again, if that doesnt work and you cant do it yourself then a trimmer maybe the answer....

if you do get a trimmer i guess the only thing i would say is dont skimp... im sure you get what you paid for.. and your gonna want a super fucking sharp cutting edge...

other than that guys.. lets all just pass one around and mellow out.. no need to get enraged about shit... lol to each their own... different strokes for different folks...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 13, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> heh heh. hey, what's up bro. i'm guessing you'll pull a bit over 6 lbs. no problem. but i guess you can't count ur chickens 'till ther dry.
> 
> you can trim a decent size plant in about 15 minutes if you set your mind to it. lay down the scissors. move the pot in front of a chair. sit down and quickly strip off all the fan leaves from top to bottom by hand. if they aren't covered in trichomes you may want to pinch off 1 to 3 fan leaves from each individual bud (those toward the bottom of the bud). Use ur fingers to nip leaves shorter if they are only half covered in trichomes. pick up the scissors and nip off the largest top buds individually. lay down the scissors. put the base of a branch/stem between ur middle finger and ur ring finger palm up... squeeze ur vulcan death grip 'live long and prosper' fingers together and slide ur hand up the stem popping off all the smaller buds. repeat on each stem/branch. 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother thats some good info rite there read it twice and will read it again. So you dont hang your buds just straight to paper bags?


simpsonsampson420 said:


> first off like gypsy said, 1 gram per watt should be a standard.. you should want with 6000w to yield at least that many grams... that is about 13.5 pounds.. but you shouldnt settle for anything less than .5 grams per watt.. so you should still be expecting at least 3000 grams... so thats about 6.5 lbs or a little more.... if you arent hitting that bro your wasting money somewhere... but if you are planning a lb a light then you should be right on with the .5 gram...
> 
> my last grow was all sorts of fucked up for many many reasons... i wont thread jack and go in it, but in the end i still managed to snag a little less than that... and i had 3 or more plants per pot (long story again) plus all the other stress, so you should easily surpass your goal..
> 
> ...


Thanks SIMPSONSAMPSON I will make the decesion today on what im going to do the GREEN CRACK is looking like its ready and I could always trim those by hand there is only 6....Do you hang your buds or straight to bags ,Jars ,plastic containers..?


----------



## i4204lyfe8424 (Aug 13, 2009)

omg. did you hit the lottery or sumthin? lol


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 13, 2009)

after i trim them (by hand.. lol) i hang them for about 5 to 7 days.. i try to keep the room around 70f and RH around 55%...

after they have dried to the point that the stem breaks, but doesnt crack (still a little flex in it) i trim the buds from the stems and fill mason jars.. i try to set the buds in the jars so they are facing upwards.. it could my own superstition but i think you lose less trichs this way..

i fill the jars about 2/3 to 3/4 full, making sure there is enough room around the buds for them to breath... 

i leave them in the jars for another 5 to 7 days... making sure to burp the jars 3 to 4 times a day...

this seems to work well for me.. the longer they are in the jars the better they get too.. i after the week i start smoking out of the jars enough i dont have to burp them...


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 13, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> after i trim them (by hand.. lol) i hang them for about 5 to 7 days.. i try to keep the room around 70f and RH around 55%...
> 
> after they have dried to the point that the stem breaks, but doesnt crack (still a little flex in it) i trim the buds from the stems and fill mason jars.. i try to set the buds in the jars so they are facing upwards.. it could my own superstition but i think you lose less trichs this way..
> 
> ...


Thats exactly the way I do it

I don't know what the bigger guys do to cure, 10p's sounds like alot Glass jars lol. I guess some kinda large tupper ware is what they use.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 13, 2009)

i just have a LOT of glass jars.... and an entire cabinet dedicated to the storage of said jars..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 13, 2009)

i4204lyfe8424 said:


> omg. did you hit the lottery or sumthin? lol


 No just have a job been there 13 years and make a really good living..I just happen to smoke weed and I am also trying to help out the medical community.. 


simpsonsampson420 said:


> after i trim them (by hand.. lol) i hang them for about 5 to 7 days.. i try to keep the room around 70f and RH around 55%...
> 
> after they have dried to the point that the stem breaks, but doesnt crack (still a little flex in it) i trim the buds from the stems and fill mason jars.. i try to set the buds in the jars so they are facing upwards.. it could my own superstition but i think you lose less trichs this way..
> 
> ...


 Perfecet thanks I also hear you can dry in the same room as long as your above the lights...


natrone23 said:


> Thats exactly the way I do it
> 
> I don't know what the bigger guys do to cure, 10p's sounds like alot Glass jars lol. I guess some kinda large tupper ware is what they use.





simpsonsampson420 said:


> i just have a LOT of glass jars.... and an entire cabinet dedicated to the storage of said jars..


 Can I use tupper wear the good stuff that seals?


----------



## Smokiethebear (Aug 13, 2009)

What I like to do is start cutting branches and the when all the plants are down I take the branches and really fast I "shape" them by cutting off everything that is sticking out then when that is done I go back and do my final trim this is where you choose how much you want to take off and how much you want to keep personally I keep everything with sugar...as to the hanging I think it makes for better bag appeal you get them nice tear drop buds...the smaller one I put on a screen


----------



## LacyLePlant (Aug 14, 2009)

Amazing, Lacy gives 3 thumbs up, i just read your whole thread over the past couple nights! Im such a stoner i didnt even realize that its a recent thread! How long are you going to wait before you throw your new batch in? Are you thinking of doing one strain this time? Oh, and one question Sir, how often did you flush your room?, I know you didnt have a fan to flush, but did you open the door to let in fresh oxygen? The reason im asking is, ive always been weary of stale Co2, but looks like your bitches had no problem! Now you got me thinking bout doing soil!! Bravo Jack, Bravo!!!!!!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 14, 2009)

i have dried above my lights before.. they dry to quick for my taste.. well what may actually happen is the outsides of the buds can dry faster than the inside.. leaving excess moisture.. and it could possibly lead to mold/mildew during curing.. but as long as you check the buds first you shouldnt have any problems..

and yea.. you can use tupperware.. i did a couple times in a pinch.. you want the good sealing ones like you said.. but they work.. i just like mason jars because of how many you can fit in a small area... and they are really cheap...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 14, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i have dried above my lights before.. they dry to quick for my taste.. well what may actually happen is the outsides of the buds can dry faster than the inside.. leaving excess moisture.. and it could possibly lead to mold/mildew during curing.. but as long as you check the buds first you shouldnt have any problems..
> 
> and yea.. you can use tupperware.. i did a couple times in a pinch.. you want the good sealing ones like you said.. but they work.. i just like mason jars because of how many you can fit in a small area... and they are really cheap...


 Thanks for all the great info in the last 3 months I have used your grow journal as a back up. when ever I need info You and TM ,Degambler ,Gypsy,Raider man have always been a big help thanks bro...The ladies have had a full week of flushing Final Phase and purple max. I will continue to flush. I will continue checking often for amber trichs... Sunday wil be day 59 so its getting close ..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 14, 2009)

Smokiethebear said:


> What I like to do is start cutting branches and the when all the plants are down I take the branches and really fast I "shape" them by cutting off everything that is sticking out then when that is done I go back and do my final trim this is where you choose how much you want to take off and how much you want to keep personally I keep everything with sugar...as to the hanging I think it makes for better bag appeal you get them nice tear drop buds...the smaller one I put on a screen


 Thanks im going to hang them..


LacyLePlant said:


> Amazing, Lacy gives 3 thumbs up, i just read your whole thread over the past couple nights! Im such a stoner i didnt even realize that its a recent thread! How long are you going to wait before you throw your new batch in? Are you thinking of doing one strain this time? Oh, and one question Sir, how often did you flush your room?, I know you didnt have a fan to flush, but did you open the door to let in fresh oxygen? The reason im asking is, ive always been weary of stale Co2, but looks like your bitches had no problem! Now you got me thinking bout doing soil!! Bravo Jack, Bravo!!!!!!


 I Have a batch in veg ready to go I will only be down a couple days for clean up and some minor construction I went to the Hydro store today and bought a shit load of new toys for my next run some lights as well as... Well Your gonna have to wait until I can get some pics and figure out how to put all this new shit together.. I do not flush my room the CO2 slowly dissapates and leaks out and when it drops below 1500 ppm the selonoid fires and releases co2. The air is scrubbed with a can 150 and a 750 cfm fan it cleans the air in side the room..Next run will be 4 strains..The DEEP CHUNCK X STRAWBERRY COUGH is a keeper she is covered in sugar like she's been trippled dipped.And the BUBBA X MASTER KUSH has 4 different shades of purple.The deapest purple I have ever seen on a MJ plant,, dropping the night temps and using purple max brings out the purple big time...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

very very nice...... awesome grow... can't wait to see the results... subscribed of course (where the hell have I been the last 3 months?)


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 15, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> I Have a batch in veg ready to go I will only be down a couple days for clean up and some minor construction...


Nice.

about the drying, ya - i go straight to paper lunch sacks. i weigh the sack right away on a digital scale. so you got say 100 or more lunch sacks lined up on a wire shelf... after a few days you start throwing them on a scale every other day. You know that those down to 1/4 the start weight (minus like 7.7 grams for the paper bag) are almost completely dry. Putting them into a plastic bag and closing it up after 'snugging' it together allows the remaining moisture to even out. A few days later you open up the bag and make sure that the center of the bag doesn't feel any cooler (moister) to the the touch than the stuff on the outside.

if you want the cure to take longer in a paper sack you just fold the top of the sack over while its drying, this slows the drying process way down.

though any which way will work i'm sure... i guess the big thing is trying to make it take at least 5 days... and less than 10 days. Faster would make the smoke harsh. And slower would risk mold formation. Though, allowing a tad bit of moisture (just a couple grams extra over the 1/4 weight) allows you to further cure the bud... chlorophyl breaks down... cannibinoids ease into their more psychoactive compounds... seems to take a good month before smoke is truly at its peak.

i've never tried hang-drying. however you do it, good luck.
.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 15, 2009)

DAY 58 I have seen my first sighting of amber trichs a few more days of flushing and its harvest time... I brought out the 12 oz beer can so every one can get an idea of the size of the colas... The pic with the 6 colas is the Strawberry Cough x Deep Chunck that was FIM'D and lollipop....Amazing..The second pic is the same strain not FIM'D..


----------



## raiderman (Aug 15, 2009)

great job bro. those 5 gallon buckets really panned out for yu. as far as drying i jus run strong fishing line across the room real tight.and linem up 4 to 5 days all dried.as far as curing i jus hangem and lettem get three-qarter dry then put in tins or jars. i like tins because yu can scrape the dry resins caked up on them wen thier fully cured.raider.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 15, 2009)

DAY 58 is some shots of the Master kush x bubba kush.. Pics 1 - 6 Master x Bubba Pic 7-8 MTF PIC 10 GREEN CRACK..


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

frostiness galore ... beautiful looking ladies. thanks for the updates and the great work! Walk on!!~~ 









JACKMAYOFFER said:


> DAY 58 I have seen my first sighting of amber trichs a few more days of flushing and its harvest time... I brought out the 12 oz beer can so every one can get an idea of the size of the colas... The pic with the 6 colas is the Strawberry Cough x Deep Chunck that was FIM'D and lollipop....Amazing..The second pic is the same strain not FIM'D..





JACKMAYOFFER said:


> DAY 58 is some shots of the Master kush x bubba kush.. Pics 1 - 6 Master x Bubba Pic 7-8 MTF PIC 10 GREEN CRACK..


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

Righteous...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 15, 2009)

Day 58 Macros..


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

My favorite of that bunch .... you can fell the intense stickiness and odour ...


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 15, 2009)

Dude hope you got your trimming army ready, cause that's gonna be a whole lotta fucking work.. But it's hell worth it in the end..
Amazing job man!!

Oh I'm sure this was asked a million times in the forums, but are you going to make hash? Cause I see atleast a half pound of hash from the trimmings you're getting..

again nice grow!


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 15, 2009)

raiderman said:


> great job bro. those 5 gallon buckets really panned out for yu. as far as drying i jus run strong fishing line across the room real tight.and linem up 4 to 5 days all dried.as far as curing i jus hangem and lettem get three-qarter dry then put in tins or jars. i like tins because yu can scrape the dry resins caked up on them wen thier fully cured.raider.


 Thanks Raidrman..I am pleased with the results cant wait to get the next round going got some new toys to put in the room... 


tahoe58 said:


> frostiness galore ... beautiful looking ladies. thanks for the updates and the great work! Walk on!!~~


 Thanks Tahoe...


GypsyBush said:


> Righteous...


 Not bad for a rookie huh Gypsy..


BlackRoses said:


> Dude hope you got your trimming army ready, cause that's gonna be a whole lotta fucking work.. But it's hell worth it in the end..
> Amazing job man!!
> 
> Oh I'm sure this was asked a million times in the forums, but are you going to make hash? Cause I see atleast a half pound of hash from the trimmings you're getting..
> ...


 No plans on making hash I will be giving the left over to a buddy...


theloadeddragon said:


> very very nice...... awesome grow... can't wait to see the results... subscribed of course (where the hell have I been the last 3 months?)


 Better late then never at least you get to see the final product..Thanks for subscribing...


DaGambler said:


> Nice.
> 
> about the drying, ya - i go straight to paper lunch sacks. i weigh the sack right away on a digital scale. so you got say 100 or more lunch sacks lined up on a wire shelf... after a few days you start throwing them on a scale every other day. You know that those down to 1/4 the start weight (minus like 7.7 grams for the paper bag) are almost completely dry. Putting them into a plastic bag and closing it up after 'snugging' it together allows the remaining moisture to even out. A few days later you open up the bag and make sure that the center of the bag doesn't feel any cooler (moister) to the the touch than the stuff on the outside.
> 
> ...


 Thanks brother the plan rite now is to hang them and jar them...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah man...

That is a Top Notch garden...

Regardless of being new... you did it RIGHT...


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 17, 2009)

wow everytime i come to your thread about 1once every couple of months i straight up want to fuckin cum myself becuase those are the hottest little ladies i have ever seen!!!!!!!!!
love the great work 
keep um commin


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 17, 2009)

hell yeah Jack!! everything's looking perfect...what an incredible 1st fucking grow...
happy harvesting...


gkn


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 17, 2009)

you are on a distinguished path my friend..... and PK? Yummy!


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 17, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> yeah man...
> 
> That is a Top Notch garden...
> 
> Regardless of being new... you did it RIGHT...


 Thanks Gypsy...


i grow everglades bud said:


> wow everytime i come to your thread about 1once every couple of months i straight up want to fuckin cum myself becuase those are the hottest little ladies i have ever seen!!!!!!!!!
> love the great work
> keep um commin


 Thanks ...wish you could smell these girls its out of this world...


GrowKindNugs said:


> hell yeah Jack!! everything's looking perfect...what an incredible 1st fucking grow...
> happy harvesting...
> 
> 
> gkn


 Thanks this week is the last week its all coming down..


theloadeddragon said:


> you are on a distinguished path my friend..... and PK? Yummy!


 Thanks next pics will be buds hanging and drying...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is 3 months start to finish...


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 17, 2009)

i dont feel like readin im gettin a head ache from these dumbass threads ppl are posting up these days but i got a few Q's 

what kind of lights?
what kind of hoods are those?
sealed room i am prettysure so whats the cooling equipment of choice.?

you have prolly said these millions of times but like i said im lazy today lmao haha thanx


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 17, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> i dont feel like readin im gettin a head ache from these dumbass threads ppl are posting up these days but i got a few Q's
> 
> what kind of lights?
> what kind of hoods are those?
> ...


 6x1000 w hortilux hps bulbs ,Magnun xxxl hoods,24,000 btu split ac unit,CO2 1500 PPM totaly sealed room.....


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 17, 2009)

u added 2 lamps i take it..6k pimp...im impressed with my lil old 2.6k , will be tru 3k , and 1k on veg side soon. so 4 k..but at the 2.6 i got like qp per plant


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> u added 2 lamps i take it..6k pimp...im impressed with my lil old 2.6k , will be tru 3k , and 1k on veg side soon. so 4 k..but at the 2.6 i got like qp per plant


 Yep I did it when I flipped them into flower I had more length than width.. I did not install the hoods just the light and reflector..Next run I will ditch the reflector and add the hoods...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 18, 2009)

ill end up with the 2500w i have in my veg room.. and the 4000w in my flower.. but i could imagine going with 6.5 from the start...

it really does give me a lot of hope to reach my goal of 8 ounces per plant... well actually my goal is higher than that... i would really like to get closer to 12 oz to a lb per plant... 

2 month veg under 24/0... then flower... maybe get me where i want??

i guess i will have a better idea when i get done with this grow...


----------



## 420caregiver (Aug 18, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Here is 3 months start to finish...


Wow that is amazing!


Please

How long you veg for? Time or hight 

at what time did you lollipop

form start to finish 3 months is that with veg?

these were clones right?

at what week or height did you flip to 12/12

how much did you spend on electricity?

what state you grow in?

sorry for all the question i just loved you results and i want to do the same in smaller scales thanks in advance!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope you don't mind identifying your PK in your harvest pics....... I would greatly appreciate that....


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 18, 2009)

420caregiver said:


> Wow that is amazing!
> 
> 
> Please
> ...


Its all in my journal the dates and pictures I veged for 28 days I think ...


theloadeddragon said:


> I hope you don't mind identifying your PK in your harvest pics....... I would greatly appreciate that....


No problem let me pull them...Out of all my strains I found the PK did not produce as well whem FIM'D..She was the only one. The ones I left un FIM'd seem to produce way more...All other strains loved it...Here's the PK ...As requested by THELOADEDDRAGON


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

sweet, very sweet indeed. Thanks. Walk On!!~~~


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 19, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Its all in my journal the dates and pictures I veged for 28 days I think ...
> 
> No problem let me pull them...Out of all my strains I found the PK did not produce as well whem FIM'D..She was the only one. The ones I left un FIM'd seem to produce way more...All other strains loved it...Here's the PK ...As requested by THELOADEDDRAGON


Very nice....

Could have told ya not to top them PK's if I had caught your thread earlier..... I have been trying to tell people they are center piece ladies  .... no one seems to understand.....

Very desirable phenotypes in that PK.... I sure hope you have taken a batch of clones from them..... 

Can't wait to see the finished product on those.

Excellent job...... all the research pays off eh?? hehe..... anyways... be by later....

And Thank You for the PK Pics.... that made my day


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 20, 2009)

Its Harvest time pulled down 6 plants today all trimmed up and hung ...Man ist's a lot of work.. Got a friend working next to me hopefully we can get it all done by the end of the weekend...Pics coming..


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 20, 2009)

yess indeed very tedious task. im sure ur room is gonna be alot of work. well worth it. ive got it down to my old lady doing most of that work with me just using the pruners for actually taking them down, and she does the wet manicure...pretty nice for me good luck...cant wait for the pics


----------



## smokinmayne (Aug 20, 2009)

Swweeet lookin forward to the pics


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 21, 2009)

gotta love harvest time... 

trimming is a pain in the ass.. dont know what ill do when i start pulling 8+ lbs (hopefully) every 50 to 60 days... ill end up getting an auto trimmer (against all that i am) because thats a lot to deal with solo and that frequently... 

cant wait to see the final product/yield and your gpw ratio.. congrats bro!


----------



## cowboyframer (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice. Can't wait for the reports.
Cowboy


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok Trim work is done it took 6 of us 4 days at 12 hrs a day non stop work...And let me say its ALOOOOT of work all of the ladies are hung.When I take them down and put them in jars is that a good time to weigh them to get in idea of total weight...Room temp 70 deg and humidity is 45%.Also whats the average time they take to dry hanging ?


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 24, 2009)

4-7days hanging, till stems snap ... and u could smoke a J with it. then back down on to ur trim table, take all stems off. into jars. in ur case that may be too time consuming. idk. i might roll them off there hanging lines, st8 into large grocery paper bags for a few days after, and in the evening spread the clumpy stickiness out over the bottom of a large cardboard box. probably several large paper bags, and cardboard boxs. in the mornings when u wake up, ea night they should significantly dry from the change of the paper bags to the bottom of the boxs. and within 3-5 nights of this, then into mason jars . might save u some time and hassel. just whats been working on my harvests.. and ive had to switch this time from jars primarly on this 1 wher i pulled over 2elbs.... alot has to do with the rh ps...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 24, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> 4-7days hanging, till stems snap ... and u could smoke a J with it. then back down on to ur trim table, take all stems off. into jars. in ur case that may be too time consuming. idk. i might roll them off there hanging lines, st8 into large grocery paper bags for a few days after, and in the evening spread the clumpy stickiness out over the bottom of a large cardboard box. probably several large paper bags, and cardboard boxs. in the mornings when u wake up, ea night they should significantly dry from the change of the paper bags to the bottom of the boxs. and within 3-5 nights of this, then into mason jars . might save u some time and hassel. just whats been working on my harvests.. and ive had to switch this time from jars primarly on this 1 wher i pulled over 2elbs.... alot has to do with the rh ps...


 Cool Thanks brother.. at what point should I weigh them up ?


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 24, 2009)

hmm once destemmed, and fairly dry... then like i said by spreading them out, a elb will lose significant wieght every night, till it levels out, and its completley ready. so id say for awhile you'd be spinning your wheels guessing off of wet wieghts... but at any point you want to log it , take note. i like to wieght them when there dry so i dont get disappointed by the amount lost during drying...


----------



## fattyjoint100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey I just had to say that was a very impressive grow u just did Im about to start up a room with 4 1000watt hortilux Hps. I was wondering about the type of pump u used to water with and any word on the total amount of dry bud


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 25, 2009)

Half of the harvest is jarred and curing here is some pics of the BUBBA KUSH X MASTER KUSH AND DEEP CHUNCK X STRAWBERRY COUGH STRAIGHT FIRE SON....   Any one want to guess what weight im gonna pull...PIC 1 PURPLE KUSH ,PIC 2 MTF ,PIC 3 4 6 7 8 9 BUBBA X MASTER KUSH ,PIC 5 DEEP CHUNCK X STRAWBERRY COUGH...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 25, 2009)

I 


Want


Some!!

Please????


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 25, 2009)

damn bro.. that is a fuckin sexy site... makes me want to go flip my girls right now... only 1 week until i do that tho..


its hard to say what you have their... maybe around 6 to 6.5 lbs... if im closest do i win a jar??


----------



## trapper (Aug 25, 2009)

very deed in nice.theirs no lookin back.keep it up my man.


----------



## smokinmayne (Aug 25, 2009)

Sweet ass sweet


----------



## laserbrn (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy shit!!!!! Just looking at those jars I would guess about 78 oz.

You're saying those jars are HALF of the harvest?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 26, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I
> 
> 
> Want
> ...





simpsonsampson420 said:


> damn bro.. that is a fuckin sexy site... makes me want to go flip my girls right now... only 1 week until i do that tho..
> 
> 
> its hard to say what you have their... maybe around 6 to 6.5 lbs... if im closest do i win a jar??


Thats awesome I hope your close I still have about the same amount still hanging...  And I did not add my 5th and 6th lights till mid flower Gonna add 2 more 1000 watters and 2 6oo w with some trays constructrion on the room will start in 2 days got some new toys to put in there..


trapper said:


> very deed in nice.theirs no lookin back.keep it up my man.


Got some monsters in the veg room ready to go and when I say monsters Im talking 6 plus feet tall and 4 foot wide..


smokinmayne said:


> Sweet ass sweet


Thanks ...The Deep Chunck x Strawberry cough actually leaves a layer of white dust behind from being covered in sugar crazy shit..


laserbrn said:


> Holy shit!!!!! Just looking at those jars I would guess about 78 oz.
> 
> You're saying those jars are HALF of the harvest?


YEP about half I have three more lines hanging in the room should be done tommorow.The BUBBA KUSH X MASTER KUSH produced big time she had rock hard purple and green nugs all the way to the middle of the plant in a spiral...


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 26, 2009)

Very impresive JACK.
Thosa are some beautiful nugs.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2009)

lookin good bro,keep it goin.raider.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 26, 2009)

Whoa if that's half your supply then I say:
Each jar contains 45 grams
you'd have 160 jars (approx.)
That's 7.2KG or about 16 lbs.

My preferred coffeeshop would give you 4.5euro / gram which would yield you: 32.400 euros in Amsterdam..
they ofcourse sell it for 12.50/gram and make a bigger killing..
But I'm sure you could get more from where ever you're located per gram.


----------



## trapper (Aug 26, 2009)

quote:Got some monsters in the veg room ready to go and when I say monsters Im talking 6 plus feet tall and 4 foot wide..so your going too do bushes,i did 3 bushes last winter with 3 different strains,they are fun and they guzzle the water,but i never got out of them like i get out of sea of green,but im no expert on bushes i did them once.but i did find they needed nitrogen farther into flowering,it may be because they use all their nutes so quick i dont know.but better experts on bushes then i on here.good luck.


----------



## Smokiethebear (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations on a very nice harvest.... Thanks for sharing you grow with us bro this has been a top notch I hope we get to see the next round...since we are guessing weight I will say that you have right around 5lbs jared up there so if thats half somewhere around 10lbs? Happy smoking


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2009)

trapper said:


> quote:Got some monsters in the veg room ready to go and when I say monsters Im talking 6 plus feet tall and 4 foot wide..so your going too do bushes,i did 3 bushes last winter with 3 different strains,they are fun and they guzzle the water,but i never got out of them like i get out of sea of green,but im no expert on bushes i did them once.but i did find they needed nitrogen farther into flowering,it may be because they use all their nutes so quick i dont know.but better experts on bushes then i on here.good luck.


yea thats pretty tall and wide for jus veg,.they'll stretch another 3 ft through flowering maybe. i've done bushes once.too many dobs of buds all over in stead of one to four large buds , tselected few branches ,pruning off long useless branches on the bottomthat are worthless going in to flowering ,at 2 weex flower prune again if needed.and uses less water thana bush also,.a plant puts out only a certain amnt of weed period.light wattage + container size= 2 oz we'll say. yu can have that 2 oz spreaded out over several branches or we'll say 1 major cola or 4 ns selected branches , more potent buds and pruning ,,less yur doin them like Blaze in big trash barrels..looks great bro.no more street prices,lol,rdr.


----------



## Stonedz (Aug 26, 2009)

i cried a little when i saw all those full jars, just beautiful!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 26, 2009)

Im guessing 7 1/2 lbs dry based on the jars shown being half of the entire harvest


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 26, 2009)

Weighed every thing in jars and pulled 7 lbs 2 oz put the rest of the harvest in jars tonight its looking like Its gonna hit close to 12 lbs total I will know once I weigh the rest. I'm using the big moms in veg as clones gonna try some drain to waist watering by hand just killed my neck and back...thanks to every one who. Helped me on here my first harvest was a complere sucess... Come on 12 lbsfor my first harvest!!! the medical community will enjoy all of it..look out for my new journal its gonna be twice the light with twice the plants!!!!


----------



## smokinmayne (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats dude
enjoy that dank


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2009)

12 lbs .yu found yur callin.i'm adding a 1000 watt with my 2-600s and thatll do till i get moved, then settin up my storageunit out of town.too many law callers around this neighborhood,lol. to let yu know thesepurple wrecks, bluemoonshine ,querkle , are real good .i'm doin all three and yhese are the bes yielding i seen in awhile.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 27, 2009)

when i made the original 6 to 6.5 lb guess i didnt read close enough that it was only 1/2 of your harvest... double that and i was pretty damn near right on!!

congrats bro.. very nice harvest... very nice indeed... should make for a nice pay day here soon for ya


----------



## wvoider09 (Aug 27, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Half of the harvest is jarred and curing here is some pics of the BUBBA KUSH X MASTER KUSH AND DEEP CHUNCK X STRAWBERRY COUGH STRAIGHT FIRE SON....   Any one want to guess what weight im gonna pull...PIC 1 PURPLE KUSH ,PIC 2 MTF ,PIC 3 4 6 7 8 9 BUBBA X MASTER KUSH ,PIC 5 DEEP CHUNCK X STRAWBERRY COUGH...


I might be late on this, but had to say Daaaaammmmmnnnn! +rep forever.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 27, 2009)

raiderman said:


> 12 lbs .yu found yur callin.i'm adding a 1000 watt with my 2-600s and thatll do till i get moved, then settin up my storageunit out of town.too many law callers around this neighborhood,lol. to let yu know thesepurple wrecks, bluemoonshine ,querkle , are real good .i'm doin all three and yhese are the bes yielding i seen in awhile.


 Sounds Good where did you get those beans from and are they Fem? Im gonna add to my mom room ...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Sounds Good where did you get those beans from and are they Fem? Im gonna add to my mom room ...


i got the purple wrecks from attitude ,the querkle from hempdepot(breedbay has the bes price tho)bluemoonshine fems suk eggs,but attitude has dj short reg. version and hes got that grape krush thats a big yielder,that is if yu like grape flavors, but all these are in regs.the best and most convenient way to get yure girls from reg seeds without having to use large containers for nuthin is take yuure seeding plants and putin 5" containers and flower at 6 to 8 inches as soon as yu see yure girls, transplant busting the rootball from the bottom out jus a bit and put in the buckets and switch bak to 24 hr veging or continue flowering,in two months that bucket will be packed with roots either and good yield all the same way.i've done 20 or 30 times,lol.i used to clone alot for awhile,then las yr jus started ordering seeds of variety.i think i like seed buyin more ,but i'm resetting up my clone dept because of the og kush18 and others i want around.og raskal at potpimp is a good breeder.white fire fems and the white #1.heres a recent gro from a guy that grew it.big ass buds.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 28, 2009)

every time i come to your thread i fuckin cum my pants bro..... beautiful grow!!!!!!!!!
how about a smoke report in a few weeks !! lmao
and im here to help you test also, just let me know!! lmao


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## tuli (Aug 28, 2009)

just moved containers out side with indica and sativa indicas have turned male, the sativa turned female 

my question is, the sativa's older leaves have turned dark green and alot of the stems have turned red and some branches as well. the weather has turned cooler 50's at nite low 70's daytime and some rain

any ideas?

thanx


----------



## raiderman (Aug 28, 2009)

tuli said:


> just moved containers out side with indica and sativa indicas have turned male, the sativa turned female
> 
> my question is, the sativa's older leaves have turned dark green and alot of the stems have turned red and some branches as well. the weather has turned cooler 50's at nite low 70's daytime and some rain
> 
> ...


did yu jus put them outside from long living inside?if thier not trained into strong UV light from yunsters like the sun it may smashem.the leaves will go fas and new er stronger ones come up later.other than that it could be the seasons gettin ready to change.


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 29, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


 
That shit is just off the chain...thats over 100bitches with wut 1.5-3 zips per. damn that like 5-10 bows bro thats real impressive set up. i need commercial space damn

is that the ebb and gro super sized holy shit.. i wannt to know ur ways raider...teach a simple minded dirt man?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2009)

thats from a grower at potpimp that does the og raskals white fire, moulti fems seeds.but i saw a sweet 48 plant ebb and flow for a 1,000.maybe one day i may try it .


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 30, 2009)

the ebb and gro system is a 12 site system the is expandable to 48 sites for 600.00....


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> the ebb and gro system is a 12 site system the is expandable to 48 sites for 600.00....


yea i would want the big one ,lol,more pots more weed.but i redone my mix and getting large enuff bud to satisfy me for now,later.rdr.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

hey man ... you do a fabulous job ... there's always something somewhere bigger and better. you got urself set sweet and growing badass weed .... but I totally know what u mean .... more is well, more .... hahahaha! walking on!!~~~~~


raiderman said:


> yea i would want the big one ,lol,more pots more weed.but i redone my mix and getting large enuff bud to satisfy me for now,later.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Sounds Good where did you get those beans from and are they Fem? Im gonna add to my mom room ...


 i ordered some dj short grape krush and bluemoonshine ,thier reg. seeds.heres a couple pics i found at grasscity of grape krush.yea they jus restocked friday and already out .the grape krush goes fas,,jus glad thier available.


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 30, 2009)

12 lbs. from 6000watts (with CO2) means that you did absolutely everything right... so now the trick is going to be successfully duplicating your first grow time after time.

I'm still waiting for that 'perfect grow' ... so i can just duplicate it 

congrats. those purple-hued buds will fetch a premium.
.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

fukin gorgeous!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 30, 2009)

great grow buddy!!


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 30, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Weighed every thing in jars and pulled 7 lbs 2 oz put the rest of the harvest in jars tonight its looking like Its gonna hit close to 12 lbs total I will know once I weigh the rest. I'm using the big moms in veg as clones gonna try some drain to waist watering by hand just killed my neck and back...thanks to every one who. Helped me on here my first harvest was a complere sucess... Come on 12 lbsfor my first harvest!!! the medical community will enjoy all of it..look out for my new journal its gonna be twice the light with twice the plants!!!!


Excellent work bro, that all looks like some top shelf bud . Congrats on all the effort you put in to get this far, it seems like too much work even for me lol but you pulled it off perfectly. I havnt checked in for a while so now I gotta go back and read all the pages ive missed, so far ive only scanned through the last few for the pics and your comments.

Much respect and I wish I could get me a little sample of it all 




simpsonsampson420 said:


> ill end up with the 2500w i have in my veg room.. and the 4000w in my flower.. but i could imagine going with 6.5 from the start...
> 
> it really does give me a lot of hope to reach my goal of 8 ounces per plant... well actually my goal is higher than that... i would really like to get closer to 12 oz to a lb per plant...
> 
> ...


With that kind of wattage you could easily achieve those numbers and I know you can. A 2 month veg should be sufficient but I wouldnt bother doing 24/0. 20/4 is a better option in my opinion and even the good old 18/6 is enough. It basically comes down to the number of plants under the lighting and how much room you have to train them to grow each plant to its full potential. Less plants = bigger per plant yield.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2009)

i run mine 24 hrs straight till they flower.


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 31, 2009)

man i want to pull 12...Damn... i need to re vamp something... anyways cheers excellent job i knew u had it in u from the start...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 1, 2009)

great results solid nugs


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 2, 2009)

Amazing job man.. How long are you going to cure them?
+rep

Peace!


----------



## ref (Sep 2, 2009)

real nice brother will follow you on upcoming grows. i got a 12k watt set up im working on! enjoy your smoke!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

and hopefully you also have a 10% share of PGE stock and get ur power really really cheap. j/k. Walk on!!!~~~~ 


ref said:


> real nice brother will follow you on upcoming grows. i got a 12k watt set up im working on! enjoy your smoke!


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks every one.. Setting up the new room and adding some lighting to the old one I was abel to add 2 more lights making my next grow 8 x1000. Also I am going with drain to waist on tabels.Using Coco with a 1 hp chiller gonna run Casey Jones, Masterx Bubba, Giesel, Deep Chunck x Strawberry cough Clones are rooted and ready to go..Got a pic to post this is what I am shooting for next run ..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

probably one of the most "commercial" set ups I have seen on here... props


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 3, 2009)

why not do ebb 'n flow? drain to waste just seems kinda like... a waste.

though if you have someone's footsteps to follow in you might avoid some of the problems i can imagine you having with that... like nute build-up... uncertain pH in the media itself...

is the chiller really necesary if ur doing drain to waste? i was thinking that they was really only useful for a reservoir. i guess you'll have a res... is it for increasing the oxygen level in the res? it's not like the water is going to get heated up by recirculating through a NFT setup or such... just curious.

so is this going to be a drip setup?
.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 3, 2009)

This is one beautiful industrial setup
JACKMAYOFFER: keeping the world smoking...


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

holyfuk. excellent effort. I do believe the new lounger should come in handy to be watching this one  ... hahahaha ..... Bakin'On!!~~~~~


JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Thanks every one.. Setting up the new room and adding some lighting to the old one I was abel to add 2 more lights making my next grow 8 x1000. Also I am going with drain to waist on tabels.Using Coco with a 1 hp chiller gonna run Casey Jones, Masterx Bubba, Giesel, Deep Chunck x Strawberry cough Clones are rooted and ready to go..Got a pic to post this is what I am shooting for next run ..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 3, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> why not do ebb 'n flow? drain to waste just seems kinda like... a waste.
> 
> though if you have someone's footsteps to follow in you might avoid some of the problems i can imagine you having with that... like nute build-up... uncertain pH in the media itself...
> 
> ...


Yes it will be a drip set up and yes there will be a chiller and lots af bubbles in the rez. I will be using a 150 gallon rez and a second one to collect my water from my ac unit and dehumidafier. The drippers will allow the plants to get clean nutes through out the week and I will only have to change the rez every 7 days I may replace sooner depending on the results..I am following some ones foot steps who has amazing results Im going to run 3 x1000 w per 4x6 tabel 2 above and one vert..


BlackRoses said:


> This is one beautiful industrial setup
> JACKMAYOFFER: keeping the world smoking...


IM not even a fly on the wall or a grain of salt trust me that is actually the norm now in the Medical seen...


tahoe58 said:


> holyfuk. excellent effort. I do believe the new lounger should come in handy to be watching this one  ... hahahaha ..... Bakin'On!!~~~~~


Its gonna be nice to have my small room as a test room for whats to come tabels are in the room and so is the rez hanging the lights and building the stands...Thats I nice chair you got there TAHOE...Make sure you dont fall asleep and wake up and im harvesting...


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

no sleeping allowed .. only spacewalking .... Walk on!!~~


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 3, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Im going to run 3 x1000 w per 4x6 tabel 2 above and one vert..


hmmm.... 2k over the top would be p.l.e.n.t.y. ... (each lamp having a 3' by 4' area) ... now if you are only runnning (3) 4x6 trays, each of them 3 or 4 feet apart... [] [] [] ....
two lights over each... then lights number 7 and 8 would go one between each tray for some good side coverage on 4 of the 6 long sides of the trays. If i were running 8 lights i think i'd rather see four trays though... [] [] [] [] with two lights over each. and only 1 or 2 feet between the long sides of each tray, just enough to move through. room dimensions might be a limiting factor though.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

WooT WooT...



>


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 3, 2009)

slick haha


----------



## laserbrn (Sep 3, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> slick haha


Was that picture taken through a window?


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

That looks pretty much awesome . . .


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 4, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> That looks pretty much awesome . . .


looks like (6) 4'x6' trays and (4) 3'x3' trays.... maybe a 100 gal. and a 200 gal. rez... feed lines but no individual drip emmiters... 14 or so 600w lamps?

do you know the person running this or is this just the dream room of the future  ?
.


----------



## headband707 (Sep 4, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Thanks every one.. Setting up the new room and adding some lighting to the old one I was abel to add 2 more lights making my next grow 8 x1000. Also I am going with drain to waist on tabels.Using Coco with a 1 hp chiller gonna run Casey Jones, Masterx Bubba, Giesel, Deep Chunck x Strawberry cough Clones are rooted and ready to go..Got a pic to post this is what I am shooting for next run ..


 
Nice set up DAMN!! with all those strains what would you say was the best one or even your best three? Not sleepy bud ,don't like sleepy bud, Peace out Headband707


----------



## homegrownusa (Sep 4, 2009)

for your first grow, and now your second .. i gotta say man you are the superman of weed 

i been following this site for about a year and finally made an account the other day. you have one of the most impressive grows i have seen documented anywhere online. good luck man and nice work.



headband707 said:


> Nice set up DAMN!! with all those strains what would you say was the best one or even your best three? Not sleepy bud ,don't like sleepy bud, Peace out Headband707


----------



## headbandrocker (Sep 4, 2009)

amazing room,well done


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 5, 2009)

woops. that'd be (16) 600 watt bulbs in that pic.

i knew of a guy running that same number in Florida... rented a house on each side of the house that he owned. Pulling electric from 3 different houses he never had to worry about uncomfortably high power consumption. I'm leery of running over 6k ju-ju. 9600 watts (plus a.c. or whatever else) ... not where i'm at now. At that point i think i'd be looking at the greenhouse. But, hell, more power to 'em.
.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

with the advance techonlogy of micro power generation is it not realistic to think about that again ... I mean some of the operations certainly would have the cash flow to support that kind of captial expenditure? there seem to be spo many different options for power off the grid ... ? just thinking out loud?


DaGambler said:


> woops. that'd be (16) 600 watt bulbs in that pic.
> 
> i knew of a guy running that same number in Florida... rented a house on each side of the house that he owned. Pulling electric from 3 different houses he never had to worry about uncomfortably high power consumption. I'm leery of running over 6k ju-ju. 9600 watts (plus a.c. or whatever else) ... not where i'm at now. At that point i think i'd be looking at the greenhouse. But, hell, more power to 'em.
> .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> with the advance techonlogy of micro power generation is it not realistic to think about that again ... I mean some of the operations certainly would have the cash flow to support that kind of captial expenditure? there seem to be spo many different options for power off the grid ... ? just thinking out loud?


For real thank you.;...... you just helped me in my developments my friend!!! + rep to yah (if I can)


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> with the advance techonlogy of micro power generation is it not realistic to think about that again ... I mean some of the operations certainly would have the cash flow to support that kind of captial expenditure? there seem to be spo many different options for power off the grid ... ? just thinking out loud?


they say it takes 20 years to see a return on your investment in a solar panel setup. Now if you planned on sticking around for 20 years (and own your home) ... and had the money to invest... then it seems like a safe investment. I could see a greenhouse having lower cost and higher production than that afforded by a 20k solar panel upgrade, however.
.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yea the practicalities of solar and wind have some real challenhes. I was thinking of microturbines for either hydro or natural gas fired generation. But its been a while since I looked at these. Capstone Turbines out of California seemed to have a very viable product. Not sure itf that ever got off the ground. This is another one that I have seen reference to but have not looked into it alt all. 

http://www.whispergen.com/



DaGambler said:


> they say it takes 20 years to see a return on your investment in a solar panel setup. Now if you planned on sticking around for 20 years (and own your home) ... and had the money to invest... then it seems like a safe investment. I could see a greenhouse having lower cost and higher production than that afforded by a 20k solar panel upgrade, however.
> .


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 6, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> they say it takes 20 years to see a return on your investment in a solar panel setup. Now if you planned on sticking around for 20 years (and own your home) ... and had the money to invest... then it seems like a safe investment. I could see a greenhouse having lower cost and higher production than that afforded by a 20k solar panel upgrade, however.
> .



Since the boom in oil prices, most of the technology that's used in making solar panels have reduced in price significantly and can produce much more then a couple of years ago.
I've seen plenty of companies that guarantee a ROI of 8 years or less (depending on where you live).
So in reality to avoid many legal difficulties that could come when growing multiple 600W lamps, it could be advisable to invest in solar panels.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> Yea the practicalities of solar and wind have some real challenhes. I was thinking of microturbines for either hydro or natural gas fired generation. But its been a while since I looked at these. Capstone Turbines out of California seemed to have a very viable product. Not sure itf that ever got off the ground. This is another one that I have seen reference to but have not looked into it alt all.
> 
> http://www.whispergen.com/


Tahoe have you seen people convert old alternators into a PMA? It is supposed to increase output and efficientcy 4-5 times over. People are using them to build cheap home-made wind generators.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

no I have not, I'll have to take a look into that .... thanks for the thought and the heads up .... walking on!~~~~~


NewGrowth said:


> Tahoe have you seen people convert old alternators into a PMA? It is supposed to increase output and efficientcy 4-5 times over. People are using them to build cheap home-made wind generators.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> no I have not, I'll have to take a look into that .... thanks for the thought and the heads up .... walking on!~~~~~


I was thinking something similar....... and using water as a constant instead of wind (but wind and sun too, just in smaller proportions,  )


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

hydro is probably some of the most efficient in power extraction. And the on-demand aspect is also appealing if reversoirs are used. In "small" hydro or microhydro, if one has the reliability of the flowing stream ....there is little that can compete. Small storage can be done in an efficient and effecitve manner and not take up too much space. 


theloadeddragon said:


> I was thinking something similar....... and using water as a constant instead of wind (but wind and sun too, just in smaller proportions,  )


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

These guys have it down pat... *

**GEOTHERMAL...* 

​ 



Chena Hot Spring said:


> http://www.yourownpower.com/index.shtml
> 
> 
> *Chena Horticulture Projects*
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

one of my good friends is a geothermal engineer. Built quite a few projects in NorthAmerica. I see the limitation to geothermal as the location .... siting your facility/residence where it is readily available. Same true for hydro ... but I guess I believe hydro a little more pervasive than geothermal. But certainly when it is readily and economically available, geothermal has HUGE advantages. Great post GB!!


----------



## 707Napacalibomb (Sep 7, 2009)

way to invest early and enjoy yourself SHINE ON BROTHER


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 7, 2009)

don't look like anyone will be using water to supply electric to grow weed anytime soon. geo-thermal, dams, ocean wave energy... too expensive.

it would seem Jack is a very busy boy. Jack and Jill went up the hill to fetch a pail of water...

j - a - a - a - c - k ..... J- a - a - a - a - a - c - k .......

must be higher 'n shit.   
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

expensive is relative...

how much in electricity bills will you pay, for the rest of your life?

I am not saying it's perfect... just one of the many options...

as for high... you know it bro...

And just to illustrate my point even further...

this unit produces *400 KW*...

a smaller unit would be.. well.. smaller...


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 7, 2009)

first you'd have to buy the land. or just happen to have a hot spring in your backyard. solar can be anywhere (except the long alaskan night?) and wind can be anywhere, i would guess.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

Sure...

But *IF* you have access to it... it's producing at 100% capacity 24/7...

no calm days.. no cloudy days... 

Just saying IF.. bro...

I really don't imagine many of us are willing to spend what it ACTUALLY take to power an op without "plugging in"...

Hell... I'm on a generator.. paying $14 bucks a gallon to feed 24/7... multiply that by the last *OR* the next 20 years...


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hell... I'm on a generator.. paying $14 bucks a gallon to feed 24/7... multiply that by the last *OR* the next 20 years...


holy hell, dude. i've heard you say something about a generator before... your house has no electricity?! or just not enough?

i've done the math on running an Op 'off the grid' via a diesel generator or such.... you'd be giving 1/3 of ur profit right to the gas company.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> holy hell, dude....




I live 400 miles from the nearest Electrical pole... or the nearest road... bank... hydro shop...

It's not the end of the world... but we can see it from here...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks every one DEGAMBLER I plead the fifth on if I know the owner of that set up ..As far as power goes almost every one that is growing for a large amount of patience and Med clubs do not grow at home, These set ups are grown in large industrial buildings where power is not in issue. On the city side there is 4,160 volts that is dropped down to a three phase panel 480 v /277and a transformer splits the 120v /208 v to sub panels having over 10,000amps available.There was a place on the news in Cali that was over 500,000 sq feet burning 1,000x 1,000 watts caught fire. It takes an amazing amount of Medical marijuana to supply the medical community where I live We are not even a fly on the wall or a grain of sand when you look at the over all picture .


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 7, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> looks like (6) 4'x6' trays and (4) 3'x3' trays.... maybe a 100 gal. and a 200 gal. rez... feed lines but no individual drip emmiters... 14 or so 600w lamps?
> 
> do you know the person running this or is this just the dream room of the future  ?
> .


 There is 20 x 1000 w and the trays are 4x8 there is 250 gallon rez and a 150 gallon rez in the room. And a 500 gallon rez out side the room that holds the RO water . The set up you see was not complete at the time of the picture it is drain to waist. You can see the drain line in the pic.This is 1 of 4 rooms this room is growing Blue Dream.


headband707 said:


> Nice set up DAMN!! with all those strains what would you say was the best one or even your best three? Not sleepy bud ,don't like sleepy bud, Peace out Headband707


 I smoke Sativa's most of the time I really like JACK the Ripper and Deep Chunck X Strawberry cough.. Thanks for the cooking tip I made suckers with the BUBBA KUSH X MASTER KUSH Lower buds and they are amazing for pain way better then any pain killer I have ever taken for my neck and back pain...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

It really seems I should be moving out of BFE and going to Cali...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2009)

all I see is steel plastic rubber etc. etc. I love to build and design things, ..... water.....  fuck the man......

Cost is very little in comparision ($ wise) when you build the unit  ...... but will take a bunch of work and time  ......... but I could design to my own specifications and circumstances  .........


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

I just went looking at microhydro and microturbines .... looks like generally up to 100kW .... 100-150kW NG portable generation is like $20k? but these small home backup units of up to 10kW are around $2k?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2009)

think I could build it at 1/4 of the cost???


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

I imagine so .... site and purpose designed and built ... I expect it won't be long before I am off the grid ... I like the peace quiet and solitude.


theloadeddragon said:


> think I could build it at 1/4 of the cost???


----------



## partyreefer (Sep 7, 2009)

Absolutely insane. I envy you with every fiber of my moral being. Obviously subscribed =]


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 7, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> There was a place on the news in Cali that was over 500,000 sq feet burning 1,000x 1,000 watts caught fire. It takes an amazing amount of Medical marijuana to supply the medical community where I live We are not even a fly on the wall or a grain of sand when you look at the over all picture .


i'm sure there's a lot (or a few) warehouses/factories burning that many HID's... was that place actually growing mary-ju-wanna?
.


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 7, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> There is 20 x 1000 w and the trays are 4x8 there is 250 gallon rez and a 150 gallon rez in the room. And a 500 gallon rez out side the room that holds the RO water . The set up you see was not complete at the time of the picture it is drain to waist. You can see the drain line in the pic.This is 1 of 4 rooms this room is growing Blue Dream.


it's all a matter of scale...  the rez's get bigger... the lamps get bigger... the trays get bigger... i was close with the guess of 16 lamps at least 

Makes me wanna go greenhouse... 'cuz i'll never be able to compete with that kind of electrical usage... indoor space... etc. But i guess i don't wanna do this forever... still hoping to hit it and quit it. My jealousy knows no limits.  
.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 8, 2009)

Im building a greenhouse!!  wanna help me?? I will even run some electricity out there just to make you happy


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im building a greenhouse!!  wanna help me?? I will even run some electricity out there just to make you happy


my ideal job would be tending to a greenhouse in the middle of nowhere. (as long as its not in Alaska, brrrrrrrr, save that for GypsyBush )
.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 9, 2009)

i'd be happy with just a house of green.. even if its not in a green house... a huge as commercial op, that didnt feel so commercialized, would be sick...


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 9, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i'd be happy with just a house of green.. even if its not in a green house... a huge as commercial op, that didnt feel so commercialized, would be sick...


that sounds good too. back when it was less restricted a friend / acquaintance of mine moved up to alaska to take part in the 'family business'. his father had a house. his sister had a house. and they hooked him up with a house of his own. each of which was a grow house. the biggest expense after electric was giving the small plane owner a cut to fly the green down to the lower 50 states.
.


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 9, 2009)

"SACRAMENTO, Calif., July 12 /U.S Newswire/ -- In a first-ever *federal* trial of a medical *marijuana* provider, the jury in a Sacramento court convicted Chico resident Bryan Epis yesterday on criminal conspiracy and drug manufacturing charges. Even as some of America's closest allies have moved to decriminalize recreational use of the drug and despite a six-year-old state law that allows access to medical *marijuana* for seriously ill patients acting on their doctor's advice, *federal* laws mandate that Epis spend at least 10 years behind bars. 
Jurors for the trial were instructed by Judge Frank C. Damrell Jr. not to consider any argument regarding Epis' chronic pain, his doctor's prescription ... "

reason enough to keep even a 'perfectly legal (at the state level) op' to yourself.... your significant other... and the one dispensary that you help to provide.

mandatory minimums are retarded. they put someone with 100 plants in jail for 5 to 40 years... 1000 plants (incuding clones) for at least 10 years... while rapists get out in 2 years, murderers often get out after serving only 10 years.... why aren't their federal mandatory minimums on rape and murder? you'd think a life would be worth at least a couple dimes.

and another.... 

"EDDY LEPP RECEIVES 10-YEAR MANDATORY MINIMUM FOR MEDICAL MARIJUANA

SAN FRANCISCO - May 18th. US District Judge Marilyn Patel sentenced Eddy Lepp to ten years mandatory minimum for having grown over 1,000 marijuana plants for a medical marijuana garden in Lake County.
Patel called the sentence "excessive," but said she had no choice under federal law. In addition, she sentenced Lepp to five years of supervised release with drug testing. She invited Lepp to file for a rehearing in case the law should change.
Lepp called it "very, very sad" that the government showed no compassion, saying"I've broken no laws of the state in which I reside." He asked that he be allowed to surrender himself voluntarily, noting that he had met every court date over the seven years of his case and that his daughter had health problems.
US attorney Dave Hall opposed the request, arguing that the government had new evidence of Lepp's involvement in a marijuana grow that was traced to a neighbor's property last week. Lepp's friends staunchly deny that he had any involvement in the grow.
Patel granted Lepp's request and set a surrender date of July 6th, while inviting the government to submit any additional incriminating evidence it might have to demand an earlier surrender.
Patel ruled that Lepp was ineligible for the "safety valve" exemption to the mandatory minimum on two grounds. First, the evidence showed that Lepp had been a leader or organizer of other people in his activity. Secondly, the government claimed that he had failed give a full and truthful account of his activities. At his trial, Lepp had testified that he did not grow any marijuana, but simply let his land be used for cultivation by other patients. The government had asked Lepp to recant this claim and admit that he grew the marijuana.
Lepp refused, saying he had testified truthfully.
"I've never seen a man work harder to get time in prison than Mr. Lepp," remarked Mr Hall.
"I would rather do ten years and be able to look myself in the eyes than never be able to look myself in the eyes again," said Lepp.
The courtroom burst into gasps and sobs as Patel pronounced her sentence. Lepp's attorney, Michael Hinckley, called it an "incredible sentence." Patel responded, "Incredible is what the law requires."
Patel noted that Lepp's driving passion appeared to be legalizing marijuana. "Maybe you want to be a martyr for the cause," she said.
California NORML coordinator Dale Gieringer commented: "This case sadly illustrates the senselessness of federal marijuana laws. The last thing this country needs is more medical marijuana prisoners. Hopefully, we can change the law and get Eddy out of jail before he completes his sentence."

Thanks For All Your Hard Work Mr. Barack Obama !!!
.


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 10, 2009)

dankmango said:


> no joke bro, I have been smokin weed since I lost my father, mainly as a drug i was experimenting with. Now I am grown up and have ulcerative colitis along with other stomach/eating problems. Marijuana is the only thing I trust to increase my appetite, calm my stomach, and let me fall asleep without crazy stomach pains. I can go from throwing up in tears to eating a cheeseburger in like ten minutes with a bowl of some chronic. If only everyone understood.......


Im in the same boat.Great grow and thread by the way


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 10, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Ya I hear you any one who belives in ghosts and any one who belives Tupac is alive and any one who gives all his weed to some one he dosent know and they rob him ...Well you get the picture of this Idiot . As far as the nutes go This is what a few of my parteners use so I gave it a try the next round I will probally use half the nutes..What do you mean by wasted light?


Ha Ha there has been some of the dumbest comments I have ever seen on any forum period in this thread!Haters or I like your grow but I would...or I don't like big plants damn goofy son


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 10, 2009)

12 lbs on your first indoor dang!


----------



## milowerx96 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice set up. I think you have way too many plants for the light and space. I count at least 63. That is going to be a shit load of work after they start growing and flowering. Your going to have to flower those short or you will have problems with air not flowing through the canopy mold and then the pest come. I love the room I have one of those sentinel chhc1 controllers to. How long have you had yours? What do you think. I just got mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 11, 2009)

milowerx96 said:


> Nice set up. I think you have way too many plants for the light and space. I count at least 63. That is going to be a shit load of work after they start growing and flowering. Your going to have to flower those short or you will have problems with air not flowing through the canopy mold and then the pest come. I love the room I have one of those sentinel chhc1 controllers to. How long have you had yours? What do you think. I just got mine a few weeks ago.


heh heh. i think its too late to offer suggestions on this one... he just harvest 12 lbs. under 6000watts. If anyone can do better than that... in a fast-turnover sea of green... it isn't by much.
.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 11, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> heh heh. i think its too late to offer suggestions on this one... he just harvest 12 lbs. under 6000watts. If anyone can do better than that... in a fast-turnover sea of green... it isn't by much.
> .


Yeah, FOr real..... thats extremely hard to even MATCH!

I not offer jack no advice....... hes pullin per watt same as I.....


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 11, 2009)

milowerx96 said:


> Nice set up. I think you have way too many plants for the light and space. I count at least 63. That is going to be a shit load of work after they start growing and flowering. Your going to have to flower those short or you will have problems with air not flowing through the canopy mold and then the pest come. I love the room I have one of those sentinel chhc1 controllers to. How long have you had yours? What do you think. I just got mine a few weeks ago.



LMAO This guy


----------



## tilemaster (Sep 11, 2009)

so unfortunate.... id hate to be 1 of the last fallen 1's....


DaGambler said:


> "SACRAMENTO, Calif., July 12 /U.S Newswire/ -- In a first-ever *federal* trial of a medical *marijuana* provider, the jury in a Sacramento court convicted Chico resident Bryan Epis yesterday on criminal conspiracy and drug manufacturing charges. Even as some of America's closest allies have moved to decriminalize recreational use of the drug and despite a six-year-old state law that allows access to medical *marijuana* for seriously ill patients acting on their doctor's advice, *federal* laws mandate that Epis spend at least 10 years behind bars.
> Jurors for the trial were instructed by Judge Frank C. Damrell Jr. not to consider any argument regarding Epis' chronic pain, his doctor's prescription ... "
> 
> reason enough to keep even a 'perfectly legal (at the state level) op' to yourself.... your significant other... and the one dispensary that you help to provide.
> ...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 11, 2009)

milowerx96 said:


> Nice set up. I think you have way too many plants for the light and space. I count at least 63. That is going to be a shit load of work after they start growing and flowering. Your going to have to flower those short or you will have problems with air not flowing through the canopy mold and then the pest come. I love the room I have one of those sentinel chhc1 controllers to. How long have you had yours? What do you think. I just got mine a few weeks ago.


Did you read any of my Journal I had zero pest problems and zero mold problems.. I think you should read before you type...


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 11, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Did you read any of my Journal I had zero pest problems and zero mold problems..


 dont you just hate it when people decide to chime in on your thread without reading anything............. Nice grow BTW.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 11, 2009)

What up every one been hard at work getting the new room set up The new run will be 8 x 1000 watts with 4 -3x6 Tabels 18 sites per tabel here is what I have done ... The room is 9'x15' so space has been super tight I really enjoyed my last set up but it killed my neck and back watering. I am running 150 gallon rez so I will have approx 7 days of nutriance I have also added a PH doser this will allow me the lead way to not have to attend to the garden for a few days...


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 12, 2009)

(LOOK AT THE ABOVE DAMNED PICTURES !!! )

meh.

i might stay tuned.

heh heh heh.

"nice." light will not be a limiting factor. co2 will not be a limiting factor. i think the biggest limiting factor in this grow is just going to come down to genetics. i have no experience with rockwool. what is the grapevine telling you about keeping it free of algae? you gonna try to shield the tops from the light or anything like that? i see you went with 4 tables rather than 3... with 2 lights over each table. good choice. if you've got a nutrient adding device (or just a pH'er?)... you might also consider picking up a "level-loc" float valve for connecting right onto a RO system. These keep the water level in your reservoir constant. Then you would only have to competely empty and refill the rez once every 2 weeks or so. It looks like you'll be flowering them while they are shorter this time around. And if you ever want to 'upgrade' you'd only have to switch out the tables in favor of 4' by 8's, though that would prolly take you out of ur room dimensions... just saying that the lamps could support the footprint. But this works too  

adjustable 1/2 gph drippers? what size water pump(s) gph? what size aquarium is your air pump meant to handle? the grey thing is the chiller.... what's the blue thing in the near corner? and the wall-mounted black contraption in pic 4? WTH is in pic 5, is that a Lil Giant? nice plumbing work. wanna trade? we could do like a 'wife swap' deal... only i'd come and live in your house and you would come and live in my big doghouse 
.


----------



## usernamee (Sep 12, 2009)

hey jack..how much is your electric bill running you using that setup?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 12, 2009)

hey jack im just wondering why you didnt go with an ebb and flow type system.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 12, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> (LOOK AT THE ABOVE DAMNED PICTURES !!! )
> 
> meh.
> 
> ...


 Whats up ..Ok I will try to answer all your questions ..As far as genitics I feel confident that I have the goods And so does the medical community..As far as the float I have that covered I have a float hooked up to my rez and that is connected to my RO system..For this size system a 1/2 pump is what it takes I went with 1 hp pump so I can add more tabels later.As far as flipping them Im going to flip them when they are 8 to 12" gonna build a trellis over the tabels thats my project today.The blue thing is my commercial dehumidafier that pumps the water out to my rez. The black thing on the wall is a filter this keeps the sprayers free of any debrie thats in the rez.Thanks for the props on the plumbing everything has to be perfecet or I stress big time...Thats why the room looks so clean..As far as wife swaps go if your willing to live with a system thats pulls 12 lbs and a bikini model then where good to go...


usernamee said:


> hey jack..how much is your electric bill running you using that setup?


 Dunno just built it I will find out in 30 days..


rbahadosingh said:


> hey jack im just wondering why you didnt go with an ebb and flow type system.


 No reason I want to try every system out there and see which one works best for me...


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome room
how is the bubba kush ya just grew tAste and smell?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 12, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> Awesome room
> how is the bubba kush ya just grew tAste and smell?


 Its one of my favorite strains mine is a little different then he standard bubba it BUBBA X MASTER KUSH and It produced 2 lbs per light the buds where dark purple ..I will be doing second run of her starting Monday...


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 12, 2009)

i guess you won't actually have to ever change out the rez if you are doing drain to waste... less you are flushing with hygrozyme or klear or something.

and the only other thing i could think of... which i should be doing myself... is to lay some 6 mil. white plastic or panda plastic on the floor just for reflectivity... maybe even added security against puncturing the pond liner.

forget switching places with you and your bikini model wife... i just want to be one of the plants living in that room 
.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 12, 2009)

haha gotta love this wife swap convo goin on here. 

great setup tho jack rep+ for that shit.
def clean and well organized.

ill be following for sure. gotta see this trellis project u got goin on


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 13, 2009)

Man that is going to be some off the chart bad ass growing bro,
Can't wait to see some major results again..
Will be following..

Cheers,


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice setup. Question....where do i put the ballast??Outside of the grow room or in it?? Thanks


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 13, 2009)

I would be afraid of getting busted with that amount of electricity flowing through!!!


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 13, 2009)

How much did that setup cost anyways??


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 13, 2009)

lol, ever heard of editing a post and adding more stuff? 
j/k bro, and you can put the ballast both outside or inside the growing room.. it's all up to you and how much cables you want to stretch through your home


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 13, 2009)

ya puttin the ballasts outside the grow zone lowers heat emissions too so its easier to keep cool. and power consumption in the US isnt sole grounds for a search warrant to be granted but the cops can dig thru ur trash and shit so dont dispose of shit thru ure own agrbage. and if ure a dealer too then u increase ur chances of having heat brought to u.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 13, 2009)

Dealer??? come on people  ..If you notice in earlier post the Harvest pro ballast are mounted in a seperate room ,I mounted the new ballast in the room beacuse they have a built in fan making them run cool..TrueStoner it cost 1 million dollars to build the room...and I mounted the ballast under water to keep them hidden...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 13, 2009)

ya about a millie sounds right


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 14, 2009)

yep, mine also came around 1 mil.


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 14, 2009)

i'd say them boys down at the hydro shop took ya'll for a ride...

i got my shiz-nit setup for less than 50k. 
.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2009)

wow!

what a rip off..

hope your joking bout the mill....


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 16, 2009)

8 x 1000 watts ,2 hp chiller ,Ice boxes cooling the lights,4-3'x6' drain to waist tabels, To the left we have MASTER KUSH X BUBBA KUSH, to the right we have Querkle and SFV KUSH... The plants will be scrog in a sea of green here we go day 1...   It


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 17, 2009)

ice boxes and every damn thing, huh?

i know those missing girls down on the end are killing you as much as they are killing me...

will there be a remedy?
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 17, 2009)

BRILLIANT...

100 milion x +rep...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 17, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> ice boxes and every damn thing, huh?
> 
> i know those missing girls down on the end are killing you as much as they are killing me...
> 
> ...


 Of course There going in today..


GypsyBush said:


> BRILLIANT...
> 
> 100 milion x +rep...


 Thanks.. Sit back pack the vaporizor and enjoy the show...


----------



## SocalsFinestMMJ (Sep 17, 2009)

beautiful great upgrades cant wait to see the final product ++rep


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Jack humor me I'm ignorant, Is that like a radiator/heater core
?and a fan is blowing through it ?who manufactures that?


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 17, 2009)

46and2 said:


> Jack humor me I'm ignorant, Is that like a radiator/heater core
> ?and a fan is blowing through it ?who manufactures that?


I found them. What size pump are you using from the chiller? Can we see a pic of that setup?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 17, 2009)

I will take some pics..The Chiller has a built in pump you can adjust the flow from 1 gallon per minute to 90 gpm you can bring the temps down to 32 degrees. There are two ways to run this set up the first is a open loop the air comes out the end of the lights the air is kept in the room and acts like an ac unit you can get the temps real low like 58 deg blowing out..Or a closed loop re cerculating the air through the lights and out to the attic thats what I am doing. I am doing it this way with a a split AC unit..The fan and the ice box in the picture is located in my mother room this is also where I keep my ballast temps are at 67 deg...


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Sep 17, 2009)

Jealous.... Subscribed. Tits man just tits! Keep at it


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 17, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> I will take some pics..The Chiller has a built in pump you can adjust the flow from 1 gallon per minute to 90 gpm you can bring the temps down to 32 degrees. There are two ways to run this set up the first is a open loop the air comes out the end of the lights the air is kept in the room and acts like an ac unit you can get the temps real low like 58 deg blowing out..Or a closed loop re cerculating the air through the lights and out to the attic thats what I am doing. I am doing it this way with a a split AC unit..The fan and the ice box in the picture is located in my mother room this is also where I keep my ballast temps are at 67 deg...


Thank you Jack I've read this whole thread(more than once lol) and it has been a world of info for myself.So you're running your duct the same except you've added the ice boxes(4 total) between every two lights correct?(there's four on each side right?)

Have you measured your temps on your exhaust since adding this?(I'm guessing you can feel a difference in your garage now correct?)

Is this the only cooling unit in your mother room?Or does your split unit help cool it?One last question did that one 50#bottle of CO2 do that whole last grow?

Sorry for so many questions,But I just love your setup and I hope to steal alot of your Ideas...lol


----------



## Detroit Desel (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey take a look at these on craigslist. A shit load of 1000w hid ballasts. Thinking of getting a couple for my flowering room. You think this will work?
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfs/1369155743.html


----------



## Killa Green (Sep 18, 2009)

sick ass room


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 18, 2009)

46and2 said:


> Thank you Jack I've read this whole thread(more than once lol) and it has been a world of info for myself.So you're running your duct the same except you've added the ice boxes(4 total) between every two lights correct?(there's four on each side right?)
> 
> Have you measured your temps on your exhaust since adding this?(I'm guessing you can feel a difference in your garage now correct?)
> 
> ...


No problem I will do my best to answer first I have not measured temps coming but the Hydro shop has the same set up blowing like 59 deg out the lights. My mother room and ballast room have a small window unit, the main room is completly sealed no in or out vents.IF you where running 2 to 3 1000 watters in a tent the ice boxes would cool your tent no need for an AC unit .. If your running 8,000 watts both make temps in you control..As far as CO2 I would go through a 35 lb bottle every week that's with my PPP at 1500 the entire grow..


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 18, 2009)

amazing grow
just got done......wow 12#....sweet
u gonna start a new thread?


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Sep 18, 2009)

whooshw...just got done with all 61 pages! 

Jack, thanks for being so candid and sharing. Your results with the first batch were off the damn charts. 

Can't wait to see your new toys, their over my head but can't wait to watch, thanks again.


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Man it looks like your off to a fun times, in a few months you will look back and be like ahhh that's the shit!!!!


----------



## PotPatriot (Sep 19, 2009)

All im gonna say is cajones....big brass ones polished to a diamond shine...Im not one to worry about wattage for me its the #'s thats why I went with the Mblaze theory of less plants=more yield per plant...id be shit scared with any more than 25....fucking fantastic shit though!


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 19, 2009)

I wish I could haul in 12lbs
maybe another day.


----------



## shrigpiece (Sep 19, 2009)

i have a question, where do you sleep with all that kit taking up all the space in your house! excelent setup!


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 19, 2009)

Love that cooling setup.
I have a couple of ?'s maybe you could help me with.
I have a portable a\c and dehumidifier combo. 12,000 btu.
I use it strictly as a dehumidifier. So it say's that the intake and exhaust duct's for the unit only need to be used when using as an a\c.OK
But when I run it as a dehumidifier it pump's out mass heat from where the exhaust hose would be.
So my ? is do all dehumifier's put out alot of heat.
And if I duct the intake and exhaust outside the room am I going to be dehumidifying the outside of the room. Or does it work the same as in a\c mode were the intake and exhaust are just to cool the machine. And the dehumidyfied air goes in through the filter on the back and out the vent's.
Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 19, 2009)

think you might be s.o.l. there... far as i know almost all de-humidifiers create heat as a 'by-product'. i found this very frustrating in my grow... also very frustrating to me was that almost all portable a.c. units pull a riduculous amount of air through the room and exhaust it outside in the process of trying to cool the room. so a sealed room wouldn't work with most portable a.c. units... and you might as well just be exchanging air at a fast enough rate that you are keeping the room cool with a fan instead of paying for a.c. !! (they do have some 'dual line' portable a.c. units, i hear, that don't replace the air in the room in the process of cooling it.)
.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 19, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Love that cooling setup.
> I have a couple of ?'s maybe you could help me with.
> I have a portable a\c and dehumidifier combo. 12,000 btu.
> I use it strictly as a dehumidifier. So it say's that the intake and exhaust duct's for the unit only need to be used when using as an a\c.OK
> ...


Yes you want to hook the a/c exhaust up. Most dual hose units have "self evaporative" setups that heat the dehumidified water to vapor and exhaust it out of the room through the exhaust. This is a nice feature so you dont have to empty the tank as much or not at all if your room isnt overly humid. And if your room is CO2 enritched you want to hook up the intake line as well and it wont suck your CO2 out or the smell if odor is a problem where you are. Hope this helps and here's a link to one that works well for a fairly cheap price, if anyone is looking.
http://www.americanesuperstore.com/suwa11dupoai.html


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 20, 2009)

damn, really all i can say. way to step up your game bro.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 20, 2009)

shrigpiece said:


> i have a question, where do you sleep with all that kit taking up all the space in your house! excelent setup!


Im not sure what you just said this is one small room 9' x 14'


bossman88188 said:


> Love that cooling setup.
> I have a couple of ?'s maybe you could help me with.
> I have a portable a\c and dehumidifier combo. 12,000 btu.
> I use it strictly as a dehumidifier. So it say's that the intake and exhaust duct's for the unit only need to be used when using as an a\c.OK
> ...


Portable Ac units suck ....And so do window ac units I have used both nothing will beat a split ac unit you can get a 24,000 btu unit for $900.00 or an 15,000 btu for $800.00 run power and two copper lines and your done.. No in or out vents and you won't even know its on if your standing next to it ..The out side condenser is very small ..


buckd316 said:


> damn, really all i can say. way to step up your game bro.


Thanks ..


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 20, 2009)

how hard are these split air units to install?
i cant exactly have anyone over to install it
ive done most of my own electrical.....


----------



## $thaghettogreenthumb$ (Sep 20, 2009)

jus went through the whole thread...very impressive buddy...i like ur swag lol...im finna start a journal myself, n it is a huge set up, u have inspired ur boy hahaha...keep growin


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 21, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> how hard are these split air units to install?
> i cant exactly have anyone over to install it
> ive done most of my own electrical.....


 Run Power, hang head unit on wall, run 2 copper lines that come with the unit they thread on ,and one low voltage line from unit to head unit . The install took me 4 hrs by my self no help...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 21, 2009)

Here is a link to my new grow journal trying to document all my nutrience to help evry one out. 8x1000 watts CO2 Hydro grow Jacks Back


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 29, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Run Power, hang head unit on wall, run 2 copper lines that come with the unit they thread on ,and one low voltage line from unit to head unit . The install took me 4 hrs by my self no help...


Where did you pick up your ac unit? That definatly sounds like the way to go.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 29, 2009)

ya that AC unit is def the best specially for a sealed c02 room it doesnt exchange air out at all like the window mounted units do


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 2, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya that AC unit is def the best specially for a sealed c02 room it doesnt exchange air out at all like the window mounted units do


Do you have a link to it? I'd like to check this out. I do like the ability to recirculate the air.


----------



## Trazzer (Nov 10, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Got a pic to post this is what I am shooting for next run ..



Hey where you from, Ive seen this pic..


----------



## pheobo (Dec 31, 2009)

*** EDIT *** Found the answers to most of the questions early in your second grow journal. Only pending is your thoughts on the pool chiller vs Chill King.

Wow... 3 days of reading.

Congrats on your grow and I will def go read the second grow starting now...

Just one question, how did you water your plants? HAHA Just kidding!!!

Hey frenchy... any comments now?

As for cooling, I'm looking into the iceboxes too, but consider using this "pool chiller" instead of the overpriced ChillKings from innovative hydroponics. Any thoughts?
http://www.poolheatpumps.com/PoolChillers.htm

Two more question, why not go with the water cooled dehumidifier from hydro innovations?
I realize that you had bought the unit you are using now 1/2 way into your first grow and it prolly doesn't make financial sense, but thought I would ask in case you had other reasons too.

Any reason you aren't using the water cooled CO2 generator? Seems propane would be easier then refilling the bottle once a week. It claims 45cu ft per hour which should restore your CO2PPM with a 3 minute burn in your room if my noob to Co2 calculations are right.

Cheers!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 1, 2010)

That pool chiller looks like a great idea but can it get the water temp down to 65-68? To provide supplemental cooling and cool your lights the water needs to be around 68 preferably lower. I used an Ice-box for a short time and they work great.


----------



## pheobo (Jan 1, 2010)

NewGrowth said:


> That pool chiller looks like a great idea but can it get the water temp down to 65-68? To provide supplemental cooling and cool your lights the water needs to be around 68 preferably lower. I used an Ice-box for a short time and they work great.


HAte to add to the chatter, but Riz has a water cooling system with iceboxes and may find this info useful... according to the marketing info, it'll take the water down to 50 degrees:

"* HEAT SIPHON  DX 3.25 C 
*Digital, Scroll, Titanium,
Chiller goes down to 50 F"

MUCH cheaper then the Chill King.
(if it'll work)


----------



## eboostedg (Sep 8, 2011)

where can i get some of those chillers you use on the lights?


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2011)

those yellow bottles hahaha green coast awww u most be from cali i know that place its my favorite one of the best hydro stores n i like some of the yellow bottle stuff specialy the pre flower noid inhibiter... NICE


----------

